# I conti di Conte e i deliri di potenza



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2020)

libere e personali considerazioni di un cittadino qualunque, alla luce del prossimo Decreto fase 2

dopo l’esplosione del contagio in alcune zone della lombardia (sulle quali sta già mettendo ampiamente le mani la magistratura) e la sua diffusione sul territorio nazionale in modalità assai più stemperata, la pressione sugli ospedali e le terapie intensive si sta progressivamente allentando

Ci lecchiamo le ferite, contiamo i nostri morti, ci prepariamo come da millenni avviene in ogni situazione, a alzare il capo e ripartire.

Ma ripartire come?

Si è parlato e si parlerà ancora a lungo di “convivenza” ed è un concetto che implica la sana necessità di tener conto di un fatto semplice: il virus c’è, ci sarà, ci accompagnerà contagiandoci più o meno tutti, chi più chi meno, fino a che non verrà trovato e testato il vaccino, e si potrà archiviare e mandare affanculo questo virus che ha un problema notevole peraltro, e cioè si è sbracato troppo, e quindi ha addosso tutte le forze e le energie del pianeta, e di conseguenza vita durissima e mesi contati.

La “convivenza” vuol dire che bisogna imparare a “vivere” con il virus (mascherine, distanza no assembramenti, più seghe e meno scopate, etc.. etc..)

questa annunciata fase 2, in questo senso, sconcerta.

Perché non è una fase che a me personalmente richiama “convivenza” ma al contrario richiama “evitamento”

mi rimanda suoni di guerra come quello che esce per strada da una cantina dopo una tremenda sparatoria, facendo piano, muovendosi a passi circospetti , contro muro, guardandosi intorno impaurito e stando attento che non voli una mosca, e che la tremenda sparatoria abbia finalmente avuto fine, attraversando il quartiere con l’obiettivo di fare 100 metri e arrivare al successivo angolo della strada, alla successiva cantina, essendosela scampata e avendoci levato la buccia.

E poi.. raggiunto l’angolo e la nuova cantina, si vedrà

questa non è “convivenza” e nemmeno è nulla che gli somigli vagamente, per me

convivere con i proiettili che sibilano nell’aria è esattamente il contrario, e cioè è uscire con tutte le precauzioni e tutte le consapevolezze del caso, e muoversi esattamente con lo spazio di prima, lo sguardo di prima, l’orizzonte di prima.

Che strategia sta dietro, quindi, a questo provvedimento che ha connotati a dir poco grotteschi?

Che speranza di aver culo si annida e corrobora queste scelte così “caute”?

Decidere di “evitare cautamente” anziché di “affrontare consapevolmente” il “passaggio” e la “compagnia” di questo virus è una scelta illusoria?


O un ennesimo delirio di potenza?


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2020)

tecnicamente si chiama "cerchiobottismo" con una buona dose di "paraculismo". 
Quando si hanno le pezze al culo, si è in balia di eventi non facilmente controllabili e sono anni che ci si affida a personaggi politicamente esclusivamente mediatici non vedo cos'altro poteva venire fuori.
Il faccino carino del premier è stato messo lì (ostentato) per rassicurarci, non ce l'ha fatta... è un personaggio sacrificabile


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> libere e personali considerazioni di un cittadino qualunque, alla luce del prossimo Decreto fase 2
> 
> dopo l’esplosione del contagio in alcune zone della lombardia (sulle quali sta già mettendo ampiamente le mani la magistratura) e la sua diffusione sul territorio nazionale in modalità assai più stemperata, la pressione sugli ospedali e le terapie intensive si sta progressivamente allentando
> 
> ...


Scelta obbligata.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi rimanda suoni di guerra come quello che esce per strada da una cantina dopo una tremenda sparatoria, facendo piano, muovendosi a passi circospetti , contro muro, guardandosi intorno impaurito e stando attento che non voli una mosca [...]


Esagerato. I "suoni di guerra" durano qualche giorno. Poi diventa routine anche indossare la mascherina e i guanti 8-10 ore al giorno, lavarsi e igienizzarsi ogni volta che si può, e prendere tutte le precauzioni del caso SENZA però comportarsi come degli psicolabili per sempre. Lo vedo succedere a chi esce or ora dal lockdown e riprende a popolare i posti di lavoro. A volte scorgo sguardi silenziosi che mi chiedono muti: "Ma non hai paura?". Poi, come in qualsiasi altra circostanza, ci si adatta.



> questa non è “convivenza” e nemmeno è nulla che gli somigli vagamente, per me
> 
> convivere con i proiettili che sibilano nell’aria è esattamente il contrario, e cioè è uscire con tutte le precauzioni e tutte le consapevolezze del caso, e muoversi esattamente con lo spazio di prima, lo sguardo di prima, l’orizzonte di prima.


Confermo. Questa è "convivenza" o, più correttamente, adeguamento. L'alternativa è rimanere a casa. Lo spazio di prima, lo sguardo di prima, l'orizzonte di prima NON ESISTONO PIU' fino a fine emergenza, se e quando sarà. E' veramente così inconcepibile? Credimi, con i proiettili è tutta un'altra cosa "convivere". Accontentiamoci.



> Che strategia sta dietro, quindi, a questo provvedimento che ha connotati a dir poco grotteschi?
> Che speranza di aver culo si annida e corrobora queste scelte così “caute”?
> Decidere di “evitare cautamente” anziché di “affrontare consapevolmente” il “passaggio” e la “compagnia” di questo virus è una scelta illusoria?


La strategia "o virus o bancarotta". Semplice ma efficace.



> O un ennesimo delirio di potenza?


Ma Cristo di quel Dio, ancora? Non esiste governo, nè in Italia nè altrove, in grado di arginare l'epidemia a breve. Nè di prendersi carico a fondo perduto - nel nostro caso - di un Paese senza risorse. L'unica opzione è il contenimento, che si è già messo in atto come si poteva DOPO che la bomba era già esplosa. In un paese dove il senso civico è una barzelletta, e la cooperazione è considerata da fessi. Fatevi eleggere, cambiate l'Italia! Perchè secondo me poteva andare drammaticamente peggio di così, con un governo ancora più incerto (e di esempi recenti ce ne sono parecchi). Invocare una soluzione che sarebbe - non si capisce perchè - dovuta, mi suggerisce un parassitismo così totale da non ammettere speranza. 

E' chiaro che non sappiamo se e quando avremo un vaccino? E' chiaro che il mondo oggi è diverso, e fino a esito contrario *il mondo adesso è questo*? Perchè quello che mi sembra si invochi è un intervento divino. Pronti magari, anche in quel caso, alla sfiducia e a pretendere un nuovo esecutivo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma Cristo di quel Dio, ancora? Non esiste governo, nè in Italia nè altrove, in grado di arginare l'epidemia a breve. Nè di prendersi carico a fondo perduto - nel nostro caso - di un Paese senza risorse. L'unica opzione è il contenimento, che si è già messo in atto come si poteva DOPO che la bomba era già esplosa. In un paese dove il senso civico è una barzelletta, e la cooperazione è considerata da fessi. Fatevi eleggere, cambiate l'Italia! Perchè secondo me poteva andare drammaticamente peggio di così, con un governo ancora più incerto (e di esempi recenti ce ne sono parecchi). Invocare una soluzione che sarebbe - non si capisce perchè - dovuta, mi suggerisce un parassitismo così totale da non ammettere speranza.
> 
> E' chiaro che non sappiamo se e quando avremo un vaccino? E' chiaro che il mondo oggi è diverso, e fino a esito contrario *il mondo adesso è questo*? Perchè quello che mi sembra si invochi è un intervento divino. Pronti magari, anche in quel caso, alla sfiducia e a pretendere un nuovo esecutivo.


si è chiaro che il mondo è questo.
ma infatti io non mi aspetto che il Governo trovi un vaccino 

più che altro mi aspetto che dopo questo periodo "formativo" si renda conto che siamo grandi e non bimbetti, e che abbiamo capito piu o meno che bisogna stare a distanza e non saltare addosso e abbracciare tutti quelli che incrociamo per strada

se non si è formata ad oggi una immunità di gregge, io penso che si sia formata una "consapevolezza di gregge" e quindi bisogna cedere un pò di potere e affidarsi ai cittadini.

anche perchè tra 14 giorni è uguale e anche tra 44 giorni e anche tra 244.. uguale

finchè non si trova il vaccino, appunto

diciamo che quel che ha detto Cacciari ieri sera a Stasera Italia è un pò anche il mio pensiero.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> più che altro mi aspetto che dopo questo periodo "formativo" si renda conto che siamo grandi e non bimbetti, e che abbiamo capito piu o meno che bisogna stare a distanza e non saltare addosso e abbracciare tutti quelli che incrociamo per strada


In quale universo? E' esattamente quello che moltissimi faranno. Centro commerciale, passeggiata in centro, vacanze al mare, e la sera tutti fuori dal bar con l'aperitivo in mano. I più non aspettano altro. In alcune zone d'Italia non si è mai smesso.

Ripeto: non è che si trova per forza il vaccino, eh. Anche con l'HIV si "convive" e vere alternative non ce ne sono. L'unica differenza è che per fortuna non si trasmette a sputi. O saremmo tutti positivi anche a quello e staremmo "convivendoci" da decenni. Si coglie l'analogia o devo sottolinearla?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In quale universo? E' esattamente quello che moltissimi faranno. Centro commerciale, passeggiata in centro, vacanze al mare, e la sera tutti fuori dal bar con l'aperitivo in mano. I più non aspettano altro.


E ripongo la domanda: se la tua ipotesi sarà realtà, dal 4 maggio al 4 giugno al 4 agosto cosa cambia?


----------



## ivanl (30 Aprile 2020)

nulla, e sara' un problema


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Molti non hanno ancora registrato che si muore. Non ne vogliono proprio sapere. Pretendono che non sia cambiato nulla e gli venga restituito intatto il mondo delle proprie abitudini. Costoro metteranno a rischio gli altri.

Alla luce di questo, un governo responsabile tenterà di arginare le masse di candidati zombie, bilanciando le restrizioni con le autorizzazioni. In Italia, lo Stato parte dal presupposto che il cittadino sia lì per fotterlo. Il più delle volte è vero (come è vero il contrario).

Nel frattempo, l'intero mondo scientifico continuerà a lavorare per trovare gli strumenti per tutelare il gregge degli idioti, prendendosi pure del cretino perchè non aveva già la soluzione in tasca. Ci vorrà tempo, sempre che sia possibile.

Un governo responsabile cercherà dunque di guadagnare tempo. Ma dovrà tutelare anche lo Stato, ovvero sistema e istituzioni: a questo scopo, definirà via via delle norme di comportamento in funzione dell'evolversi della situazione.

E' questa la risposta che cercavi?

Edit - Forse ho capito adesso cosa intendi. Nessuno ha disposto una riapertura totale nell'immediato futuro. Si è "auspicata" una progressiva normalizzazione, ma di fatto sarà concesso solo quello che sarà via via ritenuto funzionale. La "normalità" potrebbe semplicemente non tornare. Su questo possiamo dilungarci quanto vuoi.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

da un governo responsabile mi aspetto non che tiri fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.   sarebbe tanto inutile quanto stupido anche solo pensarlo.

c'è la consapevolezza che il mondo che abbiamo conosciuto fino a gennaio non tornerà quantomeno non a breve.

da un governo responsabile mi aspetto che prenda atto di questo e che per milioni di persone, me conpreso, si apre un periodo di disoccupazione di fatto che durerà non si sa quanto e che molti, me compreso, potrebbero non essere in grado di ripartire con la propria attività o che altri si trovino a dover imparare un nuovo lavoro, cosa che se hai 60-62 anni ed hai fatto sempre che so il bagnino o il cameriere diventa un problema grosso.

mi aspetto che se non ha soldi da dare a fondo perduto, perchè astutamente noi abbiamo delegato il potere di conìo ai tedeschi, lo dica apertamente e che almeno dichiari l'anno bianco fiscale ed il congelamento dei mutui, dei presti, delle cambiali e quant'altro.

perchè se non hai soldi da darmi posso anche accettarlo ed adattarmi, ma che tu stato pretendi da me le tasse come se stessi lavorando o come se avessi possibilità di riprendere il lavoro, no quello non puoi farlo, pena venirti a prendere sul pianerottolo di casa.

quindi no, non abbiamo un governo responsabile.  vero che nel frangente non ci sono i numeri per un altro governo e che andare ad elezioni adesso sarebbe ridicolo.   ma prima di andarli a prendere sottocasa, che almeno si rendessero conto loro per primi della realtà


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Quindi, la tua soluzione? Vorrei capire, nello specifico, i passi che un governo responsabile dovrebbe attuare per comportarsi il meglio possibile, qui e oggi. E intendo proprio le azioni concrete.

E considera uno scenario realistico, italiano. In cui non ti è accordata una vera collaborazione internazionale e la gerarchia istituzionale è spesso inaffidabile.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

Una bella dittatura?
Così tutti questi scambi di pareri e  di congetture il potremmo fare solo nel nostro cervello...


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi, la tua soluzione? Vorrei capire, nello specifico, i passi che un governo responsabile dovrebbe attuare per comportarsi il meglio possibile, qui e oggi. E intendo proprio le azioni concrete.
> 
> E considera uno scenario realistico. In cui non ti è accordata una vera collaborazione internazionale e la gerarchia istituzionale è spesso inaffidabile.


già detto.

preso atto che non arriveranno aiuti da nessuno, o se arriveranno, serviranno solo a pagare i 777,47 euro delle cremazioni

mi aspetto il congelamento delle scadenze (mutui, bollette, tasse, cambiali, prestiti, tutto)

mi aspetto un piano per il telelavoro di quello che si può (tipo impiegati statali e non statali che possono fare il loro da casa)

mi aspetto l'onestà intellettuale di dire che soldi non ce ne sono e che per molti di noi il lavoro non c'è e non ci sarà.

mi aspetto che 2,5 milioni di stipendiati senza lavoro vadano a fare la raccolta dei pomodori e delle ciliegie senza fiatare, altro che regolarizzare centinaia di migliaia di clandestini

mi aspetto che il governo collabori fattivamente con i partiti di opposizione, visto che soprattutto tra i grillini di gente che abbia lavorato ce ne sta pochina e che i partiti di opposizione almeno per il momento prendano atto che di elezioni non se ne può parlare.

mi aspetto da questo un muoversi graniticamente compatti nei confronti dell'UE.  il che significa mettere sistematicamente il veto su ogni decisione, specialmente sul bilancio pluriennale 2021-2027 finchè non si prende atto che non solo l'Italia, ma tutto il continente ha bisogno di supporto vero per reinventarsi in un contesto che di normale avrà pochino per chissà quanto ancora.

se poi vuoi qualche proposta concreta nel breve, ti dico che intanto mi può stare bene la mascherina chirurgica a 0,50. ma che tanto le persone vogliono una protezione maggiore, quindi alle lavabili che vendo io almeno togliete l'iva al 22% e mettete anche per i privati la possibilità di scaricare dalle tasse l'acquisto dei DPI e para DPI.

mi rendo conto che sarà un problema grosso gestire a breve masse di milioni di disoccupati, magari ultrasessantenni e quindi difficilmente ricollocabili, ma su questo più che il governo può fare molto il confronto con le associazioni di categoria, che hanno maggiormente il polso della situazione sul territorio.

non sarà semplice nè immediato trovare un lavoro a masse di camerieri, cuochi, animatori, gente che aveva una concessionaria auto/moto, gestori di pub, bar, ristoranti, pizzerie, alberghi o di spiagge. anche gente che lavora nel cinema, nello spettacolo, in TV, nella danza o nello sport.  e tanti me ne sto dimenticando.  perchè tutta sta gente un lavoro non ce l'ha e probabilmente nemmeno lo avrà più.

e se è vero che il virus uccide, uccide anche la povertà e la disoccupazione di massa.  

quindi la sfida è come reinventare un senso ed un lavoro per milioni di persone.  quindi da governante io questo farei.  comprendere con chi ne sa come far sopravvivere non solo al virus gli italiani.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Ciao @stany,
non ti ho risposto l'altra volta perchè poi mi sembra di passare il segno. E anche perchè onestamente sono incompetente in materia, e non mi piace parlare di cose che non so. Anche io però non vedo queste grandi soluzioni "democratiche".


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Una bella dittatura?
> Così tutti questi scambi di pareri e  di congetture il potremmo fare solo nel nostro cervello...


se vai avanti a DPCM che converti a colpi di voto di fiducia, la sostanza non è molto diversa.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sostanza non è molto diversa


Sensazionalismo. Ad oggi, puoi fare praticamente ancora quello che ti pare. Con l'esercito per le strade lo vedresti, quanto è diversa.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi aspetto un piano per il telelavoro di quello che si può (tipo impiegati statali e non statali che possono fare il loro da casa)


Cito questo punto, ma vale anche per gli altri. Nella pubblica amministrazione, quando si è provato a fornire gratuitamente strumenti open source e relativa formazione, la gente si è rifiutata di lavorare. Licenziarli non si è potuto. Fine. Figurarsi il telelavoro.

Lo stesso schema è adottato dai più, a livello nazionale, in qualsiasi contesto. Per quello ti ho chiesto idee attuabili. Queste non lo sono.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sensazionalismo. Ad oggi, puoi fare praticamente ancora quello che ti pare. Con l'esercito per le strade lo vedresti, quanto è diversa.


sofisma.   l'esercito e le FFOO sono già per le strade, si tratta semplicemente se stringere il cappio o no.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cito questo punto, ma vale anche per gli altri. Nella pubblica amministrazione, quando si è provato a fornire gratuitamente strumenti open source e relativa formazione, la gente si è rifiutata di lavorare. Licenziarli non si è potuto. Fine. Figurarsi il telelavoro.
> 
> Lo stesso schema è adottato dai più, a livello nazionale, in qualsiasi contesto. Per quello ti ho chiesto idee attuabili. Queste non lo sono.


la detassazione delle mascherine puoi e devi farla.   il telelavoro prima non c'era un'emergenza pandemica.   adesso a molti puoi serenamente dire che o così o CIG o mobilità.   la paura di perdere il lavoro in un contesto del genere è una bella leva da azionare per cancellare i capricci.

se poi vuoi dire che in Italia la rete non si sa se sosterrebbe il telelavoro di milioni di persone ok, è corretto.

Però per dire qui a Spezia il comune sta rifacendo asfalti e segnaletica a terra approfittando delle strade semideserte.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso a molti puoi serenamente dire che o così o CIG o mobilità. la paura di perdere il lavoro in un contesto del genere è una bella leva da azionare per cancellare i capricci.


Sarebbe come dire che gli insegnanti (per la gran parte anziani) che non sanno utilizzare gli strumenti per la didattica a distanza saranno sospesi. Non succederà. Come oggi accade, molti servizi verrebbero erogati in maniera casuale e discontinua.

Nella mia azienda si sta riorganizzando il lavoro di decine e decine di persone, trasformando tutte quelle che erano attività sul territorio ben radicate nell'esperienza professionale di molti in iniziative digitali. Nello stesso comune c'è chi fa ancora i conti a mano.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Molti non hanno ancora registrato che si muore. Non ne vogliono proprio sapere. Pretendono che non sia cambiato nulla e gli venga restituito intatto il mondo delle proprie abitudini. Costoro metteranno a rischio gli altri.
> 
> Alla luce di questo, un governo responsabile tenterà di arginare le masse di candidati zombie, bilanciando le restrizioni con le autorizzazioni. In Italia, lo Stato parte dal presupposto che il cittadino sia lì per fotterlo. Il più delle volte è vero (come è vero il contrario).
> 
> ...


no Giorgio, non cercavo risposte ma cercavo contronto sui quesiti che ho posto all'inizio 

"Che strategia sta dietro, quindi, a questo provvedimento che ha connotati a dir poco grotteschi?

Che speranza di aver culo si annida e corrobora queste scelte così “caute”?"


io mi chiedo il senso e la "strategia" che sta dietro a un 4 maggio , con in testa una strategia per il 4 giugno o il 4 agosto, dove la situazione sarà esattamente la stessa, e cioè la necessità di una "convivenza"

il senso di aprire una attività anzichè un'altra, il senso di limitare la libertà a un incontro con un "affetto stabile" e non a un "conoscente del cazzo"

perchè nella "convivenza" (che ci sarà per lungo tempo) io non vedo una strategia, in questo atteggiamento.

se dobbiamo tenere la distanza di sicurezza il 4 maggio, così sarà anche il 4 luglio, se dobbiamo tenerla con un affetto stabile la dovremo tenere anche con un conoscente del cazzo.

convivere significa "assumere" comportamenti uniformi a lavoro, nel tempo libero, nella propria regione o nel proprio condominio.

questa riflessione stimolavo, non "risposte"


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vai avanti a DPCM che converti a colpi di voto di fiducia, la sostanza non è molto diversa.


No...più che dittatura è non sapere che pesci pigliare; ma tutti assieme,eh!
Tasck Force, comitati scientifici, Confindustria, categorie di tutti i tipi: esercenti, lavoratori ecc ..
Ovvero ciascuno di questi soggetti ha una propria idea,sulla base delle competenze, o delle istanze, delle esigenze.... 
Ma contemperare il tutto in democrazia richiede tempo, partecipazione, condivisione.
Al più ci si affida "all'atto d'amore delle banche"....
In dittatura invece....
Poi per carità, anche il Grande Timoniere sbagliò pianificazione in un momento critico per il paese,impostando anacronisticamente modelli di sviluppo che produssero invece in tre anni a cavallo tra il 50 ed il 60 almeno venti milioni di morti "per fame"! 
Ci vuole buon senso, che vuol dire responsabiltà , onestà, affidamento a chi sa e capisce. 
Io direi che se i nostri "fratelli" europei ci ostacoleranno ancora nell'accesso alle risorse , giungerà il momento di dare l'ultimatum ad una Europa così matrigna.
I soldi ce li possiamo fare da noi!
Leggetevi Alfonso Marra sul signoraggio bancario.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sofisma. l'esercito e le FFOO sono già per le strade, si tratta semplicemente se stringere il cappio o no


L'ho già scritto; la vera dittatura europea , nel caso di rivolte delle popolazioni si vedrà dovesse arrivare Eurogendfor.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sarebbe come dire che gli insegnanti (per la gran parte anziani) che non sanno utilizzare gli strumenti per la didattica a distanza saranno sospesi. Non succederà. Come oggi accade, molti servizi verrebbero erogati in maniera casuale e discontinua.
> 
> Nella mia azienda si sta riorganizzando il lavoro di decine e decine di persone, trasformando tutte quelle che erano attività sul territorio ben radicate nell'esperienza professionale di molti in iniziative digitali. Nello stesso comune c'è chi fa ancora i conti a mano.


molti insegnanti andranno in pensione.   stando alla Azzolina, a settembre ne devono assumere 24mila, quindi immagino che prima ne andranno in pensione almeno altrettanti.  ripeto che sono d'accordo sul fatto che la rete in Italia non sia efficiente, ma l'esempio della ripavimentazione delle strade a Spezia voleva significare che se un amministratore ha capacità di visione può sfruttare il momento per fare quelle cose che in tempi normali verrebbero procastinate.

la tua azienda come tante altre sta cogliendo l'attimo.   non sarà la sola, se si vuole sopravvivere.  nel mio piccolo, pure io sto portandomi sul digitale, anche se una componente dovrà per froza restare materiale.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No...più che dittatura è non sapere che pesci pigliare; ma tutti assieme,eh!
> Tasck Force, comitati scientifici, Confindustria, categorie di tutti i tipi: esercenti, lavoratori ecc ..
> Ovvero ciascuno di questi soggetti ha una propria idea,sulla base delle competenze, o delle istanze, delle esigenze....
> Ma contemperare il tutto in democrazia richiede tempo, partecipazione, condivisione.
> ...


la leva per far saltare l'UE ce l'hai, se la vuoi usare e si chiama diritto di veto.   blocchi il bilancio UE finchè olandesi e tedeschi non sganciano.   e se nin sganciano, salta l'UE ed il vantaggio che la Germania ha.

ma per farlo ci vuole gente che non ha paura.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> se dobbiamo tenere la distanza di sicurezza il 4 maggio, così sarà anche il 4 luglio, se dobbiamo tenerla con un affetto stabile la dovremo tenere anche con un conoscente del cazzo.


Questa è l'unica eccezione che merita una valutazione a sè stante. Non vedo i miei genitori da mesi. Vivo con la mia compagna e dormiamo assieme tutte le notti. Non voglio correre rischi con i miei, che sono anziani; in casa faccio altre valutazioni. Non credo nella quarantena in una stanza: ne abbiamo parlato e convenuto che se uno dei due dovesse ammalarsi, virtualmente si ammalerà anche l'altro. L'unica alternativa, da valutare ancora più specificamente, è il ricovero per tutelare il convivente (e non è detto che serva, a quel punto).

Per tutti gli altri casi, credo il protocollo andrà adottato sempre e comunque. Non so da che esperienza provieni, però. Qui da noi è così dall'inizio. Io la considero cosa fatta.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi no, non abbiamo un governo responsabile.


Ripeto che a me sembrano *assai meno responsabili i cittadini*. Lo sapete che uno dei Paesi ad aver fatto meglio per contenere la pandemia è il Portogallo? Ed è vero, il governo ha dialogato con la nazione in termini molto diversi. Il messaggio è stato: "I mezzi non li abbiamo, state a casa o siamo fottuti". Il punto è che quelli sono stati a casa.

Mi ripeto: inutile prendersela col governo se non abbiamo uno Stato. L'unica alternativa è cercare di far meglio con gli strumenti democratici esistenti. Il resto sono vuote pretese (che mi confermano che di meglio, qui, non si merita). Quasi tutte quelle che hai elencato semplicemente non sono realistiche.

Aggiungo: un progetto di governo si basa sul presupposto che i mezzi di cui (sulla carta) dispone siano funzionali. Se quando si mette tutto in moto diventa evidente che non è così, il problema è dello Stato. Ve lo ricordate il primo Putin, quello che rivolgendosi ai familiari delle vittime del Kursk, ammetteva "Abbiamo le pezze al culo, negli ultimi 40 anni si sono rubati tutto. Dobbiamo ricostruire da zero."? Forse ci vorrebbe qualcuno capace di parlare alla nazione allo stesso modo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa è l'unica eccezione che merita una valutazione a sè stante. Non vedo i miei genitori da mesi. Vivo con la mia compagna e dormiamo assieme tutte le notti. Non voglio correre rischi con i miei, che sono anziani; in casa faccio altre valutazioni. Non credo nella quarantena in una stanza: ne abbiamo parlato e convenuto che se uno dei due dovesse ammalarsi, virtualmente si ammalerà anche l'altro. L'unica alternativa, da valutare ancora più specificamente, è il ricovero per tutelare il convivente (e non è detto che serva, a quel punto).
> 
> Per tutti gli altri casi, credo il protocollo andrà adottato sempre e comunque. Non so da che esperienza provieni, però. Qui da noi è così dall'inizio. Io la considero cosa fatta.


Non è chiaro chi si puoi incontrare , siamo partiti dai congiunti per arrivare ai fidanzati e ora si parla di amici . Il tutto non dichiarando  comunicare il nome della persona che vuoi incontrare per una questione di privacy.
Quindi? Libera interpretazione? Messa così possiamo uscire tutti volendo
E ci sono volute settimane perché degli esperti non sapessero come scrivere in modo chiaro nemmeno le basi.
Sulle attività non mi esprimo. Resto dell’idea che far fallire piccole categorie imprenditoriali sia una follia


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è chiaro chi si puoi incontrare , siamo partiti dai congiunti per arrivare ai fidanzati e ora si parla di amici . Il tutto non dicendo comunicare il nome della persona che vuoi incontrare per una questione di privacy.
> Quindi? Libera interpretazione? Messa così possiamo uscire tutti volendo
> E ci sono volute settimane perché degli esperti non sapessero come scrivere in modo chiaro nemmeno le basi.
> Sulle attività non mi esprimo. Resto dell’idea che far fallire piccole categorie imprenditoriali sia una follia


Come ho già detto, chi si ritiene "più esperto" dovrebbe candidarsi per dare il proprio contributo. Ed è evidente che *ce ne sarebbe davvero bisogno*. Altrimenti si fa il gioco del "Facciamo che..." caratteristico di chi non supera i 7 anni.

Anche nel tuo intervento leggo l'impressione che si sia deciso a tavolino che alcuni devono sopravvivere e altri no. Non è che sia stato deciso scientemente, sarà semplicemente inevitabile. Alcune categorie sono considerate più sacrificabili di altre, è vero. Ad oggi queste sono le possibilità di questo Paese. Coerenti con quelle emerse, nel corso dell'ultimo secolo, innanzi a ogni tragedia epocale.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa è l'unica eccezione che merita una valutazione a sè stante. Non vedo i miei genitori da mesi. Vivo con la mia compagna e dormiamo assieme tutte le notti. Non voglio correre rischi con i miei, che sono anziani; in casa faccio altre valutazioni. Non credo nella quarantena in una stanza: ne abbiamo parlato e convenuto che se uno dei due dovesse ammalarsi, virtualmente si ammalerà anche l'altro. L'unica alternativa, da valutare ancora più specificamente, è il ricovero per tutelare il convivente (e non è detto che serva, a quel punto).
> 
> Per tutti gli altri casi, credo il protocollo andrà adottato sempre e comunque. Non so da che esperienza provieni, però. Qui da noi è così dall'inizio. Io la considero cosa fatta.


Ecco.. Possiamo parlare della strategia nell'ambito delle relazioni sociali. 

Voglio chiarire che io non sto criticando in governo, ho solo detto che non mi è chiara la strategia. 

E sono d'accordo che il "protocollo" andrà adottato sempre e comunque. 

Mi chiedo, perché non cominciamo il 4 maggio, a adottare il protocollo, consapevoli che sarà un protocollo di "convivenza"? 

Oggi abbiamo 2000 nuovi contagi al giorno, e circa 300 morti

Mettiamo che il 4 giugno abbiamo 200 nuovi contagi al giorno e 30 morti

Sarà quindi quel momento lì il momento giusto? 

Quale è la strategia del governo ? 

Come lo immagina il 4 giugno chi ha governo?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, chi si ritiene "più esperto" dovrebbe candidarsi per dare il proprio contributo. Ed è evidente che ne *ce sarebbe davvero bisogno*. Altrimenti si fa il gioco del "Facciamo che..." caratteristico di chi non supera i 7 anni.
> 
> Anche nel tuo intervento leggo l'impressione che si sia deciso a tavolino che alcuni devono sopravvivere e altri no. Non è che sia stato deciso scientemente, sarà semplicemente inevitabile. Alcune categorie sono considerate più sacrificabili di altre, è vero. Ad oggi queste sono le possibilità di questo Paese. Coerenti con quelle emerse, nel corso dell'ultimo secolo, innanzi a ogni tragedia epocale.


No nel mio intervento sto dicendo che hanno fatto un decreto che non è chiaro e ognuno farà come gli pare. Parlo dei rapporti personali 
Ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti
Sulle attività ognuno ha le sue idee. Io avrei tenuto chiuso solo centri commerciali, cinema, palestre, stadi. Insomma i luoghi di aggregazione di massa. 
Aspetterei un mese ancora per il turismo fuori ragione.
È la mia opinione. Non voglio candidarmi a nulla. Credo che come cittadina posso esprimere la mia idea e non per forza essere d’accordo con quello che mi viene imposto
Poi da cittadina mi attengo alle regole.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Possiamo parlare della strategia nell'ambito delle relazioni sociali.
> 
> Voglio chiarire che io non sto criticando in governo, ho solo detto che non mi è chiara la strategia.
> 
> ...


Tutte domande che dovresti imbustare e mandare a chi di dovere per una risposta ufficiale. Io di certo non lo difendo, il governo. Dico solo che le decisioni di chi comanda (qualsiasi cosa) non possono essere condivise, altrimenti non c'è comando.

Io non mi fiderei dei miei cittadini, dopo quello che ho visto. Motivo per cui il "momento giusto" sarà soltanto quando ci sarà un vaccino o altra assicurazione. Fino a quel punto vale la tattica di uno dei più grandi strateghi della Storia, il buon Napoleone Bonaparte: "Si parte e poi vediamo".


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No nel mio intervento sto dicendo che hanno fatto un decreto che non è chiaro e ognuno farà come gli pare. Parlo dei rapporti personali
> Ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti
> Sulle attività ognuno ha le sue idee. Io avrei tenuto chiuso solo centri commerciali, cinema, palestre, stadi. Insomma i luoghi di aggregazione di massa.
> Aspetterei un mese ancora per il turismo fuori ragione.
> ...


Per carità, niente da eccepire: il forum serve a discutere liberamente.

Che ognuno farà come gli pare, come al solito, è fuor di dubbio, qualsiasi cosa avessero "decretato". Da questo punto di vista, credo non sappiano più che pesci prendere. Immediatamente al di sotto del vertice, la gerarchia di comando non fa che delegittimare qualsiasi direttiva. Insomma, in questo paese nessuno vuole essere comandato. In cambio però tutti pretendono soluzioni.

E' che non funziona così. Nemmeno in democrazia. Non so che dire, per me è semplicemente scontato.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la leva per far saltare l'UE ce l'hai, se la vuoi usare e si chiama diritto di veto.   blocchi il bilancio UE finchè olandesi e tedeschi non sganciano.   e se nin sganciano, salta l'UE ed il vantaggio che la Germania ha.
> 
> ma per farlo ci vuole gente che non ha paura.











						Tassa Patrimoniale al 14% su tutto?
					

Tassa Patrimoniale al 14% su tutto? I tedeschi “suggeriscono” questo provvedimento al Governo Italiano. Conte cosa farà? Il Cittadino come può difendersi?




					www.proiezionidiborsa.it


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per carità, niente da eccepire: il forum serve a discutere liberamente.
> 
> Che ognuno farà come gli pare, come al solito, è fuor di dubbio, qualsiasi cosa avessero "decretato". Da questo punto di vista, credo non sappiano più che pesci prendere. Immediatamente al di sotto del vertice, la gerarchia di comando non fa che delegittimare qualsiasi direttiva. Insomma, in questo paese nessuno vuole essere comandato. In cambio però tutti pretendono soluzioni.
> 
> E' che non funziona così. Nemmeno in democrazia. Non so che dire, per me è semplicemente scontato.


Ammetti che non è chiaro il decreto? Io solo questo sto dicendo
Nel dubbio evito di muovermi e prendere multe magari negandomi cose che potrei fare
Chiedere chiarezza é troppo? A me sembra di no
La sensazione invece è che ci sia la volontà di non essere chiari. Perché  fare due colonnine, una con scritto si può fare questo e in questo modo e una con scritto questo non si può ancora fare a me non sembra complicato. La sensazione è che non si vogliono prendere responsabilità che invece il ruolo imporrebbe


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La sensazione è che non si vogliono prendere responsabilità che invece il ruolo imporrebbe


Direi che il punto è questo. Ora non so dire se si tratti di un goffo tentativo di tener calda la poltrona qualsiasi scenario si manifesti o - come mi sembra più probabile - di una semplice conseguenza del fatto che, fatta una direttiva, non si sa come e se sarà messa in pratica. Insomma, propendo per un'impotenza tecnica e politica strutturale: non decido nello specifico perchè chissà se lo facciamo davvero...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tutte domande che dovresti imbustare e mandare a chi di dovere per una risposta ufficiale. Io di certo non lo difendo, il governo. Dico solo che le decisioni di chi comanda (qualsiasi cosa) non possono essere condivise, altrimenti non c'è comando.
> 
> Io non mi fiderei dei miei cittadini, dopo quello che ho visto. Motivo per cui il "momento giusto" sarà soltanto quando ci sarà un vaccino o altra assicurazione. Fino a quel punto vale la tattica di uno dei più grandi strateghi della Storia, il buon Napoleone Bonaparte: "si parte e poi vediamo".


Ma queste domande credo che gliele pongano già in parecchi, non c'è bisogno di me

Quanto al non fidarsi dei cittadini, ci sta, basta non aspettarsi poi che da chi non ti fici, arrivi fiducia vs te. 

Perché, da cittadini, i buoni motivi per non fidarsi di chi non si è ancora accordato con sé stesso per capire se si può visitare una fidanzata o una scopamica, penso che ci siano tutti


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ammetti che non è chiaro il decreto? Io solo questo sto dicendo
> Nel dubbio evito di muovermi e prendere multe magari negandomi cose che potrei fare
> Chiedere chiarezza é troppo? A me sembra di no
> La sensazione invece è che ci sia la volontà di non essere chiari. Perché  fare due colonnine, una con scritto si può fare questo e in questo modo e una con scritto questo non si può ancora fare a me non sembra complicato. La sensazione è che non si vogliono prendere responsabilità che invece il ruolo imporrebbe


La chiarezza dipende dalla strada che si sceglie

Se scegli di dettare "norme" legate a chi posso andare o non andare a incontrare, è un guaio

Se ci si sposta dal "cosa fare" al "come fare" la chiarezza la trovi subito

Dico io.. Hanno in testa di fare il protocollo per la messa..

"Vai con la mascherina ovunque e con chiunque in tutto il territorio (comunale /provinciale/ regionale) con la prescrizione di stare a 2 metri da chiunque SEMPRE e COMUNQUE"


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La chiarezza dipende dalla strada che si sceglie
> 
> Se scegli di dettare "norme" legate a chi posso andare o non andare a incontrare, è un guaio
> 
> ...


e ma oggi è solo giovedì 30 aprile.
Tutto parte da lunedì 4 maggio .
Non è giusto privarci dell'effetto sorpresa della domenica sera..
Lombardia, non si sa se si può andare a fare la spesa da un comune all'altro visto che siamo ancora zona rossa. Come al solito aspettano i dati dell'ultimo minuto.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

Prima che si mettessero d'accordo governatori e sindaci....
Inutile aprire i ristoranti con provvedimento regionale , se poi i sindaci dicono di no!
Ma anche se fossero tutti d'accordo le persone sono disposte ad andarci?


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come al solito aspettano i dati dell'ultimo minuto.


Credo sia anche la cosa più sensata da fare. Inutile promettere, se poi la situazione si rivela tale da non poter mantenere. Vero che un qualche compromesso lo si potrebbe trovare, ma la sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, in buona o cattiva fede. 

Potrebbero anche semplicemente cambiare idea e non sbloccare un tubo.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma anche se fossero tutti d'accordo le persone sono disposte ad andarci?


Temo di sì, purtroppo. Qualcuno lo farebbe eccome. Anche solo per esorcizzare la paura. Che poi è un altra modalità della paura.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma oggi è solo giovedì 30 aprile.
> Tutto parte da lunedì 4 maggio .
> Non è giusto privarci dell'effetto sorpresa della domenica sera..
> Lombardia, non si sa se si può andare a fare la spesa da un comune all'altro visto che siamo ancora zona rossa. Come al solito aspettano i dati dell'ultimo minuto.


Beh.. Diciamo che mentre qualche comitato scientifico starà studiando le procedure di sanificazione della pisside per le ostie benedette, gli Eurostars in partenza da Milano a Napoli del 4 maggio son già tutti pieni. 

Perché il famoso decreto fase 2 lascia spazio per tutto questo. 

E io continuo a cercare confronto sulla strategia che ci sta in mezzo a tutto questo


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma queste domande credo che gliele pongano già in parecchi, non c'è bisogno di me
> 
> Quanto al non fidarsi dei cittadini, ci sta, basta non aspettarsi poi che da chi non ti fici, arrivi fiducia vs te.
> 
> Perché, da cittadini, i buoni motivi per non fidarsi di chi non si è ancora accordato con sé stesso per capire se si può visitare una fidanzata o una scopamica, penso che ci siano tutti


No. Tu puoi anche non fidarti, ma gli ordini arrivano da lì comunque.
Dopodichè, tu puoi interpretare la cosa come vuoi, ma l'unica decisione a contare sarà l'ultima che prenderanno. Comincio a pensare che sia nocivo che condividano le direttive su cui stanno lavorando. In questo modo la popolazione ritiene di poter esprimersi a riguardo. Senza avere il quadro e le informazioni su cui si basano le valutazioni che porteranno ad una decisione finale ed attuativa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No. Tu puoi anche non fidarti, ma gli ordini arrivano da lì comunque.
> Dopodichè, tu puoi interpretare la cosa come vuoi, ma l'unica decisione a contare sarà l'ultima che prenderanno. Comincio a pensare che sia nocivo che condividano le direttive su cui stanno lavorando. In questo modo la popolazione ritiene di poter esprimersi a riguardo. Senza avere il quadro e le informazioni su cui si basano le valutazioni che porteranno ad una decisione finale ed attuativa.


Ma io non ho problemi a eseguire gli ordini. 

Ma ho più che altro problemi a fermare il cervello perchè c'è un ordine


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non ho problemi a eseguire gli ordini.
> Ma ho più che altro problemi a fermare il cervello perchè c'è un ordine


Ah beh, tu pensa pure. A me però alcune di queste considerazioni suonano presuntuose, come a dire che tu avresti saputo (oggi e dalla poltrona di casa tua) come impedire che i nazisti invadessero la Polonia.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Temo di sì, purtroppo. Qualcuno lo farebbe eccome. Anche solo per esorcizzare la paura. Che poi è un altra modalità della paura.


Mah... qualcuno c'è sempre.
Ho visto persone intervistate che erano molto titubanti. 
Forse i ventenni sono più incoscienti, ma anche statisticamente quelli che hanno meno soldi da spendere.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non ho problemi a eseguire gli ordini.
> 
> Ma ho più che altro problemi a fermare il cervello perchè c'è un ordine


Che sarebbe la stessa cosa al fine del risultato...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ah beh, tu pensa pure. A me però alcune di queste considerazioni suonano presuntuose, come a dire che tu avresti saputo (oggi e dalla poltrona di casa tua) come impedire che i nazisti invadessero la Polonia.


Siamo tutti presuntuosi, da quello che attraversa sulle strisce col tir in arrivo, presumendo che si fermerà, all'imprenditore che apre un punto vendita, presumendo che avrà tanti clienti

Per chi ha governo poi, la presunzione è praticamente il suo mestiere.

Ogni strategia è presuntuosa.

IO sono perplesso dalla logica strategica connessa ai contenuti di questo decreto.

E non ho alcun pudore a metter in gioco liberamente le mie perplessità


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah... qualcuno c'è sempre.
> Ho visto persone intervistate che erano molto titubanti.
> Forse i ventenni sono più incoscienti, ma anche statisticamente quelli che hanno meno soldi da spendere.


Ne parlavo coi colleghi e ho avuto lo stesso riscontro. Nessuno freme per una scappata al centro commerciale, al bar o al ristorante. Il che mi dà anche da pensare: molti esercenti di attività che stanno scervellandosi per trovare il modo di riaprire, potrebbero trovarsi - semplicemente - senza clienti o quasi.
Sono curioso, in effetti, di come cambieranno alcune meccaniche commerciali: penso all'abbigliamento ad esempio, che è una categoria di beni che finora ho sempre evitato di acquistare online. Ho letto qualche idea bislacca a riguardo, forse anche interessante, ma siamo comunque alla preistoria. Vediamo però, sono aperto a ogni novità.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Che sarebbe la stessa cosa al fine del risultato...


Infatti io mica ho un risultato da perseguire, diverso dal confronto tra chi ha piacere al confronto, sulla strategia del governo

Certo è che se, alla fine di questo 3d pensassi di ottenere il risultato che il governo, dopo aver letto il 3d, cambiasse il decreto, sarei un po' presuntuoso, questo sicuramente


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Prima che si mettessero d'accordo governatori e sindaci....
> Inutile aprire i ristoranti con provvedimento regionale , se poi i sindaci dicono di no!
> Ma anche se fossero tutti d'accordo le persone sono disposte ad andarci?


Parlo per me. Si. Mi mancano 2/3 ristoranti in cui vado più spesso. Uno è cinese per altro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> libere e personali considerazioni di un cittadino qualunque, alla luce del prossimo Decreto fase 2
> 
> dopo l’esplosione del contagio in alcune zone della lombardia (sulle quali sta già mettendo ampiamente le mani la magistratura) e la sua diffusione sul territorio nazionale in modalità assai più stemperata, la pressione sugli ospedali e le terapie intensive si sta progressivamente allentando
> 
> ...


a me sembra che semplicemente si sia detto: "se non riapriamo qualcosa, se non ci muoviamo, siamo definitivamente fottuti.
Ma non siamo pronti."

L'altro aspetto che ci leggo è che stanno rilevando che la gente in isolamento non ci sta dentro.
Se tirano un altro po' la corda sotto questo punto di vista, si ritrovano a dover gestire un'altra emergenza sanitaria. Prima psichiatrica e poi psicologica.

Quindi si inizia a provare e vedere come va.

Nel caso si ferma di nuovo tutto.

E poi si riprova.

Le strategie si fanno sulle informazioni.
E le informazioni non ci sono, ora come ora.

Stanno seguendo la stessa strategia che si segue nel resto del mondo. Proviamo e vediamo.
Del resto del mondo che ha pensato che non sarebbe stato toccato dal problema, questo è un particolare significante.

(il Vietnam, per esempio, a quanto mi dice un'amica che vive là, mentre noi ci facevamo le seghe su cinesi sì e cinesi no, aveva chiuso da settimane, il Portogallo già citato, la Nuova Zelanda.
In Corea del Sud hanno già preventivato due anni di fase 2.)


Detto questo.

Io penso che.

Prima erano sacrificabili gli anziani.

Adesso siamo sacrificabili tutti.

Con un ordine di priorità economico.
Chi avrà più disponibilità riuscirà a fare più cose di chi ne ha di meno e ancora di più rispetto a chi non ne ha nemmeno uno e dipende dall'esterno per la sua sussistenza.

Questo è il messaggio che io leggo piuttosto chiaramente.

Ed in ogni caso, non vedo alternative.
Credo che ne vedremo delle belle.

La strategia ce la vedo.
Che poi non sia un desiderata, è un altro discorso.

E' una convivenza che richiama quei matrimoni che stanno in piedi perchè stanno in piedi.
Viviamo insieme perchè dobbiamo ma vediamo di non romperci troppo i coglioni.
Solo che a 'sto giro, uno dei coniugi ha un potenza che l'altro manco sa immaginare. Men che meno gestire.
Un po' come vivere con quello che se provi a tirar su la testa ti riempie di mazzate. MA non puoi andare da nessun altra parte.

Solo che a questo non gliene fotte un cazzo a nessun livello del fatto che tu viva o muoia.


----------



## patroclo (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Si. Mi mancano 2/3 ristoranti in cui vado più spesso. Uno è cinese per altro.


MA SEI SCEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo sia anche la cosa più sensata da fare. Inutile promettere, se poi la situazione si rivela tale da non poter mantenere. Vero che un qualche compromesso lo si potrebbe trovare, ma la sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, in buona o cattiva fede.
> 
> Potrebbero anche semplicemente cambiare idea e non sbloccare un tubo.


ma è cosi sin dall'inizio, sempre sul chivala.
Meglio esse pessimisti e non decidere sempre all'ultimo minuto, viene trasmesso un clima di incertezza e di sbando. A mio parere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> MA SEI SCEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Perché non mi faresti compagnia?


----------



## Lostris (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Si. Mi mancano 2/3 ristoranti in cui vado più spesso. Uno è cinese per altro.


Anch’io andrei.

(Non al cinese, non è il mio genere)


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Diciamo che mentre qualche comitato scientifico starà studiando le procedure di sanificazione della pisside per le ostie benedette, gli Eurostars in partenza da Milano a Napoli del 4 maggio son già tutti pieni.
> 
> Perché il famoso decreto fase 2 lascia spazio per tutto questo.
> 
> E io continuo a cercare confronto sulla strategia che ci sta in mezzo a tutto questo


e già, pensa le sale giochi saranno riaperte il 4 maggio.
Quelle sono sempre strapieno di gente, ma fanno cassa , e allora liberi tutti.


----------



## patroclo (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non mi faresti compagnia?


certo  , paghi tu?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> certo  , paghi tu?


Certo. Sai che non mi formalizzo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io andrei.
> 
> (Non al cinese, non è il mio genere)


Io e te sappiamo dove andare con successiva passeggiata


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esagerato. I "suoni di guerra" durano qualche giorno. Poi diventa routine anche indossare la mascherina e i guanti 8-10 ore al giorno, lavarsi e igienizzarsi ogni volta che si può, e prendere tutte le precauzioni del caso SENZA però comportarsi come degli psicolabili per sempre. Lo vedo succedere a chi esce or ora dal lockdown e riprende a popolare i posti di lavoro. A volte scorgo sguardi silenziosi che mi chiedono muti: "Ma non hai paura?". Poi, come in qualsiasi altra circostanza, ci si adatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente d’accordo.
Se le critiche sono sullo stile retorico o sulla faccia o in base ai desideri personali, non abbiamo un atteggiamento razionale.
Poi ci possono essere valutazioni diverse sul rischio.
Del resto nel passato le guerra sono state affrontate con un calcolo rischi-benefici che consideravano accettabili centinaia di migliaia di morti.
Possiamo considerare ora che sia un rischio accettabile avere morti per conservare il nostro stile di vita? Quanti?
Non credo che si sia in grado di considerare davvero questo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E ripongo la domanda: se la tua ipotesi sarà realtà, dal 4 maggio al 4 giugno al 4 agosto cosa cambia?


Si vede?
Tu accetti apertura totale senza avere dati per fare proiezioni?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Si. Mi mancano 2/3 ristoranti in cui vado più spesso. Uno è cinese per altro.


Andrei anch’io.
Non vedo grande differenza a livello personale dal cibo da asporto.
Non andrei in un locale piccolo e affollato, ma ci sono sempre andata malvolentieri.
Però capisco che dovranno aprire con prudenza.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andrei anch’io.
> Non vedo grande differenza a livello personale dal cibo da asporto.
> Non andrei in un locale piccolo e affollato, ma ci sono sempre andata malvolentieri.
> Però capisco che dovranno aprire con prudenza.


Sulla prudenza concordo, non sto dicendo riapriamo come prima ma penso che sia giusto con le giuste misure riaprire per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è cosi sin dall'inizio, sempre sul chivala.
> Meglio esse pessimisti e non decidere sempre all'ultimo minuto, viene trasmesso un clima di incertezza e di sbando. A mio parere.


Ma c’è incertezza!
È notizia di oggi che tutti i malati hanno prodotto anticorpi. Fino a ieri non era certo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> a me sembra che semplicemente si sia detto: "se non riapriamo qualcosa, se non ci muoviamo, siamo definitivamente fottuti.
> Ma non siamo pronti."
> 
> L'altro aspetto che ci leggo è che stanno rilevando che la gente in isolamento non ci sta dentro.
> ...


Si sarà "pronti" solo col vaccino, e questo credo sia incontestabile

Sono quindi d'accordo che non si è pronti

"proviamo".. Concordo

La strategia è che la "prova" vada bene, e qui entravo bei termini strategici, nei contenuti della prova

In questi contenuti io trovo una serie di contraddizioni non indifferenti, rispetto alla strategia di risultato (20 maggio.. è andata bene!)

Tu li noti?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sulla prudenza concordo, non sto dicendo riapriamo come prima ma penso che sia giusto con le giuste misure riaprire per loro.


Pure per noi


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede?
> Tu accetti apertura totale senza avere dati per fare proiezioni?


Io credo che nessuno in Italia abbia parlato di "riapertura totale"

È un po' un modo di dire usato e messo in bocca agli altri, per parare colpi, ma nessuno lo ha detto

Come altro modo di pararsi mi sembra quello che in Germania i contagi stanno risalendo

Che è una notizia assolutamente falsa


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sarà "pronti" solo col vaccino, e questo credo sia incontestabile
> 
> Sono quindi d'accordo che non si è pronti
> 
> ...


Tutti che attendono sto vaccino
Solo a me è al momento la cosa che preoccupa di più?


----------



## brenin (30 Aprile 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...a-8a3a-5c7a635a608c-va.shtml?intcmp=exit_page

Penso che la situazione sia molto più grave di quello che vogliono farci credere... comunque - a livello politico - siamo in mano a dei totali irresponsabili. Per il prossimo decennio la magistratura  avrà si cui lavorare alacremente.....


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sarà "pronti" solo col vaccino, e questo credo sia incontestabile
> 
> Sono quindi d'accordo che non si è pronti
> 
> ...



Io non intendevo che la strategia è (ti cito) che la prova vada *bene*.

Non ho scritto casualmente "proviamo e vediamo". Non è che mi sono dimenticata una parola 

Io sono piuttosto convinta che sia proprio un "vediamo" (come va).
E mano a mano tariamo gli interventi.

Che, in assenza di informazioni, non sono chiari.

Non vedo contraddizioni nei contenuti.
Vedo buchi informativi.

Buchi informativi riguardo il funzionamento di un virus.

E poi vedo buchi di mezzi e risorse.

Non è che qui non si sapeva che i positivi dovevano essere allontanati dalle famiglie eh.
Lo si sapeva. Benissimo.
Semplicemente non si sapeva dove metterli.
E infatti sono rimasti a casa (facendoli pure contenti e coccolando l'illusione dell"andrà tutto bene")

E si sapeva altrettanto bene che il dopo virus non è esente da rischi di contagio.
Dove si mettono i pazienti covid? Nelle RSA.

Mica perchè sono solo stronzi eh. (e lo sono, stronzi intendo.)

Ma di nuovo non è che con la politica sanitaria che si è perseguita negli anni, che ha creato eccellenze facendo scomparire i presidi territoriali e oberando di lavoro i medici di base (anch'essi insufficienti in tempo ordinario, figuriamoci nello straordinario) ci si poteva inventare posti che erano stati cancellati con attenzione certosina.

Fra l'altro...lanciato lo slogan "muoiono gli anziani" la risposta del popolino è stata "eh, beh. Sono anziani. Devono pur morire prima o poi"
Quindi, c'era pure il benestare.
E anche le vignette simpatiche dei piani dell'inps e le ridacchiate al seguito. (ho ancora la nausea a riguardo. E non ho intenzione di farmela passare presto).

La strategia non è "andrà tutto bene".

La strategia è che adesso gli anziani siamo noi.
Ma, anche noi, no? prima o poi dobbiamo pur morire?
E poi, pensa a che bel risparmi nelle casse integrazioni, nei vari bonus, nelle casse dell'inail...

Come si dice? un po' per uno in braccio alla mamma. 

I modi che non vedi?

Li troveremo strada facendo.

E' questa la strategia a cui facevo riferimento.

E no, non vedo contraddizioni.
Mi pare piuttosto chiara.

Come dicevo nell'altro post, certo, non è nei desiderata.
Ma questo è un altro discorso.

Non vedo contraddizioni nelle contraddizioni.
Anzi, vedo la strada per accelerare il trovare quei modi di cui chiedi.

Non è una strada conosciuta.
E' una strada da costruire.
Quando si costruisce una strada nuova, i morti nella costruzione sono nel conto.
E' tutto qui.

E forse, invece che farsi le seghe sul bel faccino di Conte o su mi manchi ma quanto mi manchi...forse potrebbe essere interessante interrogarsi a riguardo.

Se non lo si fa, vabbè.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...a-8a3a-5c7a635a608c-va.shtml?intcmp=exit_page
> 
> Penso che la situazione sia molto più grave di quello che vogliono farci credere... comunque - a livello politico - siamo in mano a dei totali irresponsabili. Per il prossimo decennio la magiatratura  avrà si cui lavorare alacremente.....



Ciao 

non sono irresponsabili.

Sono peggio.

E non sono questi.
E' storico.

La cosa peggiore, è quel ragionamento per cui quando il culo in gioco è quello di qualcun altro, è un "eh, vabbè".
Quando il culo è il proprio allora...

E non parlo dei politici.

La destrutturazione del sistema sanitario è iniziata concretamente nel 2000. (ideologicamente ben prima).
Chi ha provato a dir qualcosa, è stato sconfitto dalle logiche di distribuzione di torta e accumulo di denaro.
Lo stesso vale per la scuola. Altro polo che è stato minuziosamente distrutto.

E quella destrutturazione è stata conseguente a quelle precedenti.

Nel silenzio generale assordante. E indifferente.

E mentre si parla di ristoranti e riaperture, gli uscenti dagli ospedali stanno andando in riabilitazione (respiratoria, fisica e psicologica) con tamponi ballerini e operatori esposti e senza presidi. Oltre che senza formazione specifica. 

Siamo solo all'inizio.


----------



## brenin (30 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono irresponsabili.
> 
> ...


Ciao !  

Beh che dire, il compagno di merende di Salvini avrebbe molto da raccontare sulla gestione della sanità in Lombardia....  però la gente alla fine dimentica, i magistrati oziano , i politici guardano dall'altra parte e pretendono di non sapere....  
Mi ha fatto riflettere questa vignetta....


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Beh che dire, il compagno di merende di Salvini avrebbe molto da raccontare sulla gestione della sanità in Lombardia....  però la gente alla fine dimentica, i magistrati oziano , i politici guardano dall'altra parte e pretendono di non sapere....
> Mi ha fatto riflettere questa vignetta....
> ...


Il mio nonno è tornato indietro dalla Russia portando a spalle il fratello di sua moglie, incontrato in linea.

Marciavano in fila. A file di tre. Con l'ordine di sparare a chi cadeva.
Tanti son tornati a casa perchè i compagni (e qui ha senso la parola) non li han lasciati cadere e se li sono portati a spalle.

E ricordo bene le sue lacrime ad ogni commemorazione.
Ero una bambina. Non capivo il perchè. Ma capivo di dover stare zitta e abbassare la testa. E ascoltare in silenzio.
Era come arrampicarsi nella bara di mia nonna per darle l'ultimo bacino.

Ora capisco meglio, quelle lacrime. E quella frase di allora "la mia umanità".

E ci collego le parole che ho sentito dire dalla Capua in una intervista "ogni volta che uscite di casa, chiedetevi se sapete a cosa andate incontro". E non parlava del rischio virus. Parlava di umanità, quell'umanità dell'assumersi la responsabilità di non portare a spalle qualcuno che è potenzialmente in terra.

Non solo Salvini...ma sicuramente Salvini.
Penso a tutti i coinvolti nello sfacelo a cielo aperto fatto di propaganda.
Anni di mangia e bevi...a spese dei silenti. 

Che continuano ad esserlo e lo saranno anche di più.

Le neuropsichiatrie stanno lavorando a regime ridotto (e questo significa servizi che non commento per gli utenti e le loro famiglie.) da anni. 
Penso alle famiglie che in questi mesi avevano in casa psichiatrici con scarso se non assente sostegno che sbroccavano.
Ai disabili. In carico 24/7 alle famiglie.

Penso agli operatori del sociale, che saranno i prossimi dopo gli operatori sanitari.
Sottopagati (per davvero, che i 600 euro sono lo stipendio, non il contributo) anche questo nel silenzio generale e nella propaganda politica del cooperativismo e del volontariato che sfrutta le fragilità e i bisogni non riconosciuti delle persone per sostenere il giro economico che ruota attorno ai servizi del territorio su cui lucrano.

Ma penso anche ad un paese che non si interroga sul fatto che un calciatore guadagna in un mese quel che un medico guadagnerà in una vita.
E adesso li si santifica...e batti mani e flash mob per sostenerli.

Fa riflettere molto anche me quella vignetta.
Tristemente vera.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non intendevo che la strategia è (ti cito) che la prova vada *bene*.
> 
> Non ho scritto casualmente "proviamo e vediamo". Non è che mi sono dimenticata una parola
> 
> ...


Capisco  

 E non sono d'accordo sulla premessa

Nel senso.. Se fosse come dici tu solo un "proviamo e vediamo" mi pare che sia assimilabile alla "strategia" suggerita da Trump a Fauci 

"PROVIAMO a iniettare disinfettante nelle vene e VEDIAMO che succede".. 

No.. Non sono decisamente d'accordo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...a-8a3a-5c7a635a608c-va.shtml?intcmp=exit_page
> 
> Penso che la situazione sia molto più grave di quello che vogliono farci credere... comunque - a livello politico - siamo in mano a dei totali irresponsabili. Per il prossimo decennio la magistratura  avrà si cui lavorare alacremente.....


Già... 
È molto più grave, scandalosa.. e chi ha contatti stretti col territorio lo sa


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco
> 
> E non sono d'accordo sulla premessa
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra per niente la stessa.  

Credo che anche un trump sappia cosa succede ad iniettarsi candeggina in vena.
Infatti lo suggerisce. MA non lo fa.

Non lo sa invece una certa fascia di popolazione. (che lui stesso ha definito sacrificabile)
Che infatti ci prova a farlo.

Quella di trump non è una prova.
E' un distrattore...anzi, no, un adattatore.

Quel che io ho scritto è diverso.
Ho scritto che in assenza di mezzi e informazioni, lo scopriremo sulla nostra pelle come funzionerà la prova.

E sulle risultanze verranno individuati aggiustamenti di percorso.
E ci daranno anche i modi che ora non sanno dare.

Siamo noi i reagenti del test.

Questo sto dicendo.

EDIT: non per convincerti eh.
Ma giusto perchè almeno sei non d'accordo su quel che intendo io


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nessuno freme per una scappata al centro commerciale, al bar o al ristorante. Il che mi dà anche da pensare: molti esercenti di attività che stanno scervellandosi per trovare il modo di riaprire, potrebbero trovarsi - semplicemente - senza clienti o quasi.


Oltre che il rispetto delle regole, che saranno molto restrittive e che quindi abbasseranno del 30%, 40%, o più gli incassi di alcune attività commerciali come bar e ristoranti, in  un primo tempo, sicuramente,le persone ridurranno le spese non necessarie; molte che nel frattempo avranno perso il lavoro non solo le ridurranno, ma le elimineranno completamente , ed il bar ed il ristorante saranno spese superflue ,voluttuarie in un contesto di crisi nera, come sarà.
 E chi non ha chiuso per sempre il bar o la trattoria nella prima e seconda fase, lo farà nel giro di un anno.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Beh che dire, il compagno di merende di Salvini avrebbe molto da raccontare sulla gestione della sanità in Lombardia....  però la gente alla fine dimentica, i magistrati oziano , i politici guardano dall'altra parte e pretendono di non sapere....
> Mi ha fatto riflettere questa vignetta....
> ...


Non chiedendo......obbligando!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembra per niente la stessa.
> 
> Credo che anche un trump sappia cosa succede ad iniettarsi candeggina in vena.
> Infatti lo suggerisce. MA non lo fa.
> ...


Ma lo so che è diverso, eh..  

È il suono che mi è ritornato che trovo perfettamente assimilabile

Razionalmente certo che è diverso 

Poi.. Non sono nemmeno d'accordo sulla mancanza di informazioni 

Sul virus abbiamo poche informazioni, non totale assenza

Ci sono molte informazioni di carattere economico (purtroppo) che sono certo ognuno di noi, direttamente o indirettamente può portarne, e fresche di giornata 

Ci sono anche informazioni sullo stato dei contagi nelle varie zone di Italia, dove parecchie provincie sono a contagio zero, ad esempio

Queste, in una strategia di convivenza, e in una ottica di "governo" di un sistema in cui l'evento contagioso è una componente (non l'unica) sono informazioni, per me.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

che mi


Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo so che è diverso, eh..
> 
> È il suono che mi è ritornato che trovo perfettamente assimilabile
> 
> ...


Io a questo livello mi fermo alla razionalità.

E il suono che mi ritorna è lo stesso di 20 anni fa.
Solo che allora lo ascoltavo. Poi sono passati 20 anni.

Pragmaticamente, i buchi informativi (che non sono minimali in un paese che non è in grado di raccogliere dati in modo adeguato e ordinato e in un sistema globale che li ha raccolti ognuno a modo suo rendendoli quantomeno complessi da raffrontare e utilizzare velocemente) e di risorse (pezze al culo fondamentalmente) sono in dinamica.
L'evento contagioso è un detonatore.

Non mi aspetto da anni una strategia di governo.
Anche perchè c'è.

Solo che non è orientata al governo del sistema paese.

Da decenni però.

E prima di questa situazione si era creato un certo equilibrio, lo stesso per cui gente che lavora a nero accetta di lavorare a nero lamentandosi di lavorare a nero mentre tutti sanno che si lavora a nero e lo sanno tanto bene che uno dei primi interventi di cui si parla è trovar da sfamare il sommerso ( ) che non può più lavorare a nero mentre si pensa a come sostenere i datori di lavoro dei lavoratori a nero.

Che è lo stesso governo che pubblica sul giornale di turno "sequestrati 100gr di hashish" e il coro (beota) "uuuhhhhhhhh!!!"
E chi ne sa qualcosina sa che con 100gr un fumatore medio ci fa forse due settimane.
Ma è il maxi sequestro eh....wow!!!

Oppure la vanna di turno che vende sale, per non mi ricordo cosa, per anni. Poi di botto....aaarghhh....scandalo, la vecchia megera fotte i poveri italioti.

Questa è la strategia.

Questi sono i dati di realtà della storia superficiale del nostro paese.
Entrare nei meandri manco mi ci metto, mi pare già sufficiente la superficie per farsi una idea piuttosto precisa dello stato dell'arte.

Di gente, lo ripeto, che santifica i medici ma non è in grado di scandalizzarsi che 11 coglioni su un prato in un mese guadagnano più di un medico in una vita. E non solo, che paga pure per vederli. Pure in termini di pandemia. Che partita era quella a Bergamo a inizio marzo, o fine febbraio? Quella dove la gente ha pagato per prendersi il corona e portarlo a giro...

Davvero ti aspetti altro in "una ottica di "governo" ? 

Partendo dalla realtà, intendo.
Non dai desiderata o dai dovrebbe essere.

(e questi sono esattamente i motivi per cui mesi fa sostenevo che tutto sommato, vabbè...non sta poi andando tanto male).


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Oltre che il rispetto delle regole, che saranno molto restrittive e che quindi abbasseranno del 30%, 40%, o più gli incassi di alcune attività commerciali come bar e ristoranti, in  un primo tempo, sicuramente,le persone ridurranno le spese non necessarie; molte che nel frattempo avranno perso il lavoro non solo le ridurranno, ma le elimineranno completamente , ed il bar ed il ristorante saranno spese superflue ,voluttuarie in un contesto di crisi nera, come sarà.
> E chi non ha chiuso per sempre il bar o la trattoria nella prima e seconda fase, lo farà nel giro di un anno.


Non vorrei entrare in questo ambito, ma allo stato attuale le "regole" sono quasi impossibili per consentire una apertura. 

Pensa solo alla "sanificazione" dei locali, che non è esattamente una bella pulita 

La sanificazione la può fare una impresa di pulizie debitamente abilitata alla sanificazione, e quindi con al suo interno una professionalità adeguata per la specifica procedura (titolare, socio, legale rappresentante, etc..) 

In 2 parole : non tutte le imprese di pulizia possono farlo (e se dico "non tutte" dico che forse 1 su 10, forse, può farlo) 

Quindi cominciamo a pensare che il rispetto delle regole dovrà gioco forza essere "grossolano" già a questo livello, permanendo la situazione normativa attuale


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> che mi
> 
> 
> Io a questo livello mi fermo alla razionalità.
> ...


Io ti assicuro che "non mi aspetto" nulla,  da almeno una 45ina di anni..  

Solo che non sono creduto, e non capisco perché .. Forse perché è normale o scontato aspettarsi sempre qualcosa? 

Però a me interessa confrontare movimenti 

Io come ti dicevo, resto convinto che questo "decreto fase 2" segua una strategia, almeno nella idea di chi lo ha partorito

Ed è ovviamente una strategia che comprende  una serie di cose, di cui il contenimento del contagio è chiaramente una componente, ma non l'unica, essendo in gioco altre componenti, più o meno chiare

Io, visti i contenuti, non capisco la strategia. 

Ho spiegato sommariamente (con i dati disponibili alla mano) il perchè non la capisco, nel post di apertura, e un po' nei successivi


----------



## isabel (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo so che è diverso, eh..
> 
> È il suono che mi è ritornato che trovo perfettamente assimilabile
> 
> ...


Quello che manca è una grossa fetta di informazioni di natura epidemiologica.
Tutta una serie di evidenze che concorrono al "controllo" di una malattia a partire da dati statistici che, vista la "giovane età" dell'epidemia, non ci sono ancora.

Tu percepisci una raggiunta consapevolezza di gregge?
Mi pare che questo periodo più che formativo sia stato inteso come "repressivo".
E ho idea che non si veda l'ora che arrivi qualcuno a dire "Tana libera tutti" (uso la locuzione di Rezza perché mi è simpatico).
Le direttive sono ancora recepite come imposizioni e ci si chiede "perché la libreria sì e il parrucchiere no?" invece che dire "perché la libreria?".

Molte delle province a zero contagi o con pochi contagi, se dovessero sostenere un pezzettino della pressione sanitaria sostenuta dalla Lombardia...deflagrerebbero.
E invece...si aprono i bar.
Consapevolezza, dici?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Quello che manca è una grossa fetta di informazioni di natura epidemiologica.
> Tutta una serie di evidenze che concorrono al "controllo" di una malattia a partire da dati statistici, che vista la "giovane età" dell'epidemia non ci sono ancora.
> 
> Tu percepisci una raggiunta consapevolezza di gregge?
> ...


Beh.. Però tu eri molto "ottimista" solo qualche giorno fa, parlando di tempo e aria di collaborazione, di un periodo che poteva unire nello sforzo comune.. etc.. Etc.. 

Ti ho preso in parola.. 

Ora è il momento di giocarlo questo "sogno"? 

Oppure no? Facciamo il 16 maggio? Anzi facciamo il 10 giugno? 

Io sono pronto, a stare a 2 metri da chiunque con la mascherina , ovunque mi trovi. 

Io vedo gente pronta, che somiglia a quella che descrivervi tu. 

Tu sei pronta? 

Io penso che è l'ora dei fatti, se fatti dovranno essere, convivere col virus

Ma

Se chi ha governo ha una strategia che prevede che saremo sempre inabili e piccini, vorrei capire cosa prevede questa strategia


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti assicuro che "non mi aspetto" nulla,  da almeno una 45ina di anni..
> 
> Solo che non sono creduto, e non capisco perché .. Forse perché è normale o scontato aspettarsi sempre qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Leggendoti a dirti la verità di aspettative ne ho colte parecchie.

Dalla raggiunta consapevolezza di gregge. Alle regole introiettate.
Dalla percezione della portata di quanto sta avvenendo, non in Italia, ma a livello globale ad un governo di sistema. (che è stato minuziosamente smantellato però) per arrivare alla consapevolezza della portata che avrà in questo paese nei diversi livelli e loro interazioni.

Con una conseguente chiarezza di intenzione e comportamenti. Dall'alto al basso e viceversa.

E quindi una strategie mirata al governo di un sistema paese.

Ma se dici che non ne hai...parola torna indietro.
Rispetto alle aspettative. 

Il resto lo confermo.
Reagenti.

Che è poi il motivo per cui fin dall'inizio mi piace la metafora della pandemia invece di quella della guerra.

In pandemia tutto sommato c'è spazio per la collaborazione di chi la desidera. Piccole reti. Spazio per non subire il silenzio assordante di questo paese, che lo ha caratterizzato negli ultimi 20, 30, 40 anni.

In una guerra saremmo i soldati al fronte.
Mi raccontava G. che gli ufficiali dei nostri eserciti erano ufficiali per nascita nella stragrande maggioranza.
Quindi non sapevano niente di guerra concreta (e a volte neppure teorica).
Di contro i nostri eserciti sono quelli che hanno storicamente avuto il maggior numero di fucilazioni per insubordinazione.

Mi piacciono le reti.

Essere o non essere un reagente non appartiene al mio dominio di scelta. 
COME esserlo sì. 

Quale è la strategia che vedi ma non cogli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma c’è incertezza!
> È notizia di oggi che tutti i malati hanno prodotto anticorpi. Fino a ieri non era certo.


certo, se le linee guida sono titubanti e aggiungo insucurezze ad altre insicurezze, le persone non reggono


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Però tu eri molto "ottimista" solo qualche giorno fa, parlando di tempo e aria di collaborazione, di un periodo che poteva unire nello sforzo comune.. etc.. Etc..
> 
> Ti ho preso in parola..
> 
> ...


Io ero e sono convinta che questo sarebbe un buon momento per collaborare, unire etc...
Ero e sono portata a vedere le possibilità insite nelle crisi.
Se intendi questo con "ottimista", lo ero e lo sono. 
Ma "possibilità" non è sinonimo di "attuazione".
E, sarò sfortunata, ma non vedo, come non vedevo nemmeno prima (alla faccia dell'ottimismo) una presa di coscienza.
Sento lamentele, magari diverse dalle precedenti ma pur sempre lamentele.
Vedo deleghe di responsabilità.
Vedo che sprecheremo un'opportunità perdendoci dietro a ristoranti, parrucchieri ed estetisti drammaticamente "negati" invece che spontaneamente e responsabilmente evitati.

Per quanto mi riguarda...sì, sono pronta. 
Lo ero da prima del famoso primo decreto, lo sono ora.
Io non mi aspetto una strategia dall'alto e so di non essere spettatrice.
Gioco già il "mio sogno", @Skorpio.
E sono contenta che anche tu sia pronto e veda persone pronte intorno a te.

Ti disturba che lo stato ci tratti da bimbi piccoli e inabili?
Perché ti disturba?
A me disturba ad esempio che questo genere di considerazione potrebbe portarsi dietro un "mascheramento" o "addolcimento" delle informazioni legate alla situazione attuale.
A te?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggendoti a dirti la verità di aspettative ne ho colte parecchie.
> 
> Dalla raggiunta consapevolezza di gregge. Alle regole introiettate.
> Dalla percezione della portata di quanto sta avvenendo, non in Italia, ma a livello globale ad un governo di sistema. (che è stato minuziosamente smantellato però) per arrivare alla consapevolezza della portata che avrà in questo paese nei diversi livelli e loro interazioni.
> ...


Hai detto bene, percezioni e consapevolezze, ovviamente dal mio personale ambito di visuale 

Aspettative no

Anche la "consapevolezza di gregge" è una percezione, che ho vivendo in un contesto urbano e vedendo quasi quotidianamente le persone. 

Vedi la attenzione, che tengono le distanze, si parlano da lontano, hanno assimilato

Ciò non mi da "aspettativa" ma "percezione" di una consapevolezza che c'è nelle persone 

Lo scemo ci sarà sempre eh?  Non mi stupisco dello scemo

Quello che va senza mascherina intruppato con altri scemi come lui

Ma quello c'è con e senza decreti.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, percezioni e consapevolezze, ovviamente dal mio personale ambito di visuale
> 
> Aspettative no
> 
> ...


Secondo te il grassetto è consapevolezza?

Questo è un articolo interessante riguardo le "conoscenze".

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...4ec5b633a8544661a0?1vu&utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

e anche questo

https://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/covid-19-c-e-legame-il-virus-e-sindrome-kawasaki-bambini-ADgTKQN


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io ero e sono convinta che questo sarebbe un buon momento per collaborare, unire etc...
> Ero e sono portata a vedere le possibilità insite nelle crisi.
> Se intendi questo con "ottimista", lo ero e lo sono.
> Ma "possibilità" non è sinonimo di "attuazione".
> ...


Da domattina nel granducato di Toscana sono consentite liberarmente le passeggiate a piedi e in bici nel proprio comune, e avrò sicuramente più informazioni per confermare la mia percezione sulla "consapevolezza di gregge".. Dato che vorrò passeggiare un po'  

Ovviamente info nel mio ambito di visuale 

Quanto a parrucchieri ristoranti e altro.. Ahimè.. Non posso evitare il contatto (sempre via web si intende) con quel tipo di realtà, praticamente continuo, per motivi di lavoro, e la mia ottica è un po' diversa dal fastidio di una capigliatura in disordine o di un palato imbronciato da volgare cucina casalinga  

Non sono disturbato dai modi di chi ha governo, troppa distanza per percepire disturbo, in un contesto di grande vicinanza sarei disturbato eccome, e metterei un po' di distanza, e il disturbo svanirebbe

Il fatto che non sia disturbato individualmente non mi impedisce però di notare che un po' c'è (percezione mia) 

E si ritorna alla strategia che non comprendo, in compresenza di un teorico atteggiamento di questo tipo. 

Potrebbe come dici essere un addolcimento, ma di cosa? 

Io qualche idea ce l'ho, e non è esattamente riferita al covid


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma c’è incertezza!
> È notizia di oggi che tutti i malati hanno prodotto anticorpi. Fino a ieri non era certo.


Non è certo neanche questo. Anche se pare sia una buona notizia.

Non tutti.

Tutti i 285 esaminati.

E ci sono una molteplicità di variabili ancora da approfondire.

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0897-1


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

e per giocare un po' con le variabili...

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01286-9


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Anche nel tuo intervento leggo l'impressione che si sia deciso a tavolino che alcuni devono sopravvivere e altri no. Non è che sia stato deciso scientemente, sarà semplicemente inevitabile. Alcune categorie sono considerate più sacrificabili di altre, è vero. Ad oggi queste sono le possibilità di questo Paese. Coerenti con quelle emerse, nel corso dell'ultimo secolo, innanzi a ogni tragedia epocale.


Se la metti così mi tornano in mente i giovani che a inizio pandemia venivano intervistati nei locali dicendo "che tanto muoiono i vecchi", perchè -esempio- se per questa pandemia un ristoratore si trova a dover licenziare del personale, potrebbe voler dire anche scegliere tra Pino, 50enne che ha famiglia e con lo stipendio ci campa (=presente), e il 23enne che si sta pagando l'università (=futuro).
Vedi se è inevitabile sacrificare qualche testa, capisci che qualcuno non sia proprio favorevole che sia la sua.
Uno dei problemi è proprio questo, la "guerra" tra le persone, anche se è solo teorica. Parole. Non è che ci volesse molto a prevederlo. Era possibile arginarlo con un altro tipo di comunicazione, in primis.
La divisione, qualora non si capisse, è tra chi può vivere un periodo di fermo senza vedere cancellato un futuro e chi no. I primi sono sereni, guardano in poltrona, al massimo si annoiano. I secondi sono tirati. In questi due schieramenti si associano persone che comunque capiscono la gravità della situazione, non credendo il virus sia una bufala, e persone che invece sentono ugualmente pericolo per il proprio futuro, anche se non imminente. E poi ci sono quelli convinti della dittatura, del complotto e di un mucchio di altre minchiate.

Ma è come per la parola congiunti. Il giorno dopo mezza Italia a chiedere se nei congiunti rientravano i fidanzati.
Da vocabolario no. E credo pure nella versione originale, anche perchè viene detto "a distanza e con mascherina" e fa ridere non di poco credere che due fidanzati si ritrovano e stanno ad un metro di distanza tenendo la mascherina...
Ma dillo, dillo subito, parli ad un popolo (che dovresti conoscere), o no? Invece no, poi si chiarisce che si intendeva anche i fidanzati.

@ipazia
_Prima erano sacrificabili gli anziani. Adesso siamo sacrificabili tutti. _
Ma intendi per lo stato? Se è così quel prima è stato deciso a porte chiuse (nessuno di noi sapeva di essere in emergenza, anzi pareva bastasse un termometro e basta, questo è quanto il popolo ha visto, assieme a rassicurazioni varie). Il dopo condito di tante parole di fratellanza, è normale faccia insorgere un coro di vaffanculo. Se chiedi fratellanza e dichiari "lo stato c'è" ma nel contempo decidi chi sacrificare. Siamo il paese dei terremotati che si sono sentiti parole di fratellanza per essere abbandonati nella merda. E non è che serve andare tanto indietro da aver letto libri di storia per saperlo.
Tra l'altro chi protesta ora (in questi giorni si sente tutto un vociare di ristoratori e parrucchiere) volendola vedere sotto un'altra ottica non posso dire che sbagli, nei termini di _ognuno pensa se_. Perchè potrebbero ottenere qualcosa. In futuro non potrebbe esserci più niente, dal momento che non sappiamo come andrà. E credo che nessuno si aspetti di essere _caricato in spalla_ come nel racconto di guerra di tuo nonno.
Ovvero si parla di umanità ma non si crede esista, non in termini oltre di "una mangiata in allegria".
_EDIT: sarà per questo che a molti manca la mangiata?_

@Brunetta
_Possiamo considerare ora che sia un rischio accettabile avere morti per conservare il nostro stile di vita? Quanti?_
Oggi nel tg di Rete4 il professore del Sacco di Milano osservava come il grosso delle attività che dovrebbero ripartire al 4 maggio sono concentrate nelle regioni maggiormente colpite dal covid19: Lombardia, Piemonte, Veneto, Emilia Romagna...
Quindi si è accettabile, non per il _nostro stile di vita_ inteso come singole persone, ma forse per quello di altri.



stany ha detto:


> Non chiedendo......obbligando!


L'obbligo è stato necessario. 8 marzo già dimenticato? Eri tu intorno a quei giorni a uscire e raccontarci di quanti erano al parco.
E' che dall'8 marzo ad oggi non è stato detto niente oltre lavatevi le mani, state a casa, indossate le mascherine e stampate autocertificazioni.
E le risposte a tante domande che si sono formate nelle persone il popolo -purtroppo- se le è andate a cercare su facebook, da dove sono scaturite e hanno girato vorticosamente milioni di fake, fake riguardanti anche presunti medici che dichiaravano cose totalmente false e senza fondamento scientifico.
Il coronavirus non è un virus proveniente dalla Cina di originale animale, ma un mucchio di altre cose, ci mancano solo i marziani. E le persone hanno preso pezzi qua e là costruendo un ventaglio di realtà allucinanti.

Io faccio un gioco in questi giorni. Si chiama "conta i nasi", lo faccio nelle brevi uscite per fare qualche acquisto, e anche quando guardo i telegiornali e i vari servizi televisivi (un po' come da piccola contavo gli alberi di Natale mentre mio padre guidava la macchina). Nel mio comune vincono gli over 60 (almeno ad occhio, non è che posso sapere l'età di tutti). I giovani imboscati per i campi (so dove vanno) non se la mettono proprio, ma se vanno nei negozi o per le strade la indossano e in modo corretto. Per tv c'è un larga scala. Non ho capito perchè chi protesta e si fa intervistare da un giornalista dentro il proprio negozio lo faccia senza mascherina. Io fossi in loro mi rifiuterei di levarla proprio per fare capire che ho ben intenso come dovrò comportarmi.  In riprese di gruppo si vedono spuntare nasi, magari mentre la persona parla accaldata esponendo i suoi problemi, non fa proprio caso che il nasino è sbucato fuori (anche se sta urlando "fatemi riaprire, ho tutti gli ausili"). Bip! Errore. Il messaggio che a me fan passare è che a fronte dell'emotività dimenticano il corretto funzionamento della mascherina. E l'emotività passa in molti modi nelle nostre giornate lavorative.
Purtroppo nonostante le "informazioni" sul virus, non è arrivato ciò che doveva arrivare. Io di nasi per tv (sono estrema?) non ne dovrei proprio vedere. Non parliamo laddove la mascherina è completamente assente (si vede anche questo), e qui non mi riferisco a chi protesta. Diciamo che questo mi rassicura rispetto a chi dice che le informazioni sono manipolate. Volendo manipolare basterebbe fare un montaggio dove tutti sono rispettosi delle regole.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo te il grassetto è consapevolezza?
> 
> Questo è un articolo interessante riguardo le "conoscenze".
> 
> ...


Si, io percepisco consapevolezza nel grassetto. Ma io non vedo il "grassetto" ma le persone

E la consapevolezza non solo la percepisco, ma la "tocco".. La "sento".. e in parecchie persone, sconosciute per lo più 

Ed è una cosa molto interessante, emozionante anche.. 
Da provare. 

Il cambiamento c'è... Doloroso anche, perché è una consapevolezza anche dolorosa che è impedita una serie di cose che prima si facevano normalmente 

Consapevolezza non perchè si è tutti virologi e si è capito tutto, ma consapevolezza dell'atteggiamento sociale da tenere

Ma se oggi in giro vedrò gente senza mascherine che si salta addosso per baciarsi e abbracciarsi, sarò pronto a dire che la mia percezione era sbagliata


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'obbligo è stato necessario. 8 marzo già dimenticato? Eri tu intorno a quei giorni a uscire e raccontarci di quanti erano al parco.
> E' che dall'8 marzo ad oggi non è stato detto niente oltre lavatevi le mani, state a casa, indossate le mascherine e stampate autocertificazioni


Infatti si tratta di un obbligo, non di semplice richiesta o di consiglio.
Che sia necessario è un altro discorso, ma chiamiamo le cose col proprio nome!
Per le fake,comincerei a valutare quelle spacciate nelle TV istituzionali da sedicenti virologi ed altri campioni della scienza ,che smentivano le proprie affermazioni di settimana in settimana nelle comparsate dall'ex imitatore umano e strapagato Fazio.
Quantomeno darei più valore a quelle di montagnier che a quelle di un burioni qualunque.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, io percepisco consapevolezza nel grassetto. Ma io non vedo il "grassetto" ma le persone
> 
> E la consapevolezza non solo la percepisco, ma la "tocco".. La "sento".. e in parecchie persone, sconosciute per lo più
> 
> ...



Capisco.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente l'introiezione, il percorso, delle regole del bambino. 

"_Per quanto riguarda lo sviluppo morale, già durante i primi anni di vita il bambino compie l’esperienza di comportamenti caratterizzati da certe regolarità (ad esempio l’ora della sveglia o del pasto, la sequenza prevista per vestirsi...). Successivamente le figure di accudimento, attraverso una educazione occasionale o sistematica, aiutano il bambino nella acquisizione di quell’insieme di nozioni e convinzioni che formeranno la sua morale teoretica, attraverso la verbalizzazione di indicazioni (“Non dire bugie!” “Bisogna fare parti uguali”).

Nella prima infanzia, però, l*a presa di coscienza delle regole sociali e morali è limitata agli aspetti esteriori e più appariscenti, senza che ci sia una reale comprensione del motivo che sottende ciascuna regola.*

Naturalmente la capacità di apprendimento delle regole è commisurata alla capacità di comprensione sia cognitiva che emotiva e alla capacità di introiezione delle regole stesse, cioè all’introiezione dell’indicazione del genitore e delle figure di accudimento con il quale il bambino si identifica (“Papà non vuole…”, “Mamma mi ha detto...”, “La maestra non mi lascia…”).

Con il passare degli anni e *con l’evoluzione del pensiero e della capacità di astrazione e simbolizzazione,* il bambino _*diviene capace di comprendere le motivazioni che sottendono le regole e in questo modo diviene in grado di utilizzarle con consapevolezza discriminando in maniera adeguata tra ciò che si può o non si può fare e tra ciò che è bene e ciò che è male, creandosi con il tempo una propria scala di valori.*"  (R. Carchio).

Ecco.

Fino a quando sentirò dire "me l'ha detto Conte, Salvini" o il cazzo a cavallo..., "sono impedit* di..." "non mi lasciano fare..."...
io non leggo consapevolezza, ma una presa di coscienza limitata agli aspetti esteriori e più appariscenti.

Che è meglio di una martellata sulle dita eh. 
Tenendo conto che un mese fa non era salita alla coscienza neppure l'idea della necessità di un qualche livello di cambiamento a livello diffuso.

I risvolti di questa pandemia sono ampi.
Non riguardano il virus.

Ma riguardano lo stile di vita che si è condotto fino ad oggi.
(che non è evidentemente sintetizzabile in una "strategia").

A partire dal modo in cui si abita il pianeta per arrivare al modo in cui si abita la propria casa.
Con tutto quello che ci sta in mezzo.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vedi se è inevitabile sacrificare qualche testa, capisci che qualcuno non sia proprio favorevole che sia la sua.


Anche io, come Ipazia, mi riferivo al punto di vista dello Stato. In tutti i capitoli salienti della storia italiana le disgrazie si sono affrontate (anche) sacrificando gli uni a vantaggio o monito per gli altri. Penso alle "fucilazioni disciplinari" dei soldati italiani durante la Grande Guerra*, ad esempio, secondo alcuni storici perpetrate in proporzione inaudita rispetto a quanto avveniva negli altri eserciti europei.

Il punto è che non c'è nemmeno da stupirsi, è la storia della civiltà ad essere intrisa di questo principio. Il "Noi vs Loro" è una costante che non mi aspetto di veder mutare nel comportamento umano.

*Scenario vagamente simile a quello che accade oggi: esercito piuttosto impreparato dal punto di vista tecnico e soprattutto psicologico -> Comando che pretendeva risultati ad ogni costo -> diffusa indisciplina e atteggiamenti di boicottaggio tra le truppe maggiormente sotto pressione -> fucilazioni "di ammonimento".


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2020)

Parlando con alcuni giovani.
Io tanto non morirò è evidente dalle statistiche.
Appena posso vado a fare aperitivo, birra.....
Non andrò a trovare i nonni così non ci sono rischi per loro.

Ma i tuoi genitori sono immuni?
Sono più importanti gli amici che vi nonni?

Ecco questa fotografia del giovane d'oggi ( sto parlando di gente anche vicino ai 30) non mi piace.
Vedo una totale mancanza di valori, e un forte egocentrismo.
Sono rimasta molto male, con tutta sincerità.
Genitori e nonni sono anche sacrificabile in nome del divertimento?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2020)

@Ginevra65 

Io potrei anche metterci la firma su quello che scrivi, ma credo la tua fotografia non si discosti da quella che ogni generazione potrebbe fare dei "giovani" che incrociano la propria.
Non credo sia nemmeno totalmente deprecabile la pulsione di viversi appieno la propria gioventù, finchè c'è. Parliamo naturalmente di un quadro in cui ci sono le condizioni per farlo. Dubito che in Siria accada la stessa cosa negli stessi termini.

Su una cosa però mi accodo all'amarezza: io ho percepito chiaramente, da giovane come da adolescente, quanto i miei nonni avessero da insegnarmi. Temo invece che oggi la distanza culturale tra nonni e nipoti sia diventata davvero troppa per uno scambio così appagante. Forse è proprio una caratteristica dell'avvento della rete: non saprei dire se e cosa cambierà da qui in futuro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se la metti così mi tornano in mente i giovani che a inizio pandemia venivano intervistati nei locali dicendo "che tanto muoiono i vecchi", perchè -esempio- se per questa pandemia un ristoratore si trova a dover licenziare del personale, potrebbe voler dire anche scegliere tra Pino, 50enne che ha famiglia e con lo stipendio ci campa (=presente), e il 23enne che si
> 
> Ma è come per la parola congiunti. Il giorno dopo mezza Italia a chiedere se nei congiunti rientravano i fidanzati.
> Da vocabolario no. E credo pure nella versione originale, anche perchè viene detto "a distanza e con mascherina" e fa ridere non di poco credere che due fidanzati si ritrovano e stanno ad un metro di distanza tenendo la mascherina...
> Ma dillo, dillo subito, parli ad un popolo (che dovresti conoscere), o no? Invece no, poi si chiarisce che si intendeva anche i fidanzati.


Non so se erano consci di quel che intendevano

L'altro giorno il vice ministro Silieri, che personalmente stimo molto come politico, era molto imbarazzato e con lo sguardo basso

Speriamo che le forze di polizia non ci vadano in culo, perchè il livello di umiliazione al quale sono chiamate a sottoporsi nei prossimi giorni, con autocertificazioni in cui si scriverà di tutto, è elevato




ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> 
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente l'introiezione, il percorso, delle regole del bambino.
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire e mi trovo d'accordo, ma questo è un puntiglio tuo personale, e lo capisco .

Non sanabile peraltro.

Quindi, lo sentirai dire a lungo 

E si ritorna ai discorsi per cui detto da Amadeus funziona 10, e scritto su www.salute.gov.it funziona 5

Capisco che faccia incazzare, e incazziamoci

Ma dopo l'incazzatura chi ha governo ha il compito di agire, e decidere.

E.. oggi come oggi il riferimento della consapevolezza è esattamente calato nel presente, qui e adesso.

Ed è quella che "serve" una strategia di convivenza (se c'è una strategia)

Per la consapevolezza che dici tu serve, di base, la "esperienza" (che oggi non può chiaramente esserci)

Ma è un concetto, quello della necessità della esperienza, che per me vale a tutto tondo, compreso una storia extraconiugale


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @ipazia
> _Prima erano sacrificabili gli anziani. Adesso siamo sacrificabili tutti. _
> Ma intendi per lo stato? Se è così quel prima è stato deciso a porte chiuse (nessuno di noi sapeva di essere in emergenza, anzi pareva bastasse un termometro e basta, questo è quanto il popolo ha visto, assieme a rassicurazioni varie). Il dopo condito di tante parole di fratellanza, è normale faccia insorgere un coro di vaffanculo. Se chiedi fratellanza e dichiari "lo stato c'è" ma nel contempo decidi chi sacrificare. Siamo il paese dei terremotati che si sono sentiti parole di fratellanza per essere abbandonati nella merda. E non è che serve andare tanto indietro da aver letto libri di storia per saperlo.
> Tra l'altro chi protesta ora (in questi giorni si sente tutto un vociare di ristoratori e parrucchiere) volendola vedere sotto un'altra ottica non posso dire che sbagli, nei termini di _ognuno pensa se_. Perchè potrebbero ottenere qualcosa. In futuro non potrebbe esserci più niente, dal momento che non sappiamo come andrà. E credo che nessuno si aspetti di essere _caricato in spalla_ come nel racconto di guerra di tuo nonno.
> ...


Sì, intendo lo stato.

Ma non lo intendo come una decisione presa a tavolino. E non intendo per stato l'esecutivo e stop.
Una roba tipo "uh, adesso chi lasciamo morire?" detto fra gente che si frega le mani in attesa.

Lo intendo proprio come "conseguenza" (casuale ma prevedibile) della dinamica fra disponibilità di informazioni (bassa e incerta) e disponibilità di risorse (scarsa e storicamente instabile).

Non penso che abbiano scelto a tavolino la strage che è avvenuta nelle RSA o che abbiano deciso di lasciar crepare in casa gente soffocata dai loro stessi polmoni (quando penso a questa morte, avendo sperimentato la sensazione di soffocamento, mi vengono i brividi).

Come non penso che il non aver dpi sia studiato. Semplicemente, le indicazioni che sono sui tavoli dal 2005 anche solo riguardo le scorte di dpi qualcuno le ha seguite (e non ha grossi problemi di approvvigionamento) e qualcuno no. E allora ci si inventa le mascherine in tessuto  e si cambiano in corsa linee produttive (dopo aver delocalizzato per anni.)

Ma non penso neanche che non immaginassero che prendere i malati covid e piantarli nei reparti sub acuti avrebbe significato delle perdite.
Semplicemente, non immaginavano un casino di questo genere.

Personalmente sono piuttosto convinta che pensassero che avrebbero potuto, come è stato fatto in tutti questi anni, sommergere nell'emergenza l'emergenza.
Non so bene come potessero immaginarlo eh.
Ma da gente che fa i giochi di prestigio pensando di far sparire i morti, come è stato tentato di fare, a questo punto mi aspetto l'inimmaginabile.

D'altro canto dichiarare, nel'indifferenza generale e nelle risatine, che "tanto muoiono gli anziani, state tranquilli" e vedere che nessuno dice bif, ma anzi...."eh, vabbè, prima o poi si deve pur morire" è un bell'incoraggiamento.

E non penso che questo tipo di linea sia nata oggi.
Questa è solo la coda di anni e anni di destrutturazione dei servizi e del senso di corresponsabilità sociale oltre che di costruzione della delega sociale in nome della sicurezza.

Le condizioni semplicemente non potevano essere inventate in 15 giorni. Si fa con quel che si ha. (non con quel che si dovrebbe avere).

Se elimini per anni il territorio, giocando con privatizzazioni e bandi a ribasso con il terzo settore, è scontato che in 15 giorni non ristrutturi un sistema. E vai di riduzione del danno. E di scudi penali.

E non lo ristrutturi neppure in due mesi.
Specialmente se non hai soldi neppure per comprare la carta igienica nelle scuole. (non è una favola).

Cosa pensi che stiano pensando per la riapertura delle scuole per esempio?
Come si potranno confrontare con lo stato fatiscente di un buon 60% degli edifici scolastici, che stanno aperti sulle deroghe territoriali in risposta alle rilevazioni sull'agibilità?
Come potranno gestire la carenza ormai fisiologica di collaboratori scolastici (vedi bidelli) che in situazione ordinaria sono costantemente sotto organico (e questo significa igiene pressapochista quotidiana oltre che impossibilità di gestione dei compiti previsti?)
E non è che se ne può fare a meno eh. Allo stato dell'arte.
Come fai a gestire gli ingressi scaglionati se non hai il personale per gestirli?
E vogliamo parlare delle riforme scolastiche che hanno previsto dai 20 ai 25-28 alunni per classe in sotto organico di insegnati?
O del fatto che se un insegnante si ammala il primo giorno non è previsto supplente, quindi la scuola si organizza con le risorse interne (che sono risicate grazie ai tagli sugli orari) per i primi due giorni perchè è dal secondo giorno che si può nominare un supplente? (e questo non significa supplente, nella maggior parte delle volte significa che classi vengono divise e classi di 25 passano da 25 a 30 alunni per ospitare quelli senza insegnante)
SE si vuole una riapertura con distanziamento, fermiamoci solo al personale necessario per metterli in atto. Servirebbero come minimo tre volte tanto i docenti.
Quanto costa, se non hai soldi?
Sorvoliamo sui disabili? la 104 prevederebbe la loro inclusione...voglio vederlo il distanziamento previsto con gente che non sa andare in bagno in autonomia. O che ha comportamenti problema. O che non ci vede. O che non ci sente.

Potrei andare avanti ad elencare...mi fermo.

Tutto questo per dire che questo virus (e la mancanza di informazioni precise dovuta alla non conoscenza) in dinamica con le condizioni precedenti al virus semplicemente mette lo stato in condizione di attuare una strategia che fondamentalmente dice
"non so bene come evolverà la pandemia, avrei bisogno di risorse che non ho e non so più dove andare a prenderle. Proviamo.
Iniziamo ad aprire gli spazi meno "rischiosi" anche da un punto di vista legale.
Se apro il ristorante e dentro mi parte anche solo una infezione anche secondaria (è interessante il discorso sullo stato dei servizi di acqua potabile e sul mantenimento...prima ancora della sanificazione) è un casino. In termini di denunce e richieste di controlli (che non ho le risorse per attuare) e di risarcimento. (che non ho i soldi per pagare)
Idem parrucchieri, estetisti, tatuatori. Bar.

Pensa ai luoghi di lavoro come la scuola....l'insegnante si ammala di covid sul luogo di lavoro.
Chi paga l'indennizzo? Inail.
Chi paga inail?

E nella scuola ci sono minori...il che espone le istituzioni a dei bei casini. Legali ed economici.
(già è esposta, nessuno parla del trattamento dei dati personali, neanche sensibili, che sono fuori da ogni indirizzo del dpgr in materia di privacy e completamente a carico del lavoratore che sta operando con mezzi inadeguati e rispettare le direttive di legge. Per ora sta andando liscia...io sono in attesa dei prossimi tempi).

E i minori vivono in famiglia.
Se apro un potenziale alto focolaio come la scuola, come gestisco il fatto che diciamo che sono circa 9 milioni gli studenti. Facciamo che per ogni studente c'è mamma e papà (e siamo a 27 milioni di persone potenzialmente coinvolte) facciamo che va di culo e si ammala un quinto (o anche un decimo)?

Quale è l'impatto sul sistema sanitario? (provato dal prima di questi mesi e da questi mesi, anche a livello di stato delle risorse umane...non sono robot gli operatori sanitari). 
E sull'economia?

Io non vedo anormalità nei cori di vaffanculo.

Ma trovo triste le motivazioni per cui partono i cori di vaffanculo.

Ma tant'è.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti si tratta di un obbligo, non di semplice richiesta o di consiglio.
> Che sia necessario è un altro discorso, ma chiamiamo le cose col proprio nome!
> Per le fake,comincerei a valutare quelle spacciate nelle TV istituzionali da sedicenti virologi ed altri campioni della scienza ,che smentivano le proprie affermazioni di settimana in settimana nelle comparsate dall'ex imitatore umano e strapagato Fazio.
> Quantomeno darei più valore a quelle di montagnier che a quelle di un burioni qualunque.


Ma non esiste mica solo Burioni. 








						Coronavirus: non possiamo fidarci neppure di un Premio Nobel
					

Il mondo intero combatte la sua battaglia contro il nuovo Coronavirus, ma conosciamo ancora pochissimo del nostro nemico: non sappiamo neppure da dove viene.




					www.osservatoriomalattierare.it
				




Stany mi sembra che tu stia cercando chi ti da elementi di conferma per credere in ciò a cui vuoi credere.
Ma a quale scopo ti serve la tesi "_il virus l'hanno inventato loro?_" per dire che non esiste, o che esiste per vendere il vaccino, o perchè così abbiamo il colpevole. E quindi se troviamo il colpevole possiamo tornare a prima?
Di tutte le notizie girate non ufficiali l'unica che non scarto è quella che parla di 42mila morti in Cina. Però mi sembra di capire che ci si attacca, insomma loro continuano a dichiarare che girano sui 3500, anche se ora ce ne han messi circa mille in più, ma tutto si ferma lì.

Non so se ti rendi conto dei riflessi di tutto quel giro di video assurdi di fb e whatsapp. In questo momento dai miei vicini sono i 5 (almeno mi pare, la vegetazione in parte copre), probabilmente figli o non so, ad ogni modo seduti intorno ad un tavolo che bevono, a meno di un metro e senza mascherine.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire e mi trovo d'accordo, ma questo è un puntiglio tuo personale, e lo capisco .
> 
> Non sanabile peraltro.
> 
> ...



Concordo.

E la strategia è esattamente quella che descrivi.
Mentre impari, se impari, ti do amadeus.
E ti dico che ti devi mettere la mascherina e tenere il distanziamento.
Il resto te lo dirò, vediamo come va nel frattempo.
Non mi metto a condividere con te il resto.
Ti do amadeus. (che è in fondo esattamente quel che chiedi...mica siam virologi insomma, o economisti, o legali, o ....!!!)

Mi pare fra l'altro molto coerente.

Cosa non ti torna? 

Per la consapevolezza di cui parlo, negli adulti prima dell'esperienza, serve un movimento intenzionale e volontario di elaborazione delle esperienze.
Che gli adulti non sono bambini (neppure quando si comportano come tali).

L'esperienza te la fai, facendo.

Come nelle storie extra, esatto.
Ed è particolarmente evidente che chi vive le storie secondo la favola del principe o della principessa, a prescindere dalle botte che prende e riprende facendo gli stessi errori ogni volta, senza rielaborare se stesso (non la storia) a prescindere dall'esperienza si trova costantemente nello stesso identico punto.

L'esperienza da sola non serve a niente.
Sarebbe come dire che il dolore fa crescere.
Se così fosse saremmo globalmente degli illuminati.

O come dire che basta avere quatto uova, del mascarpone, i savoiardi e hai un tiramisù...


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da domattina nel granducato di Toscana sono consentite liberarmente le passeggiate a piedi e in bici nel proprio comune, e avrò sicuramente più informazioni per confermare la mia percezione sulla "consapevolezza di gregge".. Dato che vorrò passeggiare un po'
> 
> Ovviamente info nel mio ambito di visuale
> 
> ...


Avere consapevolezza della funzione sociale di un comportamento non significa "soltanto" applicarlo.
C'è chi lo fa per obbedienza, chi per non pagare, chi perché altrimenti altri potrebbero additarlo.
Questa è pratica, non consapevolezza.

Se ci fosse consapevolezza oltre la pratica di norme (imposte) si capirebbe che il principio sotteso al distanziamento è la "riduzione dei link".
Capito questo non dovrebbe essere un dpcm a definire il grado di congiunzione.

Quello che rende manifesta la mancanza di consapevolezza è, in sostanza, il lamentare una "poca chiarezza" che, una volta inteso il principio del distanziamento, dovrebbe essere declinata in modo autonomo.

Questo se si desidera essere trattati, come cittadini adulti.

Sono felice per il tuo giro in bici. Davvero. 
E sì, mi piacerebbe sapere da quali altri parametri, oltre la regola attuata formalmente e supinamente bofonchiando, si colga la consapevolezza di cui dici.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E la strategia è esattamente quella che descrivi.
> Mentre impari, se impari, ti do amadeus.
> ...


Certo che non basta l'esperienza , da sola, ho detto che serve (è indispensabile - senza quella manco se ne parla) 

Non mi torna molto, ma rispetto a quanto hai scritto non mi torna questo:

"Mentre impari, se impari, ti do amadeus.
E ti dico che ti devi mettere la mascherina e tenere il di stanziamento" 

Cosa imparano le persone in questo decreto fase 2 rispetto alla fase 1, nella strategia di chi ha governo? 

La differenza che c'è fra un vero amico e un conoscente? 

Spiegami cosa imparano le persone di nuovo


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Quello che rende manifesta la mancanza di consapevolezza è, in sostanza, il lamentare una "poca chiarezza" che, una volta inteso il principio del distanziamento dovrebbe essere declinata in modo autonomo.


Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che non basta l'esperienza , da sola, ho detto che serve (è indispensabile - senza quella manco se ne parla)
> 
> Non mi torna molto, ma rispetto a quanto hai scritto non mi torna questo:
> 
> ...


Io piuttosto mi chiederei "cosa vogliono imparare le persone? cosa stanno chiedendo di imparare?" 

Mi chiederei "cosa stanno chiedendo le persone?"

Tu l'hai capito?


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Avere consapevolezza della funzione sociale di un comportamento non significa "soltanto" applicarlo.
> C'è chi lo fa per obbedienza, chi per non pagare, chi perché altrimenti altri potrebbero additarlo.
> Questa è pratica, non consapevolezza.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

HO la sensazione che sotto sotto, generalizzando sia chiaro, ci sia la richiesta di un intervento pedagogico da parte del "governo".
Ma ho anche la sensazione che si tenda a dimenticare cosa significa un intervento pedagogico strutturato.

A partire dall'etimologia del termine.
ex- ducere. Condurre fuori dal dentro.

Per passare dalla necessarietà della partecipazione attiva e proattiva di chi quel percorso lo partecipa nel suo ruolo e nelle sue funzioni di ruolo. Con quel che comporta la consapevolezza di ruolo e funzioni. 

Che è poi il principio per cui basta andare a scuola per imparare. E se non impari, stronzi quelli che non insegnano.
(che può benissimo essere, ed è. Ma non è l'unicum di una lettura tesa al miglioramento e alla costruzione, anzi. Mi pare il percorso opposto, quello della delega).


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> HO la sensazione che sotto sotto, generalizzando sia chiaro, ci sia la richiesta di un intervento pedagogico da parte del "governo".
> Ma ho anche la sensazione che si tenda a dimenticare cosa significa un intervento pedagogico strutturato.
> ...


Già. 
E pensa che, secondo me, la scuola non è un posto in cui semplicemente imparare ma in cui imparare ad imparare ed impararsi. 

Ma che il contesto scolastico e l'apprendimento siano mal intesi (generalizzando, è vero) lo si coglie spessissimo. Penso ad esempio a tutti i racconti che di norma sento fare ai miei colleghi riguardo le esperienze scolastiche dei propri figli. 

Ogni volta penso che, scegliendo di non insegnare, ho fatto davvero la scelta giusta per me. 
La supponenza di chi saprebbe sempre far meglio unita alla pretesa sono, per me, intollerabili. 

Se la richiesta fosse quella di un intervento pedagogico non sarebbe male...ma se la richiesta è implicita o pretesa, viene meno la buona disposizione che prevede anche la consapevolezza di "non sapere". Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


Uno dei beni che più ho faticato a far mio è proprio l'autonomia, non quella economica o materiale.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Avere consapevolezza della funzione sociale di un comportamento non significa "soltanto" applicarlo.
> C'è chi lo fa per obbedienza, chi per non pagare, chi perché altrimenti altri potrebbero additarlo.
> Questa è pratica, non consapevolezza.
> 
> ...


Si lamenta la poca chiarezza perché questa di presta alla libera interpretazione delle persone e di chi poi decide di multarti.
E l’idea che la poca chiarezza sia anche un po’ voluta. Non mi prendo responsabilità, la lascio al singolo che però non sa se può o non può.
Stabilito il distanziamento cosa posso fare e cosa no per evitare di ricorrere in sanzioni?
perché probabilmente quello che farei io è quello che faresti tu (generico) sono scelte diverse
Quindi se scelgo di fare una cosa perché secondo me è fattibile e secondo te (governo) boh,forse si, forse no,dipende; capisci che poi le spese le faccio io se la mia decisione per te (governo) è quella sbagliata


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Già.
> E pensa che, secondo me, la scuola non è un posto in cui semplicemente imparare ma *in cui imparare ad imparare ed impararsi.*
> 
> Ma che il contesto scolastico e l'apprendimento siano mal intesi (generalizzando, è vero) lo si coglie spessissimo. Penso ad esempio a tutti i racconti che di norma sento fare ai miei colleghi riguardo le esperienze scolastiche dei propri figli.
> ...


La funzione della scuola, perlomeno nelle intenzioni, è esattamente il grassetto.
Tutta la menata delle competenze...se non fosse principalmente forma, pratica, sarebbe esattamente l'ulteriore ingrediente per muoversi in quella direzione svecchiando una istituzione che, nonostante le teorie, ancora tendenzialmente e generalizzando passa informazioni e non formazione.
(l'ansia dei compiti degli insegnanti - che nasce ANCHE dall'ansia di gestire famiglie che generalmente rompono i coglioni sui compiti senza neppure saper davvero cosa significhi il "compito" e quale sia la funzione (tanto che aiuta a i figli a svolgerli, o suggerisce da dietro il pc in questo periodo) - è come un passaggio di evidenziatore shocking sulla tendenza).

L'altra funzione della scuola sarebbe insegnare la relazione e la socializzazione (l'inclusione nasce per l'appunto anche su questo principio. Cittadinanza attiva e partecipata).

La cosa spiacevole riguardo alla scuola in questo periodo è che - bypassiamo per un momento come è gestita la DAD dall'alto al basso e viceversa - di nuovo è vista apertamente come luogo in cui mettere i figli per permettere ai genitori di fare.Che altro non è che la conferma di quel che era prima ma amplificato.
E spiacevole questo messaggio.
Ed è spiacevole immaginarne le conseguenze partendo dai presupposti che ben descrivi.

L'intervento pedagogico richiesto è esattamente lo stesso che vien richiesto alla scuola.
Ossia dammi quello che mi serve ma non rompermi i coglioni con le menate sull'errore, la consapevolezza, i tempi di percorso, l'asimmetria relazionale, la distinzione di competenze etc etc.

E ti spieghi benissimo.
Non può esistere intervento pedagogico che non sia fondato su una asimmetria relazionale riconosciuta dagli attori in gioco nel setting educativo.
E prima ancora non esiste intervento pedagogico fondato senza il riconoscimento e la co-costruzione del setting educativo. (che comprende dalla gestione dello spazio personale intimo fino ad arrivare allo spazio fisico in cui ci si colloca).

E non esiste intervento pedagogico che possa far emergere da dentro a fuori quel che dentro o non c'è o, più spesso, quel che andare a prender dentro richiederebbe fatica, posticipazione del rinforzo e consapevolezza del tempo e delle sue trasformazioni e degli effetti delle trasformazioni. A cui si lega la pazienza dell'apprendere, ossia la competenza di gestire la frustrazione dell'apprendimento.

EDIT: di base, la condizione necessaria ad un percorso è la richiesta di essere in quel percorso. (ossia la motivazione intrinseca...torniamo sempre alla posticipazione dei rinforzi, in un modo o nell'altro  )


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si lamenta la poca chiarezza perché questa di presta alla libera interpretazione delle persone e di chi poi decide di multarti.
> E l’idea che la poca chiarezza sia anche un po’ voluta. Non mi prendo responsabilità, la lascio al singolo che però non sa se può o non può.
> Stabilito il distanziamento cosa posso fare e cosa no per evitare di ricorrere in sanzioni?
> perché probabilmente quello che farei io è quello che faresti tu (generico) sono scelte diverse
> Quindi se scelgo di fare una cosa perché secondo me è fattibile e secondo te (governo) boh,forse si, forse no,dipende; capisci che poi le spese le faccio io se la mia decisione per te (governo) è quella sbagliata


Sì, non ho difficoltà a comprendere. 
Comprendo e valuto questa posizione.


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany mi sembra che tu stia cercando chi ti da elementi di conferma per credere in ciò a cui vuoi credere.
> Ma a quale scopo ti serve la tesi "_il virus l'hanno inventato loro?_" per dire che non esiste, o che esiste per vendere il vaccino, o perchè così abbiamo il colpevole.


Trovare il colpevole non sarebbe poco,o no?
Ciò che ne discende in ogni caso mi "serve" per regolarmi, per capire un domani  chi  debba e possa mandare affanculo .
Altrimenti ,mi accontento delle reti unificate e del Mainstream ufficiale.
Non mi servirebbe pormi domande, riempire pagine nei forum e confrontarmi con altri.
Eseguirei acriticamente, come uno al quale avessero installato un microchip sottocutaneo che avesse preso il controllo delle facoltà personali, comprese emozioni e discrezionalità .


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La funzione della scuola, perlomeno nelle intenzioni, è esattamente il grassetto.
> Tutta la menata delle competenze...se non fosse principalmente forma, pratica, sarebbe esattamente l'ulteriore ingrediente per muoversi in quella direzione svecchiando una istituzione che, nonostante le teorie, ancora tendenzialmente e generalizzando passa informazioni e non formazione.
> (l'ansia dei compiti degli insegnanti - che nasce ANCHE dall'ansia di gestire famiglie che generalmente rompono i coglioni sui compiti senza neppure saper davvero cosa significhi il "compito" e quale sia la funzione (tanto che aiuta a i figli a svolgerli, o suggerisce da dietro il pc in questo periodo) - è come un passaggio di evidenziatore shocking sulla tendenza).
> 
> ...


Io ho vissuto il periodo scolastico appieno.
I miei, alle superiori, mi hanno fatto capire che ero io responsabile di quell'aspetto.

E la posizione di pretesa di molti adulti che vedo intorno a me, la ricordo più che bene, l'ho vissuta e iniziata ad abbandonare al terzo anno di liceo.

Per questo mi sembra così strano e abbastanza noioso rilevarla negli adulti.

Quando mi sono trovata nei panni dell'educatrice, l'attività in se' mi è parsa interessante e a tratti emozionante.
Ma in tutti i casi in cui mi sono trovata in quei panni non ero chiamata come "balia" o "ripetitore di nozioni" o "erogatore di compiti".
Erano percorsi "liberi" e scelti.
Questo credo facesse la differenza con l'educazione in ambito scolastico.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto il periodo scolastico appieno.
> I miei, alle superiori, mi hanno fatto capire che ero io responsabile di quell'aspetto.
> 
> E la posizione di pretesa di molti adulti che vedo intorno a me, la ricordo più che bene, l'ho vissuta e iniziata ad abbandonare al terzo anno di liceo.
> ...



Già.

Mi ritrovo parecchio in quello che descrivi.

E anche nella percezione della noiosità.

Nella scuola è possibile quella posizione educativa. Un insegnante è in teoria prima un educatore e poi, solo poi, un insegnante.
Non si insegna niente in assenza di controllo istruzionale.

Ma richiederebbe lo scostarsi dalle prassi esistenti e consolidate e il sapersi muovere, per l'appunto in autonomia, costruendo patti educativi.
E smoversi dalla pigrizia (che si vede all'opera in tutte le istituzioni) di dare quel che viene richiesto in modo da potersi fare i cazzi propri senza troppe rotture di coglioni...costa fatica la co-costruzione di un patto educativo e di un percorso pedagogico fondato.
Oltre che di un controllo istruzionale partecipato.

Questo, è semplicemente impossibile se TUTTI gli attori non partecipano. (lo si vede bene con gli adulti che scambiano pratica per autonomia).

Uno dei gap della scuola, storicamente, è che la formazione degli insegnanti, dai più bassi ai più alti gradi non comprende la formazione pedagogica, men che meno psicopedagogica.

Probabilmente retaggio di tutto quel periodo storico in cui il discente è stato visto come "anfora da riempire" o "lavagna bianca su cui scrivere".
Dell'organizzazione disciplinare e dell'organizzazione sociale in termini patriarcali.
Oltre che della considerazione del ruolo della donna nella società (non è casuale che le figure maschili si collochino prevalentemente nei gradi secondari e in quelli primari siano a rarissima rappresentanza).
Semplificando e di molto.

Dall'alto, in questo paese, non si è mai dato chiaramente indirizzo alla scuola come ente di costruzione del futuro.
E la formazione è vista a "rovescio".
E la scuola come proseguimento della famiglia.

Purtroppo non esistono buone prassi. Esistono buone pratiche.
Gli ultimi che han parlato con cognizione di causa di buone prassi sono quelli che ai tempi della Gelmini se ne sono andati sbattendo la porta e sfanculando. Impossibilitati a qualunque tipo di lavoro sensato e collocato nel trascorrere del tempo e nella rilevazione dei bisogni.

Mentre il popolo inneggiava senza neppure rendersi conti a cosa stava inneggiando.

Quelle dinamiche sono qui, declinate in situazione. Ed emergono con forza. 
Nelle richiesta di "chiarezza" da consumare facilmente e velocemente. 

Richiesta di formazione senza riconoscimento del non sapere e quindi della PROPRIA necessità di formazione.
Scambiando in-formazione con formazione.
E quindi senza patto educativo.

Che in termini sociali diventa patto sociale .
In assenza di autonomie personali e sociali di base.
E nella convinzione che tutti possano fare tutto.

Nella scuola questo è ben evidente per esempio nel reclutamento.
In particolare nelle secondarie.
Dove ti becchi ingegneri reinventati insegnanti che se va bene si mettono ad insegnare matematica o materie tecniche se va male vanno a far sostegno (senza la minima formazione in psicologia evolutiva ed in psicologia e pedagogia speciale) facendo danni inenarrabili apparentemente sull'alunno e sulla sua famiglia, ma in realtà a cascata, anzi valanga, su tutto il sistema sociale ed economico. Sono costi di sistema i disabili. E le loro famiglie.

Io continuo a ritenere che ad ogni chiamata corrisponda una risposta.
Ed è in quel passaggio che si gioca la responsabilità individuale.

In questa situazione ben si vede il peso della responsabilità individuale e della corresponsabilità sociale.


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ripeto che a me sembrano *assai meno responsabili i cittadini*. Lo sapete che uno dei Paesi ad aver fatto meglio per contenere la pandemia è il Portogallo? Ed è vero, il governo ha dialogato con la nazione in termini molto diversi. Il messaggio è stato: "I mezzi non li abbiamo, state a casa o siamo fottuti". Il punto è che quelli sono stati a casa.
> 
> Mi ripeto: inutile prendersela col governo se non abbiamo uno Stato. L'unica alternativa è cercare di far meglio con gli strumenti democratici esistenti. Il resto sono vuote pretese (che mi confermano che di meglio, qui, non si merita). Quasi tutte quelle che hai elencato semplicemente non sono realistiche.
> 
> Aggiungo: un progetto di governo si basa sul presupposto che i mezzi di cui (sulla carta) dispone siano funzionali. Se quando si mette tutto in moto diventa evidente che non è così, il problema è dello Stato. Ve lo ricordate il primo Putin, quello che rivolgendosi ai familiari delle vittime del Kursk, ammetteva "Abbiamo le pezze al culo, negli ultimi 40 anni si sono rubati tutto. Dobbiamo ricostruire da zero."? Forse ci vorrebbe qualcuno capace di parlare alla nazione allo stesso modo.


anche la Grecia per ora ha avuto buoni risultati, mentre invece le ricchissime Olanda e Germania stanno barando sui dati dei morti per non ammettere che stanno morendo come le mosche anche lì.

a naso hai le idee un pò confuse sul diritto pubblico, perchè lo stato lo abbiamo, ma non è credibile anche a causa di un governo cui danno rewtta sempre di meno, visto che non è in grado di prendere delle decisioni chiare e soprattutto di farle rispettare.

e quando un governo non è credibile e non riesce a far rispettare le decisioni che prende (quando le prende) diventa inutile.

le cose che io descrivo sono più che realistiche, ad avere qualcuno che sia in grado di prendere delle decisioni.

su Putin, ovvio che avere uno statista farebbe la differenza ed è ovvio che in situazioni come questa, un autocrate è più efficiente di un governo democratico, perchè può decidere tempestivamente.  d'altronde il concetto di Dictator, che è diverso dal tiranno, lo si è inventato qualche millennio fa da queste parti.



stany ha detto:


> Tassa Patrimoniale al 14% su tutto?
> 
> 
> Tassa Patrimoniale al 14% su tutto? I tedeschi “suggeriscono” questo provvedimento al Governo Italiano. Conte cosa farà? Il Cittadino come può difendersi?
> ...


che il sogno segreto dei tedeschi sia questo, mica è un mistero.  intanto sganciassero (e con gli interessi) i soldi dei risarcimenti di guerra che non hanno mai pagato


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Avere consapevolezza della funzione sociale di un comportamento non significa "soltanto" applicarlo.
> C'è chi lo fa per obbedienza, chi per non pagare, chi perché altrimenti altri potrebbero additarlo.
> Questa è pratica, non consapevolezza.
> 
> ...


La replica è un po' complessa, perchè sono molti.. troppi.. gli aspetti toccati.

In linea generale, come scrivevo stamani, quella consapevolezza che richiami, passa necessariamente da uno spazio "pratico" o di supina e obbediente (o bofonchiante) accettazione, secondo me

Specie in questo specifico contesto, dove alla fine siamo un po' tutti "bambini" al primo giorno di scuola (oggi quasi 50esimo), se così si vuol dire, rispetto a una problematica che immagino 5 mesi fa non fosse in cima alla lista dei nostri personali interessi, come comunità .

Poi c'è chi, nella pratica, entra presto nello spazio consapevole e chi no, questo sempre. 
ma ai fini del "risultato strategico" questo è abbastanza indifferente, per chi ha governo, rispetto l'obiettivo

Questo ovviamente per la mia esperienza

Pensare che TUTTI acquiaiscano piena consapevolezza nel contesto specifico, nel tempo di qualche giorno, secondo me è una aspettativa a dir poco ambiziosa. 

E vorrebbe anche dire secondo me che nel "mondo precedente" si viveva un po' sospesi, in attesa dell'evento che desse corpo a nostri fantasmi personali, rispetto ai quali ci si trova immediatamente preparati quando (finalmente) in qualche modo prendono corpo. 

Fosse il covid o lo scioglimento del polo sud, o la più nera delle crisi finanziarie, poco cambia

Mio suocero ad esempio, per dirne una, prima della pandemia stava uno straccio da anni, e ora con la pandemia è bello arzillo e consapevole, attivo positivo e propositivo. 

Buffo, ma nemmeno troppo

Io quindi, mi riferivo alla consapevolezza più legata alla pratica corretta e rispettosa, e che cmq ti dico, mi sembra spesso assunta anche con serenità e fiducia

Chi bofonchia, in fila a far la spesa, nel paio di volte che ho visto io, resta isolato e si cheta, non trovando amici di gomito. 

E ci si saluta tra sconosciuti, come in montagna, e talvolta si conversa come buoni amici (non veri   ma buoni si) quei due minuti

Un modo nuovo di socializzare se vuoi

Sono anche conscio che la realtà mia non è l'universo mondo, ma come qui, anche altrove c'è 

Questo sono i segnali di quella consapevolezza (magari non così corposamente sostenuta in profondità) di cui parlavo. 

Se si fa con quel che si ha, secondo me questa ad oggi è più che sufficiente.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io piuttosto mi chiederei "cosa vogliono imparare le persone? cosa stanno chiedendo di imparare?"
> 
> Mi chiederei "cosa stanno chiedendo le persone?"
> 
> Tu l'hai capito?


Difficile dire cosa ciascun individuo nel suo piccolo chieda, figuriamoci una comunità, e in questa situazione. 

No, non lho capito, diciamo che non sono interessato a dedicarmi a capire

Potremmo aprire un 3d con cio che ciascuno chiede, la situazione personale familiare economica logistica sicuramente porteranno giuste istanze e molto diverse

Io posso dire cosa chiedo io, e limitatamente all'aspetto del chi è deputato a "governo e guida"

 e cioè chiedo conto di una strategia di governo e guida. (magari balorda, ma una strategia) 

E ritorno alla mia domanda, perché io la strategia del governo, adesso, con questo decreto fase 2, non la capisco

Tu che invece dici di averla colta perfettamente e sintetizzata con
"Mentre impari, se impari, ti do amadeus.
E ti dico che ti devi mettere la mascherina e tenere il distanziamento."

Ti chiedevo (passato Amadeus mascherina e distanziamento) :
Con questo decreto fase 2 cosa dovremmo imparare?
A distinguere un amico vero da uno fasullo?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, intendo lo stato.
> 
> Ma non lo intendo come una decisione presa a tavolino. E non intendo per stato l'esecutivo e stop.
> Una roba tipo "uh, adesso chi lasciamo morire?" detto fra gente che si frega le mani in attesa.
> ...


Concordo con te sulla prima parte, e ti dirò che mi sembra anche una farsa tutto il parlare (ora) di stipendi di medici e dei vari ausili necessari perchè possano svolgere il loro lavoro. Un po' come quando dopo un terremoto si parla delle costruzioni.
Delle scuole sono poco informata, non avendo neppure figli, ma avevi postato tu un link delle visioni futuristiche sul "nuovo mondo" di uno dei membri della task force di Conte, non so come si possa passare dal "passato" al "nuovo mondo".
La strategia mi pare sempre quella di partenza "non ci capiamo un cazzo, qualcosa bisogna fare, tentiamo così", ma è troppo basata sul non calcolo di replica alcuna. Non son riusciti neppure ad immaginare che i fidanzati si sarebbero chiesti se entravano nei congiunti o meno.
Quello che scrivi è chiaro a te, perchè purtroppo tanti negozianti hanno capito che gli tocca perdere un altro mese. Non hanno capito che tra un mese si potrebbero sentire dire "spiace, ma meglio aspettare un altro ancora", ma non lo escludono (nel frattempo però questi devono pagare affitti di locali, e ho sentito qualcuno suggerire di chiedere agli affittuari di non farsi pagare, questi se hanno spese per lo stabile dovrebbero quindi a sua volta chiedere il lavoro svolto gratis, insomma volendo potrebbe diventare una catena infinita). E mi dico, ci vuole tanto a capire, a cambiare tipo di comunicazione? Partendo da _mancanza di informazioni precise dovuta alla non conoscenza_?
(Ci sono anche realtà connesse, tipo associazioni per persone down che insegnano loro a fare i camerieri, magari in una mensa, dandogli la possibilità di avere un guadagno).
Ipazia non puoi non fare partire gli estetisti, e fare partire i medici estetisti dove andare per farsi le labbra a canotto, o qualche laser antirughe. Sa di presa per il culo dai.. Se chiedi buonsenso cerca di darlo.
Intendiamoci non sono per "riapriamo tutto che tanto il virus non esiste", ma quello che sta accadendo era prevedibile, e anche non volendo fare lunghe previsioni si poteva parare il colpo (comunicativo almeno) da almeno metà marzo, e sto larga. Ricordiamoci che dopo 3 giorni, ancora in piena fase "ma che cazzo è sta roba? c'è un virus?" [non sto parlando di te, già si scriveva qui nel forum e ci siamo letti], già c'erano i flash mob come stessimo a giocarci i campionati mondiali di calcio. 3 giorni non si è resistiti a stare un attimo cheti. Già quello era un alert bello grosso. E non dirmi che da marzo si pensava veramente di riaprire tutto a maggio, o che c'era un margine di possibilità che il virus sarebbe scomparso.
Quale motivazioni tu vedi nei cori di vaffanculo? Dietro a me pare ci sia la paura, che di per se mi sembra anche lecita.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Anche io, come Ipazia, mi riferivo al punto di vista dello Stato. In tutti i capitoli salienti della storia italiana le disgrazie si sono affrontate (anche) sacrificando gli uni a vantaggio o monito per gli altri. Penso alle "fucilazioni disciplinari" dei soldati italiani durante la Grande Guerra*, ad esempio, secondo alcuni storici perpetrate in proporzione inaudita rispetto a quanto avveniva negli altri eserciti europei.
> 
> Il punto è che non c'è nemmeno da stupirsi, è la storia della civiltà ad essere intrisa di questo principio. Il "Noi vs Loro" è una costante che non mi aspetto di veder mutare nel comportamento umano.
> 
> *Scenario vagamente simile a quello che accade oggi: esercito piuttosto impreparato dal punto di vista tecnico e soprattutto psicologico -> Comando che pretendeva risultati ad ogni costo -> diffusa indisciplina e atteggiamenti di boicottaggio tra le truppe maggiormente sotto pressione -> fucilazioni "di ammonimento".


Però non capisco dove vogliate arrivare... da una parte popolo bambino, dall'altra si sa che va così, che ci vuoi fare i più deboli salteranno e simili. E questi però non devono scassare le palle e stare zitti a casa, pure se facendo due conti tra tre mesi non avranno di che vivere e pagare affitto, bollette, ect?


----------



## ologramma (1 Maggio 2020)

mi sono fatto una passeggiata nelle web cam sia di roma , Milano e verona come venezia ,be devo dire che Venezia e Verona si nota molta più gente in giro  adesso cioè intendo ora , a roma nessuno e non abbiamo i dati del Nord.
Ripeto , sono monotono , la colpa la do al baffetto famoso che fece approvare l'articolo 5 della costituzione così le regioni possono dirigere come vogliono la sanità e quindi ci troviamo eccellenze come Lombardia poi smentite dai fatti odierni, e i debiti del Lazio gestione catastrofica di destra e sinistra.
Sono paragonate alla aziende e il potere politico invece di guardare le competenze vede solo l'appartenenza all'aria politica .
Comunque leggere tutti i giornali siamo messi male , non intendo il virus che sembra migliorare piano piano, ma l'affaracci che si fanno per il dio denaro  siamo poveretti ci sono sempre più indagati e altri ne usciranno dopo, a noi ci lasciano con i nostri dubbi ma non vogliamo cambiare  analizzando chi fa bene e chi si comporta da paraculo, quindi se votiamo i soliti volponi ci teniamo questa classe politica che non capisce un cazzo di niente anzi crede di capire , se vi fate un giretto per l'europa ,ahimè ora non si può , vedete come ci hanno surclassato nei comportamenti  noi suiamo arruffoni e speriamo sempre di farla franca .
Ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire , però non ci roviniamo il 1 maggio festa dei lavoratori e di quei paraculi dei sindacati , il mio amico scomparso uGo la Malfa disse , se ricordo bene, le battaglie che facevano alcune giuste ma altre no , saranno la rovina dell'Italia , forse inizieranno a lavorare per i lavoratori e non per i loro tornaconti, stipendi , riunioni, e mai al lavoro .
Sfogo che forse non centra niente , ma il pensiero va alla sanità che messa sotto pressione : speremo bene


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Trovare il colpevole non sarebbe poco,o no?
> Ciò che ne discende in ogni caso mi "serve" per regolarmi, per capire un domani  chi  debba e possa mandare affanculo .
> Altrimenti ,mi accontento delle reti unificate e del Mainstream ufficiale.
> Non mi servirebbe pormi domande, riempire pagine nei forum e confrontarmi con altri.
> Eseguirei acriticamente, come uno al quale avessero installato un microchip sottocutaneo che avesse preso il controllo delle facoltà personali, comprese emozioni e discrezionalità .


L'uso del termine mainstream è mainstream. Ma ti rendi conto che non c'è nessun colpevole? Ovvero non esiste un capro espiatorio verso cui potersi sfogare per ciò che si ritiene ingiusto.
La situazione attuale è conseguenza di _tanto di lasciato andare_ indietro nel tempo. Se salterà fuori qualcosa, di chiaro, sarà più in là nel tempo, parecchio più in là.
Questo è appena arrivato, ti piacerà: https://gazzettadelapocalipsis.word...PPO27zMLOb_oYxc3AhYIjBWzYnZTJxaX5-1HVvWDUW3QQ
Non sono arrivata alla fine. O robe tipo questo: 



 (manco guardato, però nella didascalia ti vendono un libro  )
Personalmente preferisco leggermi un link come questo https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01286-9 (l'ha messo @ipazia) che mal che vada forse imparo una robina in più.
Mi dispiace ma io trovo allucinante che nel momento di paura (ripeto quanto scritto sopra, lecita) si tenti di creare una scappatoia ad essa con notizie di questo tenore.
Che poi ci sia chi ci marcia sopra, da quello che tenta di vendere il libro, che sia Burioni al vattelapesca di YouTube o Facebook, a chi ha mandato a casa i mafiosi, ad altri ancora, purtroppo è storia di sempre.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sono fatto una passeggiata nelle web cam sia di roma , Milano e verona come venezia ,be devo dire che Venezia e Verona si nota molta più gente in giro  adesso cioè intendo ora , a roma nessuno e non abbiamo i dati del Nord.


In Veneto dal 28 aprile si può uscire per attività motoria (passeggiate, bici) entro il proprio comune, sempre con uso di mascherina, senza fare assembramenti, forse per questo ci hai visto più persone.


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che non c'è nessun colpevole? Ovvero non esiste un capro espiatorio verso cui potersi sfogare per ciò che si ritiene ingiusto.


Anche fossero quelli che si mangiavano i pipistrelli,o più verosimilmente chi ha rimaneggiato il virus e, volontariamente o meno ,a causa di un errore ,l'avesse diffuso, ebbene, sarebbero responsabili ,per l'origine del danno causato. È come dire che Fukushima o Chernobyl non dipendessero direttamente dalla responsabilità statale dei relativi siti nucleari. 
Il capro espiatorio nell'accezione del termine riconduce all'identificazione del soggetto responsabile,vero o presunto, ma più spesso solo presunto senza che esso ne sia veramente coinvolto al massimo livello; e ciò si verifica quando si deve dare in pasto all'opinione pubblica un "colpevole" , verosimile, plausibile....
Perché un colpevole, o meglio un responsabile c'è sempre ,in qualsiasi azione umana ; l'alternativa è accontentarsi  dei  Capri espiatori ,anche dovessero essere dei pipistrelli....


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche fossero quelli che si mangiavano i pipistrelli,o più verosimilmente chi ha rimaneggiato il virus e, volontariamente o meno ,a causa di un errore ,l'avesse diffuso, ebbene, sarebbero responsabili ,per l'origine del danno causato. È come dire che Fukushima o Chernobyl non dipendessero direttamente dalla responsabilità statale dei relativi siti nucleari.
> Il capro espiatorio nell'accezione del termine riconduce all'identificazione del soggetto responsabile,vero o presunto, ma più spesso solo presunto senza che esso ne sia veramente coinvolto al massimo livello; e ciò si verifica quando si deve dare in pasto all'opinione pubblica un "colpevole" , verosimile, plausibile....
> Perché un colpevole, o meglio un responsabile c'è sempre ,in qualsiasi azione umana ; l'alternativa è accontentarsi  dei  Capri espiatori ,anche dovessero essere dei pipistrelli....


Se ti può interessare il WWF ha lanciato questa petizione: https://sostieni.wwf.it/illegal-trade.html
Al momento pare sia vigente una sospensione temporanea del commercio: https://www.lifegate.it/persone/stile-di-vita/coronavirus-la-cina-vieta-consumo-animali-selvatici
Lo stato del Missuri ci ha provato a far causa alla Cina, ma senza esiti.

Non capisco perchè non trovi verosimile che la natura sia la causa del virus (con la malagestione dell'uomo), ma che pensi che per diventare così letale e non venire circoscritto debba esserci lo zampino dell'uomo.
Questo è un articolo del 2017:








						Le malattie nascoste nel ghiaccio: virus pericolosi che riprendono vita
					

Si tratta di batteri sopravvissuti nel permafrost per secoli che si sono già risvegliati (o potrebbero) a causa del riscaldamento globale: come il vaiolo o l’antrace




					www.corriere.it
				



Questo è un articolo del 2013:








						La nuova scienza per prevedere le epidemie
					

Qualsiasi attività, anche la più banale, in teoria, può essere all’origine di inedite emergenze sanitarie



					www.corriere.it
				




Ce ne sono anche di più recenti, però non vorrei sembrino costruiti "su misura". Vedi sotto un altro aspetto potrei dirti che sarebbe più facile risolverla dicendo che l'ha inventato l'uomo, o modificato l'uomo, così scovato il colpevole gli altri tutti a posto. Parlare di virus legati ai cambiamenti climatici e alla deforestazione, già rende ben più ampio il collocamento del colpevole, anche se negli articoli scientifici si parla di cause eventualmente, di responsabilità, mentre in quelli complottistici si parla di colpe.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Difficile dire cosa ciascun individuo nel suo piccolo chieda, figuriamoci una comunità, e in questa situazione.
> 
> No, non lho capito, diciamo che non sono interessato a dedicarmi a capire
> 
> ...


Eppure, proprio quella che non sei interessato a capire è la domanda chiave in una situazione in cui se non si sapranno creare nuove reti sociali si affonderà. 
(e pensa, è proprio uno dei maggiori problemi di quella cosa che vien chiamata politica la mancanza di capacità di rilevare i bisogni delle comunità e muoversi di conseguenza in una prospettiva a lungo raggio....dal grande al piccolo...e dal piccolo al grande).

Capisco il chiedere conto.
Non mi è chiaro concretamente e realisticamente a cosa sia funzionale. Dove e quale sia il risultato che ti prefiggi decidendo di usare la tua energia per chiedere conto.

Quali sono i vantaggi?

In quel chiedere conto c'è anche la richiesta del dirti cosa fare nel tuo specifico?

Quanto all'imparare.
Se si parla di bambini, sono gli adulti che decidono cosa insegnare.
Se si parla di adulti, si decide cosa è formativo per sè e ci si attiva.



Se devo essere molto schietta, L'unica cosa di cui avendo tempo e voglia chiederei conto a questo e ai passati governi è la politica di destrutturazione del sistema paese - ad ogni livello - capillare messa in atto.

Che ha portato alle risposte a questa situazione e all'impossibilità di muoversi avendo spazio di manovra.
Alla strategia del "proviamo e vediamo (come va)". (spiegata ad un popolo che ha accettato di essere educato alla comunicazione per immagini perchè se son più di 10 righe mi rovino gli occhi).
Raccogliendo dati mano a mano. Sulla pelle di chi si manda avanti.

Ma, se devo essere molto sincera, credo che sarebbe uno spreco di tempo e di energia che preferisco impiegare per osservare, raccogliere dati da fonti affidabili (amadeus e la comunicazione per immagini anche no), studiare, sistematizzare e progettare. Piani A, B, C.

Dubito fortemente che la fase 2 sarà breve. Ed è quanto è stato dichiarato (coi fiocchetti, vero...ma d'altro canto...)
Dubito fortemente che ci saranno le risorse per portarla avanti per il tempo che servirebbe. Ed è stato dichiarato (se vado a chieder alle banche di fare atti d'amore o ho trovato roba buona buona, oppure è l'ennesimo fiocchetto per dire "siamo economicamente con la testa sotto la merda).
Dubito fortemente che ci saranno le risorse per sostenere l'impatto del non riuscire a sostenere. Ed è dichiarato. (è solo rimandata la discussione riguardo lo scudo penale a politici e amministratori ai piani alti).
E dubito fortemente che a questo giro mamma e papà potranno farci qualcosa. La coperta non è più semplicemente troppo corta, la coperta è lisa. E si sta strappando.
(l'europa ci ha detto che ci vuole taaanto bene, ma sai....sono di quella scuola per cui se uno mi sta coi piedi in testa mentre io sono atterrato e intanto mi dice che mi vuole taaanto bene...non ci credo mica eh. - sarà che non ho molte difficoltà con gli amici?)

E tutto questo non nasce con il virus.
E' anni che è così e si tirava a campare fra un aperitivo e l'uscita al ristorante.
E' anni che si preferisci tapparsi occhi, naso, bocca e orecchie in virtù del proprio orticello.
Era sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Questo è il risultato.

Tu saresti in grado di trovare una strategia per portare tutti a casa? 
Lavorando coi dati di realtà. (compresa la necessità di un popolo di avere amadeus che gli spiega come cazzo lavarsi le mani...e ancora un po' come pisciare o come dar da bere alle piante).
E non coi dovrebbe essere che. Io farei che. Io chiedo che. Io desidero che.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Parlando con alcuni giovani.
> Io tanto non morirò è evidente dalle statistiche.
> Appena posso vado a fare aperitivo, birra.....
> Non andrò a trovare i nonni così non ci sono rischi per loro.
> ...


Ti stupisci dopo anni di propaganda “i vecchi ci hanno rubato il futuro “?


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non trovi verosimile che la natura sia la causa del virus (con la malagestione dell'uomo), ma che pensi che per diventare così letale e non venire circoscritto debba esserci lo zampino dell'uomo.


Nel caso specifico di questo virus dovendo dare un parere,per quel che mi serve, mi affido al buon senso ed alle notizie che ritengo più attendibili . E montagnier lo ritengo più attendibile dei vari virologi ed epidemiologi  che coi loro pareri contraddittori hanno creato un clima di incertezza peggiore che se avessero detto fin da subito : "non abbiamo conoscenze sufficienti" ; invece il sabato ci raccontavano che non sarebbe arrivato il virus, per poi smentirsi quello successivo...


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Concordo con te sulla prima parte, e ti dirò che mi sembra anche una farsa tutto il parlare (ora) di stipendi di medici e dei vari ausili necessari perchè possano svolgere il loro lavoro. Un po' come quando dopo un terremoto si parla delle costruzioni.
> Delle scuole sono poco informata, non avendo neppure figli, ma avevi postato tu un link delle visioni futuristiche sul "nuovo mondo" di uno dei membri della task force di Conte, non so come si possa passare dal "passato" al "nuovo mondo".
> La strategia mi pare sempre quella di partenza "non ci capiamo un cazzo, qualcosa bisogna fare, tentiamo così", ma è troppo basata sul non calcolo di replica alcuna. Non son riusciti neppure ad immaginare che i fidanzati si sarebbero chiesti se entravano nei congiunti o meno.
> Quello che scrivi è chiaro a te, perchè purtroppo tanti negozianti hanno capito che gli tocca perdere un altro mese. Non hanno capito che tra un mese si potrebbero sentire dire "spiace, ma meglio aspettare un altro ancora", ma non lo escludono (nel frattempo però questi devono pagare affitti di locali, e ho sentito qualcuno suggerire di chiedere agli affittuari di non farsi pagare, questi se hanno spese per lo stabile dovrebbero quindi a sua volta chiedere il lavoro svolto gratis, insomma volendo potrebbe diventare una catena infinita). E mi dico, ci vuole tanto a capire, a cambiare tipo di comunicazione? Partendo da _mancanza di informazioni precise dovuta alla non conoscenza_?
> ...


Inizio dalla cosa dei congiunti che mi pare colpisca...è un bel termine congiunto. Il cui significato è parecchio chiaro se si parte dall'etimologia.
Vien dal verbo congiungere. Messo accanto o insieme.

E' definito. Ma è anche abbastanza ampio da dar spazio di manovra, rilevare gli umori e aprire un pochetto la borsa.
Io sono piuttosto convinta che si aspettassero tutte le domande e avessero già anche pronte le risposte.

A me stupisce piuttosto che la gente pensi "allora...adesso ho il mio congiunto da andare a trovare. Non so se sono positivo e asintomatico. Ma vado di corsa." E baci e abbracci.
Mi stupisce sempre questo modo dell'amore...dove a vincere non è il bene dell'altro ma le proprie necessità. Ma tant'è. (sull'amore ognuno si fa la sua declinazione e si cucca le sue conseguenze...solo che stavolta l'impatto ce lo cuccheremo tutti).

Giusto stasera ero a cena con mia sorella e compagno. Videocena 
Ne abbiam chiacchierato. Sembra ad entrambe scontato che non andremo martedì sera a cena insieme.
Dal vivo. E neanche fra un mese probabilmente. Vedremo, per l'appunto 
Il suo compagno è esposto. Il mio anche.
Siamo quindi esposte entrambe. Ergo sarebbe idiota incontrarci dal vivo moltiplicando il rischio.

Altrettanto sicuramente continueremo a salutare i nostri genitori da almeno cinque metri di distanza.
E neanche sotto tortura li faremo entrare nelle nostre case o noi entreremo nella loro.
La lontananza è vicinanza, quando si sta lontani per proteggersi. A me pare evidente e scontato.
E siamo tutti adulti e in grado di elaborare un pensiero di media complessità come questo.

Andrò probabilmente io da sola dalla mia Decana. E non salirò in casa, non l'abbraccerò. Sceglierò una giornata di sole e starò in giardino e lei starà sul terrazzo.
Le voglio bene.
Quindi non mi sfiora neppure il pensiero di metterla in un qualunque modo in pericolo.

Quanto durerà?
Non lo so. Io penso piuttosto a lungo.
Questo è. Inventeremo nuovi modi dell'abbracciarsi.

Ora come non mai rispetto agli ultimi anni, la promiscuità è un rischio.
E credo che stia all'intelligenza della gente valutare se e come e quanto correrlo.
In responsabilità.

Limitare più di così, viste le risposte passive alle limitazioni messe fino ad ora, significherebbe accelerare gli sbrocchi (che ci saranno comunque).
E io penso che lo si sappia.

LA strategia...non penso che abbiano molte opzioni di scelta.
Concrete e immediatamente praticabili.
In Europa non è che rivestiamo un ruolo che permette di andare a battere i pugni. Siamo l'ultima ruota del carro.
Poi possiamo metterci qui e elencare i motivi per cui loro sono degli stronzi. Ma ultima ruota del carro con un minimo potere contrattuale rimaniamo.
I conti interni sono alla sfacelo.
E non è che dicendoci che non dovrebbe essere così, magicamente si rimpinguano.
Etc etc su tutto il resto.

LA scuola...sarà tutta da ridere.
A partire da come la si sta apertamente considerando.
Baby parking.
E in questa considerazione c'è il passato che ha fottuto questo paese con una formazione miope che ha avuto fra le ultime genialate il riformare gli istituti professionali togliendo quel poco di storia geografia ed italiano che almeno avrebbe permesso di leggere un contratto comprendendolo.
Pensare di rilanciare un paese considerando la scuola come erogatrice di baby sitting e compiti...vabbè.
E questa considerazione non è semplicemente politica. E generale.

A naso, pensando alla differenza fra medici estetisti e estetisti penso innanzitutto a garanzie (legali) di ordine. E quindi alle ipotesi di rivalse legali di sorta. MA non sono ferrata sulla distinzione fra i due.

Sono quelle distinzioni all'italiana, in cui per farci star dentro tutti si allargano le maglie mescolando capre e cavoli e sperando che le capre non si mangino i cavoli.

Un po' come quella cosa, di appena prima della pandemia, che prevedeva l'inserimento nell'ordine dei fisioterapisti (che hanno un percorso riconosciuto in termini sanitari e legali e una collocazione nell'ordine oltre che una posizione all'interno del sistema sanitario) di anche i massoterapeuti (che non hanno formazione regolamentata e in cui si mescolano massaggiatori dell'ultima ora).

A naso, direi che la distinzione sia in questo ordine di idee.
Non ne sono certa. Dovrei mettermi a studiare la legislazione che regolamenta queste professioni a livello sanitario e a livello di garanzie di sicurezza sul lavoro.

Non è una presa per il culo adesso.
Era una presa per il culo prima il non aver fatto chiarezza sulle competenze e sulla posizione di medici estetisti e estetisti.

Non pensi?

Solo che prima passava in sordina. E si tirava dritto.
Ora si paga pegno.

Intendiamoci. Io non sto difendendo o sponsorizzando nessuno.
Sto solo calando la lettura dell'ora non semplicemente nel qui e ora, ma anche nel "prima" che a questo "qui e ora" da inevitabilmente forma.
Senza via di scampo.
E non penso che ci sia più di tanto spazio.
Forse ci potrebbe essere una comunicazione più netta. "tipo: signori, siamo con le pezze al culo, non vi avevamo ben spiegato quanto...beh. Quel quanto non ci permette di fare quel che voi vorreste potessimo fare. Ossia aiutare tutti a pioggia. E neanche qualcuno a goccia, a dirvela proprio tutta."

Ma a quel punto, vista l'anda....penso che esploderebbe il delirio.
E torniamo alla strategia della rana nella pentola.
Siamo arrivati al lockdown come rane nella pentola.

La domanda adesso è se arriveremo come rane nella pentola anche all'impoverimento inevitabile che sarà.
E di strade alternative ne vedo due.
Delirio.
Oppure collaborazione dal basso e attivazione in connessione. (che significa studio, formazione, innovazione, riprogettazione).

Non vedo solo paura.
Vedo miopia @Marjanna.
Incapacità di rileggere la nostra storia recente, tirarsi su le maniche e fare i conti con quel che è. Per quel che si può.
Che in ogni caso indietro nel tempo non si torna. Si può solo andare avanti.
E la richiesta che vedo è...torniamo indietro perfavore. O vaffanculo. MA torniamo indietro e dimmi che andrà tutto bene.
FALLA andare bene. Delega.
O in alternativa, facciamo finta che quel che è stato fino all'altro ieri non esiste più e risvegliamoci in un paese con un sistema economico strutturato e forte, un sistema sanitario ben funzionante e distribuito, una scuola attiva e innovata. 

Vedo, generalizzando ovviamente, incapacità di assumere la situazione partecipandola e calandola nella storia e non solo nell'urgenza del momento. Urgenza dettata dalla paura. 

Mi rincuora sperimentare da vicino le piccole attivazioni di chi, silenziosamente, sta già lavorando.

Lieta, come al solito, di essere disconfermata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La funzione della scuola, perlomeno nelle intenzioni, è esattamente il grassetto.
> Tutta la menata delle competenze...se non fosse principalmente forma, pratica, sarebbe esattamente l'ulteriore ingrediente per muoversi in quella direzione svecchiando una istituzione che, nonostante le teorie, ancora tendenzialmente e generalizzando passa informazioni e non formazione.
> (l'ansia dei compiti degli insegnanti - che nasce ANCHE dall'ansia di gestire famiglie che generalmente rompono i coglioni sui compiti senza neppure saper davvero cosa significhi il "compito" e quale sia la funzione (tanto che aiuta a i figli a svolgerli, o suggerisce da dietro il pc in questo periodo) - è come un passaggio di evidenziatore shocking sulla tendenza).
> 
> ...


Un po’ tecnico.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ tecnico.


Eh...lo so. Hai ragione.

Ho cercato di non entrarci troppo dentro.
Ma almeno un po' era inevitabile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...lo so. Hai ragione.
> 
> *Ho cercato di non entrarci tropo dentro.*
> Ma almeno un po' era inevitabile.


Per fortuna!

Non capirebbero tanti insegnanti


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna!
> 
> *Non capirebbero tanti insegnanti*


Ho corretto la doppia mancante, "tropo" 

E hai ragione anche su questo     

Tristemente, però. 
Diciamocelo.
Siamo appena dopo l'abc. Ma di un pelo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Inizio dalla cosa dei congiunti che mi pare colpisca...è un bel termine congiunto. Il cui significato è parecchio chiaro se si parte dall'etimologia.
> Vien dal verbo congiungere. Messo accanto o insieme.
> 
> E' definito. Ma è anche abbastanza ampio da dar spazio di manovra, rilevare gli umori e aprire un pochetto la borsa.
> ...


io vedo la richiesta di andare avanti. Indietro non si torna ma non continuiamo a negarci le cose importanti della vita. E diamo la possibilità di lavorare a chi un lavoro al momento ce lo potrebbe avere ancora 
Poi ognuno di noi ritiene importanti cose diverse e forse, anzi sicuramente, questo è un problema


----------



## isabel (1 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Mi ritrovo parecchio in quello che descrivi.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto. 
In linea teorica si richiede di "appiccicarsi" qualche teoria dell'apprendimento.
Teorie dell'apprendimento che dai più sono ritenute fuffa. Purtroppo.
Un ingegnere che insegna matematica è il male minore, concordo.
Ma resta un peccato, e grosso.
Perché l'approccio ingegneristico alla matematica è spessissimo poco interessante (usando un eufemismo, eh).


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> io vedo la richiesta di andare avanti. Indietro non si torna ma non continuiamo a negarci le cose importanti della vita. E diamo la possibilità di lavorare a chi un lavoro al momento ce lo potrebbe avere ancora
> Poi ognuno di noi ritiene importanti cose diverse e forse, anzi sicuramente, questo è un problema


E' il come.
Su cui sto discutendo.

Io ho la sensazione che si stia proprio, per quel che si può e parandosi il culo come è d'uso da decenni, cercando di tutelare proprio chi quel lavoro ce l'ha. 
E non per bontà.
Ma perchè se questo non avvenisse sarebbe veramente guerra civile.
E probabilmente prima di arrivarci passeremmo per le bande di strada.

La questione che sto tentando di sottolineare è che il margine di errore, vista la nostra provenienza, è minimo.

Eravamo già prima messi male.
Ora siamo al limite.

Non c'è spazio di manovra.

Questa consapevolezza io non rintraccio nelle richieste.
Ed è il motivo per cui non vedo la richiesta di andare avanti ma di tornare indietro.

SE non so da dove vengo, le condizioni REALI (non quel che dovrebbe essere se questo e quello) non sto chiedendo di andare avanti.
Sto chiedendo di tornare indietro, modificare le condizioni e da lì partire.

Posso chiedere di andare avanti se ho consapevolezza di dove sono.
Non se continuo a pensare a dove dovrei essere se.

Che è come dire "l'europa ci dovrebbe questo e quello".
Ok. Posso anche esser d'accordo. MA non conta un cazzo, se non come chiacchiera da bar.

Perchè la realtà dei fatti è che in europa non abbiamo potere contrattuale di sorta. Concretamente.

DA me si dice che coi se e coi ma non si fa minestra.
Si intende questo eh.

Non ce la faccio la minestra con le patate che avrei avuto se le avessi piantate a tempo e se avessi coltivato la terra tenendole pulite da erbacce e insetti.
Non posso farla la minestra con le patate che non ho, ma dovrei avere se avessi fatto quel che non è stato fatto.

Se però guardo in dispensa e trovo le cipolle, ecco. Una zuppa la posso fare.

Andare avanti è guardare in dispensa.
E fare con quel che si ha per davvero.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La replica è un po' complessa, perchè sono molti.. troppi.. gli aspetti toccati.
> 
> In linea generale, come scrivevo stamani, quella consapevolezza che richiami, passa necessariamente da uno spazio "pratico" o di supina e obbediente (o bofonchiante) accettazione, secondo me
> 
> ...


Stante il grassetto che scrivi tu stesso. E' corretto che ci si tratti da bambini, appunto. 
C'è chi come tuo suocero è in attesa del "crash" e chi, semplicemente, prende in carico se stesso; prestando attenzione a quanto di rilevante gli capita intorno.

Ognuno fa con quel che ha. Sempre. 

Comunque, staremo a vedere come andrà.
Io spero di assistere ad una presa di coscienza non basata sul divieto e sul timore di "pagare una multa".
Che ai miei occhi è un'argomentazione "vuota". Non è una motivazione, per me, motivante. Non so se si capisce.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti stupisci dopo anni di propaganda “i vecchi ci hanno rubato il futuro “?


Non stiamo parlando di sconosciuti. Ma dei propri nonni.
Persone vicine, che ti hanno accudito.
La propaganda non c'entra niente.
Sono giovani che antepongo il divertimento ai valori, agli affetti.
In una situazione grave non riconoscono l'importante


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' il come.
> Su cui sto discutendo.
> 
> Io ho la sensazione che si stia proprio, per quel che si può e parandosi il culo come è d'uso da decenni, cercando di tutelare proprio chi quel lavoro ce l'ha.
> ...


Io la tutela non la vedo 
Vedo gente disperata che ha un’attività chiusa e non ha aiuti
Vedo attività che per come sto vivendo io (che sicuramente non è come la vivi tu o come la vive la mia vicina di casa, il tutto generico) questa situazione potrebbero aprire non sicuramente come prima di questa pandemia ma potrebbe almeno provare ad andare avanti.
Per quel che riguarda la vita personale di ognuno di noi Trovk una presa per il culo la cosa dei congiunti. Perché può non fregarmene nulla dei congiunti ma aver voglia di stare con una persona che non considero mia congiunta. E se il problema è il virus non cambia nulla se vedo un’amica o mia madre 
Trovo e lo ripeto un decidere senza decidere. Lasciare su questo aspetto la libera interpretazione
Qui siamo 4 gatti e ognuno lo interpreta in modo diverso e si comporta in modo diverso.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.
> In linea teorica si richiede di "appiccicarsi" qualche teoria dell'apprendimento.
> Teorie dell'apprendimento che dai più sono ritenute fuffa. Purtroppo.
> Un ingegnere che insegna matematica è il male minore, concordo.
> ...


Già.
Non solo fuffa. 
Ma anche inutili. Devo insegnare io. Mica fare altro. 
Questo in basso. 
La scuola deve produrre spazi per produrre.  
Questo in alto. 

E sì, è un peccato grossissimo. 
Che riverbera potentemente l'idea di scuola che è ancora purtroppo attuale. 
Un luogo in cui non si crescono i futuri cittadini, un luogo in cui il paese investe per migliorare se stesso. 

Ma un luogo in cui collocare chi non sa dove altro andare a collocarsi. 
Per mille motivi eh. Non sempre e soltanto per pigrizia. 
Ma tant'è. 

Insegnare è tante cose. 
Non è sicuramente passare informazioni.
Basterebbe un pc per questo.

La DAD sta dimostrando esattamente che non basta un pc per far scuola. 
E non basta neanche un insegnante dietro un pc. 

Serve quella cosa di cui tanti si riempiono la bocca, senza la minima base se non robetta raffazzonata a casaccio, che si chiama relazione educativa. 

E se ne sente il bisogno. Fortissimo.
Ma credo che tanti non sappiano neanche chiamarlo quel bisogno. 
Lo sentono...e, proprio come i bambini, cercano le risposte. Veloci. Da consumare in fretta. 

McLuhan decenni fa anticipava il fatto che quel che farà la differenza in un mondo interconnesso sarà la capacità di farsi domande. 
Non quella di trovare risposte. 

E una semplice ricerca su google lo dimostra. A seconda di come si pone la domanda si hanno risposte diverse. 
E non mi addentro nella questione delle camere dell'eco. (che si ritrovano paro paro anche in relazioni educative costruire a caso)


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Stante il grassetto che scrivi tu stesso. E' corretto che ci si tratti da bambini, appunto.
> C'è chi come tuo suocero è in attesa del "crash" e chi, semplicemente, prende in carico se stesso; prestando attenzione a quanto di rilevante gli capita intorno.
> 
> Ognuno fa con quel che ha. Sempre.
> ...


Per me lo è per esempio
Se so che una cosa che in coscienza mi sento di fare perché a me non crea un problema e non ne crea a chi incontro mi può portare a pagare una multa non la faccio. Certo che è un deterrente.
Non è che la presa di coscienza va in una direzione sola che è sicuramente quella giusta


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di sconosciuti. Ma dei propri nonni.
> Persone vicine, che ti hanno accudito.
> La propaganda non c'entra niente.
> Sono giovani che antepongo il divertimento ai valori, agli affetti.
> In una situazione grave non riconoscono l'importante


Però non sono tutti così
La compagnia di mio figlio è una compagnia di disgraziati con la chiamo affettuosamente io che dal 2016, giuro, non è stata in casa una sera. Sono più di 20 ragazzi che conosco da quando hanno 3 anni.
Scpppiata l’emergenza il mio più grande timore era gestire il fatto che questi volessero uscire, trovarsi ecc ecc
Nulla. Non si sono più visti. Tutti in casa. Tutti hanno pensato proprio ai nonni e anche ai genitori grrrrrrr. 
ho scoperto ragazzi maturi e responsabili e non ci avrei scommesso due lire.
Detto tra noi io sono molto meno allarmata di lui tanto che ne abbiamo anche discusso parecchie volte 
Per lui è stato traumatico il mio ricovero per esempio cosa che non avrei mai pensato
Oggi per la prima volta è uscito e si è incontrato con un amico a  qualche centinaio di metri da casa
Sigaretta quattro chiacchiere e dopo un’ora era di ritorno 
Forse molti giovani hanno dimostrato più buon senso degli adulti
E io di solito non li difendo mai


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> Non solo fuffa.
> Ma anche inutili. Devo insegnare io. Mica fare altro.
> Questo in basso.
> ...


Per farsi le domande giuste è necessario un intelletto vivo.
Quella vivacità di cui si parlava in un altro thread.
Per dicriminare serve aver sviluppato un senso critico.

Comunque, che "non tutto sia per tutti" è una verità applicabile anche in questo contesto.

Le camere dell'eco sono, temo, posti ritenuti rassicuranti.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me lo è per esempio
> Se so che una cosa che in coscienza mi sento di fare perché a me non crea un problema e non ne crea a chi incontro mi può portare a pagare una multa non la faccio. Certo che è un deterrente.
> Non è che la presa di coscienza va in una direzione sola che è sicuramente quella giusta



Non ho affatto parlato del giusto o dello sbagliato al quale fai riferimento.
Tu farai, in coscienza, ciò che ritieni opportuno fare. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, sarai tu a sceglierlo. 
Personalmente, se ritengo giusto e sacrosanto un mio comportamento non c'è multa (nei limiti delle mie possibilità) che tenga.
Pagherò la multa facendo ciò che credo opportuno fare.

In generale però, il fatto che un comportamento sia vincolato dal solo deterrente esterno (multa, disapprovazione sociale etc ) determina il non aver strutturato una motivazione interna (consapevolezza) adatta o sufficiente a sostenerlo.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io la tutela non la vedo
> Vedo gente disperata che ha un’attività chiusa e non ha aiuti
> Vedo attività che per come sto vivendo io (che sicuramente non è come la vivi tu o come la vive la mia vicina di casa, il tutto generico) questa situazione potrebbero aprire non sicuramente come prima di questa pandemia ma potrebbe almeno provare ad andare avanti.
> Per quel che riguarda la vita personale di ognuno di noi Trovk una presa per il culo la cosa dei congiunti. Perché può non fregarmene nulla dei congiunti ma aver voglia di stare con una persona che non considero mia congiunta. E se il problema è il virus non cambia nulla se vedo un’amica o mia madre
> ...


Mi è evidente che non la vedi.
E lo comprendo.

Ma al netto di quel che vedo io o vedi tu.

Non ci sono gli aiuti. Non per tutti.
Non ci sono come li si vorrebbe.
Per tornare alla disponibilità di prima. (e torniamo all'andare avanti).  

Salvo le banche riscoprano l'amore. (personalmente ne dubito, tu hai qualche speranza a riguardo?)

Eravamo così anche prima, si teneva su la casa mettendo le toppe qui e là e convincendosi che non sarebbe arrivato nessun vento così forte.
Ma i serramenti erano vecchi e entrava aria.
Che portava a sprecare senza controllo per il riscaldamento.
Spendendo cifre inenarrabili per avere una illusione di risparmio.
Senza mai metterci per davvero le mani.

Siamo un paese in ritardo di almeno 30 anni sugli investimenti infrastrutturali che servirebbero a far ripartire il paese.
Con una reputazione internazionale, come minimo traballante.
Mangiati dalle mafie e dalla politica del "io mangio sulla pelle di chi sta sotto, tanto poi gli do le brioche."

Non siamo affidabili.
(ci manderanno mica i controllori? ma non perchè non siamo affidabili eh. No no. Solo per starci più vicini in un momento difficile.)

Questo è lo stato di cose.
E penso di essere parecchio ottimista, io non ho competenze in materia economica.
Chi ne ha, non ha bella cera in questo periodo riflettendo a riguardo.

La regola è chiara.
Meno ci si sta vicini più siamo tutelati.

Più incontri non necessari si hanno, più si innalza il rischio.

Tutti abbiamo visto cosa è successo a prender sottogamba il rischio.

Credo personalmente che, non per me, ma per buona parte della gente stare chiusa in casa stia ormai dando effetti preoccupanti e sia necessario far respirare almeno un po'.

Riguardo i congiunti, cito dall'ordinanza regione lombradia (è online da scaricarsi e leggere integralmente)

"dal 4 maggio è possibile recarsi in visita dai congiunti (cioè parenti e affini, coniuge, conviventi, fidanzati stabili, affetti stabili) purchè venga sempre rispettato il divieto di creare assembramenti anche all'interno delle abitazioni, mantenendo il distanziamento di sicurezza e utilizzando mascherine o altre protezioni per le vie respiratorie".

Le amicizie sono affetti stabili.
Le condizioni sono specificate.

Io non vedo non chiarezza.

Andrò dalla decana, sceglierò una giornata di sole in modo da poter stare in giardino, terremo distanza di sicurezza e mascherina.
Il che significa semplicemente che ci vedremo, ci inventeremo un modo a distanza per dimostrarci affetto, non mangeremo insieme e ci saluteremo.
E, lo ribadisco, non perchè me lo ha detto Conte. Ma perchè, valutate le condizioni attuali, ritengo che sia il modo migliore per tener bassi i rischi.
Ed in ogni caso, non è che sia cambiato moltissimo da ieri eh. 
Non è che la legge cambia la situazione.
Non c'è traccia dei contagi, non si fanno tamponi in modo diffuso e non si hanno dati significativi. 
Su questi fatti io mi muovo. 

A me non pare complicatissimo o poco chiaro.

Negli affetti stabili mica c'è solo l'amante.
Una amica è un affetto stabile.

Certo che se la cosa diventa come il permesso di andare a fare la spesa, che diventa la scusa per andare undici volte al supermercato in un giorno per comprare una cagata alla volta e solo per farsi il giretto perchè mi annoio...eeeehhh...la vedo dura fare iniezioni di questo genere di chiarezza. O scrivere vademecum. Questa è responsabilità individuale a cui non ci si può sottrarre.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Non ho affatto parlato del giusto o dello sbagliato al quale fai riferimento.
> Tu farai, in coscienza, ciò che ritieni opportuno fare. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, sarai tu a sceglierlo.
> Personalmente, se ritengo giusto e sacrosanto un mio comportamento non c'è multa (nei limiti delle mie possibilità) che tenga.
> Pagherò la multa facendo ciò che credo opportuno fare.
> ...


Sono contenta che 200/300 euro per te non siano un deterrente
Per l’economia della mia famiglia lo sono e per me sono l’unico motivo per cui non mi muovo come io penso sia giusto per me 
Se si parlasse di una cifra sostenibile agirei come dici tu te lo posso assicurare


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è evidente che non la vedi.
> E lo comprendo.
> 
> Ma al netto di quel che vedo io o vedi tu.
> ...


Se è così mi domando perché parlare di congiunti
È un po’ come dire: andate da chi volete basta che evitate assembramenti. Però non si può dire. Perché non lo so e non lo capisco. Ma il messaggio è questo. È questo non “coraggio” è il dire e non dire che a me infastidisce.
Poi oh magari lo percepisco solo io
E non  mi fido proprio perché come dicevo sopra nella mia economia familiare una certa cifra di multa pesa parecchio.
Ma ancora una volta credo davvero che il modo diverso di vivere questa situazione incida parecchio nel vedere le cose.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono contenta che 200/300 euro per te non siano un deterrente
> Per l’economia della mia famoglia.
> Se si parlasse di una cifra sostenibile agirei come dici tu te lo posso assicurare


Non ho mai detto che 200/300 euro sono sostenibili per me.
E' una tua deduzione che quantifica quanto io sia disposta e quanto mi sia possibile "pagare". 

Comunque, se il problema è l'insostenibilità, mi spiace e comprendo la frustrazione e la rabbia che nasce dal "non potere", per limiti materiali, dar seguito ai propri bisogni.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che 200/300 euro sono sostenibili per me.
> E' una tua deduzione che quantifica quanto io sia disposta e quanto mi sia possibile "pagare".
> 
> Comunque, se il problema è l'insostenibilità mi spiace e comprendo la frustrazione e la rabbia che nasce dal "non potere", per limiti materiali, dar seguito ai propri bisogni.


200/300 euro sono gli importi delle multe se non di più 
Tu hai detto che non sarebbero quelle a fermarti se fossi convinta di una cosa
Io pur essendo convinta sono costretta a fermarmi invece proprio per quello


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Per farsi le domande giuste è necessario un intelletto vivo.
> Quella vivacità di cui si parlava in un altro thread.
> Per dicriminare serve aver sviluppato un senso critico.
> 
> ...


Sì, è come dici. 

E sotto il desiderio di autonomia. 
Pensavo a quello che hai scritto in un altro post. 

L'autonomia, non materiale ed economica. 
E' vero. 
E quel tipo di autonomia che hai citato mi fa venire in mente una spirale rivolta verso il basso. Che per certi versi ricorda la struttura dei gironi infernali danteschi. 
Ma in una idea di inferno un po' alla dylan dog in una storia "inferni" mi pare fosse intitolata, in cui si descriveva una sorta di viaggio nei personali inferni, creati da ognuno sulla base proprio di quell'autonomia di scelta. Alcuni erano meravigliosi, in effetti  

Non so se sono riuscita a rendere l'associazione, in ogni caso ti ringrazio per avermela data!

E ancora sì. Quel non tutto è per tutti, che tempo fa mi sembrava snob...è solo un descrittore di realtà.
Niente di più e niente di meno. 
Questa situazione lo mostra anche a me in modo chiarissimo. 

Sì, le camere dell'eco sono rassicuranti. 
D'altro canto, un consumatore rassicurato di un consumatore insicuro. 
A prescindere dal benessere. 
Anzi, il benessere (inteso come emotività serena) la soddisfazione non solo non fanno il consumatore. Ma lo allontanano.

Anche queste, per come la vedo, sono interessanti da esplorare. 
Per darsi una occhiata dall'esterno.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che 200/300 euro sono sostenibili per me.
> E' una tua deduzione che quantifica quanto io sia disposta e quanto mi sia possibile "pagare".
> 
> Comunque, se il problema è l'insostenibilità, mi spiace e comprendo la frustrazione e la rabbia che nasce dal "non potere", per limiti materiali, dar seguito ai propri bisogni.


Soprattutto se i bisogni non sono materiali, cose di cui frega nulla, ma affettivi e una fetta importante della propria vita


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 200/300 euro sono gli importi delle multe se non di più
> Tu hai detto che non sarebbero quelle a fermarti se fossi convinta di una cosa
> Io pur essendo convinta sono costretta a fermarmi invece proprio per quello


Certo.
E ho anche messo tra parentesi "nei limiti delle mie possibilità" perché il punto non è il quanto...sul quanto si stabiliscono priorità tali da rendere plausibile spendere anche 300 euro.

Ribadisco. Mi spiace.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è così mi domando perché parlare di congiunti
> È un po’ come dire: andate da chi volete basta che evitate assembramenti. Però non si può dire. Perché non lo so e non lo capisco. Ma il messaggio è questo. È questo non “coraggio” è il dire e non dire che a me infastidisce.
> Poi oh magari lo percepisco solo io
> E non  mi fido proprio perché come dicevo sopra nella mia economia familiare una certa cifra di multa pesa parecchio.
> Ma ancora una volta credo davvero che il modo diverso di vivere questa situazione incida parecchio nel vedere le cose.


Questa è l'etimologia di congiunto nocciola.

https://www.etimo.it/?term=congiunto

1) Messo accanto o insieme.
2) unito ad alcuno per ragione di parentado.

Se leggi l'ordinanza ti rendi conto che hanno interpretato il primo significato per aprire ad affetti stabili ma non istituzionalizzati. (matrimonio, parentela di primo e secondo grado).
Ossia hanno tenuto conto del nostro assetto societario in cui il nucleo matrimoniale e la famiglia non sono più l'unico nucleo affettivo di riferimento. (e quindi considerare strettamente il significato avrebbe limitato situazioni esistenti ed equilibranti in termini affettivi)

Non hanno detto andate con chi volete.Io non lo leggo nell'ordinanza e a quella mia attengo.

Hanno detto andate, e secondo ben precise condizioni spiegate chiaramente, da quegli affetti che ritenete "vicini".

Ma etimologicamente parlando, il significato di congiunto è chiarissimo. Ed è chiarissima pure l'ordinanza a riguardo.
Lo specificano proprio fra parentesi chi è un congiunto.

Se poi la gente ritiene vicino l'amico a cui mette i like su facebook...minchia, sarai d'accordo pure tu che è piuttosto tirata come interpretazione.  
(è come quelli che vanno 11 volte a far la spesa comprando un prodotto per volta per farsi un giro...ma è chiaro eh il significato di andare a fare la spesa).
Non so se c'è rimedio a questo eh. Non basterebbe un vademecum di migliaia di pagine per spiegarlo.

Questo genere di comportamenti è però sicuramente limitante i comportamenti di chi si attiene. 
Perchè mette in condizione di innalzare i deterrenti per gestire i comportamenti. 

Come isabel anche io decido cosa va o non va per me.
E mi assumo l'onere e non solo l'onore.
Che non significa dire che non guardo l'economia.
Semplicemente la colloco.

E dovendo pagare 300 euro di multa per una mia idea (ma non sarebbe questo il caso) e andare un week end a farmi un giro, scelgo di pagare la multa ed esser fedele a me stessa.
Al week end ci penserò quando potrò.
Se non ho neppure questa possibilità, me la costruisco.
E per costruire intendo anche non fare quello che ritengo di fare perchè nel bilancio della mia qualità della vita quel fare sbilancerebbe a favore della non qualità. Peso.

Questo rispondendo superficialmente.

Se dovessi un momento approfondire ti sintetizzerei il mio pensiero in " metto sulla bilancia oneri e onori e faccio le mie valutazioni".
Ma di certo non mi muovo in funzione del deterrente.

Che poi significa, per contro, che se decido che una regola è valida, sono marziale nel rispettarla.
E non transigo.
Con me e con chi ho vicino.

Nel caso del congiunto, è solo questione di vocabolario. Però.
O di leggersi l'ordinanza e non stralci.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Soprattutto se i bisogni non sono materiali, cose di cui frega nulla, ma affettivi e una fetta importante della propria vita


E' sempre difficile mediare tra bisogni e limiti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è l'etimologia di congiunto nocciola.
> 
> https://www.etimo.it/?term=congiunto
> 
> ...


Tra l’amico a cui metto il like e persone a me care che non sono congiunte c’è un abisso e sono persone che io incontrerei come loro incontrerebbero me 
Se posso andare dalla  mamma correndo il rischio di contagiarla cosa cambia se invece che andare da lei vado dall’amica? 
ecco per me non è una regola valida e soprattutto che si presta a più interpretazioni e soprattutto non può essere verificata. Quindi  seguendo il tuo discorso dovrei fare quello che la mia testa ritiene corretto
Non posso perché appunto non posso permettermi la multa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E' sempre difficile mediare tra bisogni e limiti.


No no in questo caso è facile
Mi attengo a una regola che non capisco ne condivido 
Non ho scelta. Sto serena dove sto


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra l’amico a cui metto il like e persone a me care che non sono congiunte c’è un abisso e sono persone che io incontrerei come loro incontrerebbero me
> Se posso andare dalla  mamma correndo il rischio di contagiarla cosa cambia se invece che andare da lei vado dall’amica?
> ecco per me non è una regola valida e soprattutto che si presta a più interpretazioni e soprattutto non può essere verificata. Quindi  seguendo il tuo discorso dovrei fare quello che la mia testa ritiene corretto
> Non posso perché appunto non posso permettermi la multa


Cosa immagini che sia un affetto stabile?

E no, non si presta a più interpretazioni. 

Certo che se con la scusa degli affetti stabili inizi ad andare a giro ogni giorno...beh.
Non è questione di interpretazione questa. 

Di base, come dicevo, non è che siccome è uscita l'ordinanza allora non solo non ci sono più contagi ma neanche più contagiosi o contagiabili. 

Le regole di prudenza di base, ossia limitare il più possibile restano valide.

E' il discorso della spesa.
Faccio la spesa programmandola e andandoci una volta a settimana. 

Che è ben diverso dal esco ogni mezz'ora per comprare una volta il dentifricio, una colta la spazzola, una volta lo shampoo. 

Nel primo caso il fare la spesa ha senso di necessità.
Nel secondo no. Il senso è non riesco a gestirmi e provo a fottere o mi lamento che non posso fare come facevo prima. 
E quindi non posso fare niente. 

E, perdonami, a me sembra un po' questo eh.
Siccome non posso fare quello che facevo prima, ossia andare senza pensieri, allora è come non poter fare niente. 
Stronzi.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, è come dici.
> 
> E sotto il desiderio di autonomia.
> Pensavo a quello che hai scritto in un altro post.
> ...


Non ho letto "Inferni" ma mi hai incuriosità.
Per un lungo periodo mi ha appassionata Dylan Dog. 

L'immagine mi torna...si vaga attraverso i propri inferni e, dal mio punto di vista, l'autonomia non passa attraverso l'eliminazione dei gironi ma attraverso la capacità di starci dentro senza farsi risucchiare dal "girone successivo" e saper individuare quando ci si stia finendo.

E' singolare che, anche oggi, ci si pensi come consumatori.
Consumatori sul filo dell'indigenza...questa sì, a me pare una contraddizione.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa immagini che sia un affetto stabile?


A parte i familiari, i miei amici (che non c’entrano nulla con i like di fa), quelli che sento ogni giorno, quelli che non passano di sicuro settimane prima che ci si veda e che sono parte della mia vita. Ma questo è quello che per me è un affetto stabile


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no in questo caso è facile
> Mi attengo a una regola che non capisco ne condivido
> Non ho scelta. Sto serena dove sto


Ah, ok. Se stai serena, sono contenta per te. Avevo frainteso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Se stai serena, sono contenta per te. Avevo frainteso.


Non mi butto dal balcone quindi mi adeguo 
Non ho altre soluzioni 
Invidio chi non sente la mancanza di tutto questo , oddio non so se lo invidio, mi sembra che si perda molto.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi butto dal balcone quindi mi adeguo
> Non ho altre soluzioni
> Invidio chi non sente la mancanza di tutto questo , oddio non so se lo invidio, mi sembra che si perda molto.


Io non invidio nessuno, in generale.
E, come tutti, sento mancanze. Non mi pare di aver mai detto il contrario, sai? 
Reputo però corretta la norma e la applico (tra l'altro da prima che fosse decretata da Conte).


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io non invidio nessuno, in generale.
> E, come tutti, sento mancanze. Non mi pare di aver mai detto il contrario, sai?
> Reputo però corretta la norma e la applico (tra l'altro da prima che fosse decretata da Conte).


Era un discorso in generale. Non so nulla della tua vita e non mi permetterei mai di esprimermi di conseguenza 
La applico anche io pur non ritenendola corretta quindi faticando di più ma non ho scelta


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Non ho letto "Inferni" ma mi hai incuriosità.
> Per un lungo periodo mi ha appassionata Dylan Dog.
> 
> L'immagine mi torna...si vaga attraverso i propri inferni e, dal mio punto di vista, l'autonomia non passa attraverso l'eliminazione dei gironi ma attraverso la capacità di starci dentro senza farsi risucchiare dal "girone successivo" e saper individuare quando ci si stia finendo.
> ...


Anche io ero appassionata. 
L'avevo letto allora e mi è rimasto impresso proprio per il motivo che hai colto. 

Anche secondo me l'autonomia riguarda la capacità di stare senza farsi risucchiare, o, talvolta, decidendo di lasciarsi risucchiare. 
Devo dire che l'inferno mi è sempre sembrato preferibile al paradiso. Sono una diffidente.   

Fa specie anche a me. 
E colgo anche io la contraddizione.

Credo che "consumatore" sia una delle etichette che con più fatica si riesce a vedersi addosso.
Ed è esattamente un buon principio alla base del consumo.

Parlando di servizi gratuiti online, un amico un giorno mi aveva detto "se non paghi, la merce sei tu". 
Una frase banale se vogliamo, mi aveva illuminata.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A parte i familiari, i miei amici (che non c’entrano nulla con i like di fa), quelli che sento ogni giorno, quelli che non passano di sicuro settimane prima che ci si veda e che sono parte della mia vita. Ma questo è quello che per me è un affetto stabile


Ho capito.

Il che significa che amplieresti e di molto i tuoi contatti sociali attuali, spostandoti spesso. O si sposterebbero altri.

Hai ragione a non farlo.  

Se moltiplichi la tua situazione per anche solo dieci milioni (ed è una stima fortemente a ribasso), il risultato mostra chiaramente i perchè. 
A prescindere dalla sanzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però non sono tutti così
> La compagnia di mio figlio è una compagnia di disgraziati con la chiamo affettuosamente io che dal 2016, giuro, non è stata in casa una sera. Sono più di 20 ragazzi che conosco da quando hanno 3 anni.
> Scpppiata l’emergenza il mio più grande timore era gestire il fatto che questi volessero uscire, trovarsi ecc ecc
> Nulla. Non si sono più visti. Tutti in casa. Tutti hanno pensato proprio ai nonni e anche ai genitori grrrrrrr.
> ...


attualmente sono a casa, mi faccia perplessa che appena daranno il via questi si fiondano a fare tutto come prima.Senza preoccuparsi di nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di sconosciuti. Ma dei propri nonni.
> Persone vicine, che ti hanno accudito.
> La propaganda non c'entra niente.
> Sono giovani che antepongo il divertimento ai valori, agli affetti.
> In una situazione grave non riconoscono l'importante


I sentimenti non sono spontanei e indipendenti dal contesto culturale. Nei ceti elevati nel settecento e ottocento i bambini erano mandati a balia e tornavano dai genitori quando avevano una alimentazione adulta, dopo i due o tre anni. Adesso in tantissimi paesi i figli smettono di convivere con i genitori quando hanno 18 anni. Per me sono due cose che mi avrebbero straziata, ma se viene considerato normale, anche l’investimento affettivo è diverso. 
Le giovani generazioni hanno introiettato che le generazioni precedenti gli hanno rubato il futuro, che godono della pensione (su cui magari fanno conto per ricavare mance o sostentamento) che derivano dal lavoro attuale e che invece loro non avranno. Come puoi pensare che non covino un rancore? O forse credevamo che avrebbero avuto in odio solo la “casta”? Non è che coscientemente vogliano eliminare i nonni che li hanno accuditi, ma forse pensano che non è responsabilità loro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Non ho affatto parlato del giusto o dello sbagliato al quale fai riferimento.
> Tu farai, in coscienza, ciò che ritieni opportuno fare. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, sarai tu a sceglierlo.
> Personalmente, se ritengo giusto e sacrosanto un mio comportamento non c'è multa (nei limiti delle mie possibilità) che tenga.
> Pagherò la multa facendo ciò che credo opportuno fare.
> ...


In generale può valere per l’omicidio che infatti la maggior parte delle persone non commette non per paura della pena, ma perché non vuole dare la morte. Personalmente devo lottare contro me stessa per uccidere un insetto, ho introiettato il rispetto per la vita. Ma non parcheggio dove c’è divieto di sosta per non prendere la multa, non perché, in moltissime vie, mi sembri così disturbante lasciare l’auto per un quarto d’ora. Tu invece hai introiettato come inaccettabile parcheggiare ovunque c’è il divieto?
Ugualmente nei prossimi giorni vedrò i miei figli. Perché non oggi? Cosa c’è di diverso rispetto alla sicurezza sanitaria? Nulla. Ma oggi prenderei la multa.
Parlare di motivazione interna in questo caso e in questo momento mi sembra solo volersi attribuire una superiorità etica basata sul nulla.


----------



## abebis (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come isabel anche io decido cosa va o non va per me.
> E mi assumo l'onere e non solo l'onore.
> Che non significa dire che non guardo l'economia.
> Semplicemente la colloco.
> ...


Che bello! Sei una donna di principi. 
Il che vuol dire riuscire a rinunciare a qualcosa che ti potrebbe anche piacere per restare coerente con qualcosa in cui credi e che ritieni superiore.
È una cosa bella.
Da diciassettenni, mi verrebbe da dire.

Però mi viene anche di parafrasare le parole dell'immortale (in senso letterale!  ) Clint Eastwood: i principi sono come le palle: ognuno ha i suoi....


E spesso si considerano avvizzite le palle degli altri...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Il che significa che amplieresti e di molto i tuoi contatti sociali attuali, spostandoti spesso. O si sposterebbero altri.
> 
> ...


Non di molto. Non ho decine di amici cari, bastano le dita di una meno per contarli, ma se appunto parliamo di affetti stabile loro ne fanno parte e non mi sposterei spesso (da cosa hai dedotto questo?)Niente assembramenti. Posso serenamente incontrare un amico alla volta. Per te a prescindere dalla sanzione per me invece è l’unico motivo che mi impedisce di farlo. E anche per loro.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> attualmente sono a casa, mi faccia perplessa che appena daranno il via questi si fiondano a fare tutto come prima.Senza preoccuparsi di nessuno


Tutto come prima mi sembra impossibile
Socuramente si ritroveranno e con le giuste accortezze non vedo perché non dovrebbero.
Discoteche e locali saranno chiusi ancora per un po’
Mio figlio spesso si ritrovava al parco. Manterranno le distanze. 
per me sono stati fin troppo bravi fino ad ora


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E montagnier lo ritengo più attendibile dei vari virologi ed epidemiologi che coi loro pareri contraddittori hanno creato un clima di incertezza peggiore che se avessero detto fin da subito : "non abbiamo conoscenze sufficienti" ; invece il sabato ci raccontavano che non sarebbe arrivato il virus, per poi smentirsi quello successivo...











						Burioni, Pregliasco  e Brusaferro Gli esperti più scarsi del mondo
					

Sono ultimi in classifica mondiale per la bibbia della scienza- Scopus- i virologi che hanno imposto la chiusura dell'Italia  al governo




					www.iltempo.it


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non di molto. Non ho decine di amici cari, bastano le dita di una meno per contarli, ma se appunto parliamo di affetti stabile loro ne fanno parte e non mi sposterei spesso (da cosa hai dedotto questo?)Niente assembramenti. Posso serenamente incontrare un amico alla volta. Per te a prescindere dalla sanzione per me invece è l’unico motivo che mi impedisce di farlo. E anche per loro.


Di questi tempi, penso che la cosa importante sia essere sereni


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Che bello! Sei una donna di principi.
> Il che vuol dire riuscire a rinunciare a qualcosa che ti potrebbe anche piacere per restare coerente con qualcosa in cui credi e che ritieni superiore.
> È una cosa bella.
> Da diciassettenni, mi verrebbe da dire.
> ...


No, no, niente principi.
Dal ranocchio a quello azzurro a quello ricoperto dalla sfavillante armatura in groppa al cavallo bianco.

Sempre preferito i boschi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In generale può valere per l’omicidio che infatti la maggior parte delle persone non commette non per paura della pena, ma perché non vuole dare la morte. Personalmente devo lottare contro me stessa per uccidere un insetto, ho introiettato il rispetto per la vita. Ma non parcheggio dove c’è divieto di sosta per non prendere la multa, non perché, in moltissime vie, mi sembri così disturbante lasciare l’auto per un quarto d’ora. Tu invece hai introiettato come inaccettabile parcheggiare ovunque c’è il divieto?
> *Ugualmente nei prossimi giorni vedrò i miei figli. Perché non oggi? Cosa c’è di diverso rispetto alla sicurezza sanitaria? Nulla. Ma oggi prenderei la multa*.
> Parlare di motivazione interna in questo caso e in questo momento mi sembra solo volersi attribuire una superiorità etica basata sul nulla.


Da un punto di vista strettamente individuale, concordo. Nulla. Salvo la multa.

Dal punto di vista della raccolta dati (per quel che si riuscirà a fare con le risorse a disposizione) e quindi da un punto di vista collettivo e di ipotesi di indirizzo, individuare un punto di inizio è importante per stabilire finestre di analisi introducendo variabili in modo il più possibile controllato.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Stante il grassetto che scrivi tu stesso. E' corretto che ci si tratti da bambini, appunto.
> C'è chi come tuo suocero è in attesa del "crash" e chi, semplicemente, prende in carico se stesso; prestando attenzione a quanto di rilevante gli capita intorno.
> 
> Ognuno fa con quel che ha. Sempre.
> ...


Beh.. Chiaramente siamo tutti bambini, novizi, in questo contesto, nessuno può dire: "io ho attraversato l'esperienza di 3 pandemie".. E quindi manca l'esperienza

Ma c'è la stiam facendo, eh? Tutti. 
sono passati 50 giorni, e i vari bambini, dalle rispettive posizioni hanno avuto spazio per imparare qualcosa.

A partire dai "bambini" che per ruolo liberamente e precedentemente scelto, fanno un po' da "capo banda" e hanno compito di guida,  che non decade dal fatto che siam tutti un po' bambini nel contesto, ma anzi.. 


Quanto alla presa di coscienza.. Sarebbe l'ideale. Ma in una strategia di brevissimo periodo continuo a pensare che non serva. 

Quando si è chiuso tutto, la strategia era chiara: impedire il collasso delle T. I. e aspettare che passi l'onda di piena. 

Ed è stata una strategia vincente, come ho sempre scritto l'ho compresa e riconosciuta come una strategia sensata. 

E ha funzionato 

Ma questo è già "passato".. Le T. I. sono in decompressione costante da settimane, e la decompressione continuerà ancora, almeno per diversi giorni 

Oggi qual'e' la strategia del presente? 
Questo mi chiedevo, leggendo il decreto.  

Quanto alla presa di coscienza basata sui divieti.. 

Per esempio.. In Toscana è obbligatoria la mascherina sempre quando si esce

E proprio ieri mio figlio, in aperta campagna e forse con una gallina o un gatto a 200 metri, mi ha chiesto : "papà ma a che serve tener la mascherina qui che non c'è nessuno?" 

Ora.. Io che sono genitore e quindi sua guida.. Che risposta "motivante" posso dare io (o chiunque al posto mio) per "formare la coscienza" rispetto a una domanda così, con le conoscenze medie di un italiano in materia (posizione in cui qui è adesso mi colloco deliberatamente) ? 

Posso "puntare" sul rispetto della legge, o sulla paura di incrociare una volante della polizia che può multare, o sul cosiddetto "buon esempio" se spuntasse da qualche parte qualcuno e vedesse e pensasse: ah ma anvedi quello? Allora la levo pure io! . 

E quindi usare la mascherina come deterrente per gli altri (come deterrente è la paura di una multa) con sopra stampato ideologicamente un messaggio tipo "a stronzo.. guardami! vedi come si deve stare quando si è fuori, a prescindere da dove si è ? Con la mascherina indossata! Ovunque!" 

Oppure.. Posso evitare furbescamente di rispondere in modo pertinente, confondendo le acque per provare a togliermi (io) dai pasticci, e parlare di tutto, 
dalle motivazioni storiche sociali e economiche che hanno indirizzato la produzione di mascherine in altri paesi, alle consuetudini di certi abitanti di certi paesi a indossare normalmente la mascherina all'esterno, dai fattori climatici e ambientali che favoriscono lo sviluppo di virus, per passare alla definizione di clima mediterraneo secondo la classificazione climatica di koppen in clima Cs, per parlare dello sviluppo della pianta di olivo solo in queste condizioni climatiche, per finire al trovare questa pianta oltre appennino solo nel microclima della zona del lago di Garda.. 
E tirare a finire la passeggiata senza rispondere, sperando che mio figlio in tutto questo non se ne sia accorto (speranza nel mio caso molto debole, per mia fortuna di genitore) 

Io gli ho risposto che un "motivo" (da cui discende  il termine motivazione) tecnico non c'è lho, e il "motivo" di base è la legge. 
O la multa 
O il buon esempio 

Ognuno fa con quello che ha, e cerca dentro di sé


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> da un governo responsabile mi aspetto non che tiri fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.   sarebbe tanto inutile quanto stupido anche solo pensarlo.
> 
> c'è la consapevolezza che il mondo che abbiamo conosciuto fino a gennaio non tornerà quantomeno non a breve.
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Ho sentito l'altro giorno un mio amico di Bologna.
Ha un'attività in proprio a conduzione familiare da 20 anni, ha sempre pagato le tasse, sempre stato ligio ai doveri, non è mai diventato ricco, infatti, perché l'imprenditore che paga le tasse alla fine oggi si trova con un reddito da impiegato se va bene, malgrado i rischi d'impresa, ma lui fa quello che gli piace e amen, anche se poi alla fine gira con un'auto che ha 20 anni e va in vacanza in campeggio.
Ha dovuto chiudere l'attività, si aspettava l' indennizzo, di 600 euro, promesso, giusto per il sostentamento, ha fatto richiesta dopo mille traversie e difficoltà sul sito MyInps, poi non arrivando niente, ha chiamato call center, mandato mail, fino ad avere la risposta da parte di un'operatrice che avevano potuto evadere solo il 45% delle richieste perché mancano i soldi; così alla fine chiami la banca, cerchi di capire come fare per pagare affitti, utenze, fornitori e anche le tasse, ti trovi che hai in magazzino merce che non è più richiesta in questo momento, non hai i soldi per ordinarne altra.
Mia moglie lunedì riprende a lavorare, non riceverà alcun compenso nella pratica perché la ditta non ha più soldi: sospese tutte le fiere, viene a mancare una delle fonti principali di entrata.
La CIG non è mai arrivata, malgrado sia stata richiesta, per la stessa ragione per cui non sono arrivate le 600 euro a tutte le partita IVA.
NON CI SONO SOLDI.
Si fanno promesse in TV utili a tranquillizzare una parte dell'Italia, a non dire chiaramente che più passa il tempo più le conseguenze di questa epidemia saranno tragiche a livello economico e coinvolgeranno tutti, anche quelli che ora possono contare su un reddito fisso.
Conte ha la faccia giusta, da persona perbene, per tranquillizzare la parte d'Italia che vuole solo questo, starsene tranquilla a casa.
Fa quello che fece Berlusconi all'epoca, le tante promesse, dal milione di posti di lavoro a tanto altro, utili per chi ha bisogno di vivere di illusioni.
Il problema è che nessuno ha idea di quanto durerà questa situazione. Nessuno sa se ci sarà un vaccino.
Tutti però sappiamo che non possiamo permetterci di fare un anno in lockdown.
Questi due mesi dovevano servire per mettere a punto un piano per la gestione della CONVIVENZA col virus.
Vi sembra che sia stato fatto?
Per me no. Non c'è alcun progetto neppure per la riapertura delle scuole, che in altri stati hanno già annunciato, non c'è alcun accenno neppure agli asili nido, necessari per tutte le famiglie che devono riprendere a lavorare e non hanno o non vogliono usare i nonni, non c'è alcun progetto per indagini sierologiche sulla popolazione o per la gestione dei tamponi in accordo con la App Immuni, vanificandone totalmente l'utilità (una App senza una corretta gestione dei casi sul territorio è più pericolosa che utile. Immaginiamo una App che non venga aggiornata quotidianamente quanti errori possa dare!), non c'è alcun abbattimento delle tasse per le attività che hanno chiuso, si riapre solo perché non c'è la possibilità di indennizzare le attività che sono state chiuse, ma lo si fa senza fornire alcun aiuto, anzi, condannandole a lavorare in condizioni di enorme difficoltà e di spese aggiuntive per la sicurezza. Mancano in tante parti d'Italia ancora guanti e mascherine, non ce ne sono a sufficienza. E sono passati già due mesi.
Ci sarà un costo sociale enorme per tutto questo ed è qui che verrà giudicato in futuro l'operato di questo Governo tanto perbene.
Gli Stati che avranno avuto capacità e coraggio per uscire in tempo da questa crisi imparando a convivere col virus, saranno avvantaggiati rispetto a chi è rimasto  ad attendere.
Il lockdown doveva servire anche per approntare un piano per la convivenza col virus.
Non è il rifugio di chi ha paura di uscire e ha comunque un reddito o la capacità di mantenersi lo stesso chiudendosi tra 4 mura.
Tante persone non hanno mai smesso di lavorare per tutto questo tempo, io stesso adesso sono in ufficio per il quarto sabato aggiuntivo.
Nessuno mi paga, non ricevo nulla in più, manco le 100 euro promesse da Conte. Questa crisi durerà un anno, forse due. Hanno rimandato le olimpiadi del 2021, fatevi i conti...
Pensate di poter aspettare che fuori tutto sia tranquillo per uscire?
Non possiamo far fallire ristoranti, attività, palestre, teatri, negozi, etc tutta la filiera connessa, tutte le attività che hanno subito detrimento in attesa di eliminare il rischio, che ci sarà sempre e comunque. Perché a catena tutto verrebbe ridimensionato, e alla fine l'Italia non pagherebbe più neppure pensioni e servizi.
Abbiamo il dovere di tornare al lavoro e alle nostre attività, per non far fallire la parte dello stato che è anche nostra, esattamente come Conte ha il dovere di consentirci di farlo nella massima sicurezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sentimenti non sono spontanei e indipendenti dal contesto culturale. Nei ceti elevati nel settecento e ottocento i bambini erano mandati a balia e tornavano dai genitori quando avevano una alimentazione adulta, dopo i due o tre anni. Adesso in tantissimi paesi i figli smettono di convivere con i genitori quando hanno 18 anni. Per me sono due cose che mi avrebbero straziata, ma se viene considerato normale, anche l’investimento affettivo è diverso.
> Le giovani generazioni hanno introiettato che le generazioni precedenti gli hanno rubato il futuro, che godono della pensione (su cui magari fanno conto per ricavare mance o sostentamento) che derivano dal lavoro attuale e che invece loro non avranno. Come puoi pensare che non covino un rancore? O forse credevamo che avrebbero avuto in odio solo la “casta”? Non è che coscientemente vogliano eliminare i nonni che li hanno accuditi, ma forse pensano che non è responsabilità loro.


sarà ma quelli che conosco tutti sotto i 30 , nessuno parla di questo.
Sono piuttosto arrabbiati con coetanei che lavorano nel settore  statale è percepiscono stipendi mentre chi è nel privato non sta vedendo un euro.
Quello sì , li vedo incazzati.
L'atteggiamento che dici tu lo riscontro con quelli sopra sopra i trenta.
C'è uno sbarramento significativo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tutto come prima mi sembra impossibile
> Socuramente si ritroveranno e con le giuste accortezze non vedo perché non dovrebbero.
> Discoteche e locali saranno chiusi ancora per un po’
> Mio figlio spesso si ritrovava al parco. Manterranno le distanze.
> per me sono stati fin troppo bravi fino ad ora


si, fino ad ora tutti corretti.


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no Giorgio, non cercavo risposte ma cercavo contronto sui quesiti che ho posto all'inizio
> 
> "Che strategia sta dietro, quindi, a questo provvedimento che ha connotati a dir poco grotteschi?
> 
> ...


In altri stati hanno limitato l'assembramento: 20 persone in Germania, 5 in Svizzera, 50 in Svezia etc.
In Svizzera puoi andare a comprarti un'auto usata da un privato, per dire.
Qui neppure entrare in concessionaria.
Eppure nessuno di quegli stati che hanno consentito maggiori libertà e che a breve riapriranno anche le scuole ha situazioni come contagi e morti peggiori delle nostre. Le Germania sta pensando anche alle vacanze al mare dei tedeschi, per dire.
Questo perché è dimostrato attraverso tutti i dati statistici che la diffusione di questo virus si ha negli ambienti chiusi o dove ci sia una forte densità di popolazione ammassata. Uno stadio, un ristorante, ma anche un ospedale, dove il veicolo di contagio è spesso stato il medico o l'infermiere, un ambulatorio, una RSA. Basta consultare i luoghi di contagio sui principali siti governativi e lo vedete.
Sta arrivando l'estate e non c'è miglior occasione di poter consentire alle persone di vivere all'aperto, in aree che abbattono naturalmente le possibilità di contagio.
Non lo fanno. Perché?
Perché la gente è ormai terrorizzata, sono due mesi che si esercita al tiro al runner o al passante. Così si arriva al paradosso che si chiudono spiagge, boschi, parchi con 30 gradi di temperatura e si ammassano le persone nei supermercati, nelle abitazioni, negli spazi chiusi consentiti con l'aria condizionata a 23 gradi.
Anche in Spagna: ditemi il senso della chiusura delle spiagge a Formentera o alle Canarie. Senza i turisti sono 4 gatti con chilometri di sabbia e rocce a disposizione... Stessa testa.
E' l'effetto del panico, qualcosa di ancor più devastante a livello sociale.
Sarà molto dura riprendere. Riapriranno i ristoranti, le attività, ma tanti le diserteranno. Se anche per noi ci fosse la possibile di andare in vacanza. tanti, pur avendone ancora le possibilità economiche, ne faranno a meno, magari per lavorare in uffici con l'aria condizionata.
E per mesi ancora durerà questa inutile faida tra le persone, tra chi stigmatizza chi esce senza neppure sapere perché lo fa, e chi se ne resta tra quattro mura ad attendere il miracolo.
Non ci sarà, fatevene una ragione. La mia insegnante di canto sta cercando un lavoro alternativo. Sa benissimo che non sarà facile, ma non ha alternative. Non camperà più del suo talento. I prossimi mesi vedranno tante persone rendersi conto che effettivamente si dovranno trovare alternative. E sarà dura, molto più dura di questi due, tre, rimasti in casa sul divano a sperare che potesse servire a combattere il virus.
Perché saremo chiamati a risolvere DUE problemi in contemporanea: una crisi occupazionale e di reddito e il rischio sempre in atto di una crisi sanitaria.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si, fino ad ora tutti corretti.


Perché pensi che non lo saranno dopo? 
Se i locali riapriranno avranno normative e quindi dovranno seguirle
Certo i coglioni che organizzeranno rave ci saranno ma credo saranno una netta minoranza


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In altri stati hanno limitato l'assembramento: 20 persone in Germania, 5 in Svizzera, 50 in Svezia etc.
> In Svizzera puoi andare a comprarti un'auto usata da un privato, per dire.
> Qui neppure entrare in concessionaria.
> Eppure nessuno di quegli stati che hanno consentito maggiori libertà e che a breve riapriranno anche le scuole ha situazioni come contagi e morti peggiori delle nostre. Le Germania sta pensando anche alle vacanze al mare dei tedeschi, per dire.
> ...


Quando parlavo io di diffusione del panico sono stata massacrata


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

La situazione è questa in Italia: da una parte chi gode di un reddito fisso certo e garantito ancora per alcuni mesi almeno; ovvero i dipendenti pubblici ,tutti i tipi i pensionati e qualche altra categoria che mi sfugge,e  dall'altra tutti quelli che Campano di attività imprenditoriali e del prestare la propria manodopera.
Se tutti i servizi pubblici a tutti i livelli di tutte le categorie non capiscono che sono disposizione del paese in questo momento e non si sbattono più del necessario per percepire uno stipendio garantito, allora andranno in c***  a tutta l'altra parte di popolazione in difficoltà.
come ha detto il presidente dell'INPS sono riusciti a fare in due mesi quello che si fa in un anno o un anno e mezzo; allora  uno è portato a pensare ma quindi ,che c**** fanno nel periodo normale: in un mese lavorano una settimana? Almeno lui l'ha detto riconoscendo implicitamente ciò:  è stato onesto tridico nel dire che c'è stato uno sforzo enorme, riconoscendo appunto che la routine lavorativa  normale dell'Istituto è molto più blanda.
ma tutte le altre amministrazioni pubbliche ,e parlo dei dipendenti regionali in primo luogo, che sono quelli che rappresentano la Greppia più privilegiata e garantita nel contesto dei dipendenti pubblici a mio modo di vedere, che c**** stanno facendo, non in tutte ma in tante regioni? Piemonte Sardegna sono in un ritardo abissale nella presentazione delle domande a Roma.
 Io per esperienza nella mia regione ho visto Come lavoravano anni fa i dipendenti pubblici regionali.... male e lentamente. 
Devono darsi da fare,Ma la scusa con l'avvicendamento politico è quella che le linee guida di quella determinata amministrazione politica sia responsabile delle scelte come quella a cui mi riferisco nella gestione della cassa integrazione in deroga per piccole piccolissime aziende. 
Possibile che se ci sono nove settimane garantite dall'INPS, si debbano fare due domande: una per 5 e l'altra per 4 settimane , raddoppiando di fatto il lavoro?
Ma chi è quel cretino che gestisce sta roba e non riesce a dialogare con l'ente erogatore delle indennità. 
Se i dipendenti dei servizi, come dice la parola stessa:  a servizio del pubblico, a servizio del cittadino, non verranno  utilizzati in modo razionale e produttivo ci sarà una fattura veramente grave fra cittadini di serie A e di serie B peggio di quella che già c'è.
Non escludo che frotte di cittadini incazzati vadano sotto i palazzi della regione a fare casino giustamente.
Ma il fatto è che c'è sempre uno scaricabarile in cui contorni delle responsabilità non si vedono; più facile prendersela con chi ci mette la faccia in televisione....
È possibile che l'indennità di marzo venga erogata forse a maggio fine, o anche a giugno, come si sente dire dagli organi di informazione?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure, proprio quella che non sei interessato a capire è la domanda chiave in una situazione in cui se non si sapranno creare nuove reti sociali si affonderà.
> (e pensa, è proprio uno dei maggiori problemi di quella cosa che vien chiamata politica la mancanza di capacità di rilevare i bisogni delle comunità e muoversi di conseguenza in una prospettiva a lungo raggio....dal grande al piccolo...e dal piccolo al grande).
> 
> Capisco il chiedere conto.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma.. La mia domanda è sempre li


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma.. La mia domanda è sempre li


 Nessuno potrà risponderti, perché nessuno sa come evolverà la situazione.
Cerca di fartela bene per te e famiglia.
Ad un certo punto non serve farsi troppe domande: o obbedisco , o trasgredisco; conoscendo almeno nel secondo caso i rischi .
Nel primo verrò edotto cammin facemdo.
Punto!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In altri stati hanno limitato l'assembramento: 20 persone in Germania, 5 in Svizzera, 50 in Svezia etc.
> In Svizzera puoi andare a comprarti un'auto usata da un privato, per dire.
> Qui neppure entrare in concessionaria.
> Eppure nessuno di quegli stati che hanno consentito maggiori libertà e che a breve riapriranno anche le scuole ha situazioni come contagi e morti peggiori delle nostre. Le Germania sta pensando anche alle vacanze al mare dei tedeschi, per dire.
> ...


Ora.. Il discorso a base territoriale nazionale, è secondo me delicato 

Nel senso che l'Umbria non è paragonabile alla Lombardia, e qui c'è una criticità molto grossa legata a una strategia unitaria 

In altri stati Ue probabilmente (non ho notizie certe) non hanno da gestire la Lombardia di turno 

Qui un problema politico c'è 

Ma in questo decreto non trovo strategia rispetto a questa cosa


----------



## Marjanna (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non vedo solo paura.
> 
> Vedo miopia @Marjanna.
> 
> ...



_Ho tagliato il tuo messaggio nel quote perchè tra il tuo e il mio si superavano i 1000 caratteri e non mi consentiva la pubblicazione._

Hai fatto un'ottima disamina.

Riguardo la corsa ai parenti ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero. La possibilità di chat continue e videochiamate dovrebbe essere di grande conforto.

Diciamo però che ci sono anche persone che per indole vivono il contatto fisico con le persone amate, nel senso che è una componente del loro essere, come per me potrebbero essere momenti di silenzio (se per qualche motivo per contenere il virus fosse stato richiesto di stare h24 in discoteca con la musica a palla tutti vicini vicini vicini io starei come quelli pronti a correre appena si aprono le porte).

Ciò non toglie che correre dai parenti ora comporti rischi di contagio.

La comunicazione più netta farebbe probabilmente esplodere il delirio, specialmente se data senza prima mettere in atto alcuni accorgimenti che arriverebbero al popolo, tipo farsi parte dei "tagli", perchè sono la prima cosa a cui il popolo si attaccherebbe. Altrimenti verrebbe letto come qualcuno a goccia lo aiuti, te stesso. Indi risalirebbero i vaffanculo.

Vagliando le altre ipotesi, delirio o collaborazione, sarebbe da tentare.

Altrimenti si miopia (hai descritto bene nel neretto), ma miopia senza l'esistenza di un ottico che possa aiutare con una lente a vedere meglio. E allora saltano fuori i complotti, il vaccino che ci impianterà un microchip sotto la pelle, dittatura e quant'altro. Fanno parte anche loro della pentola. Fanno distrarre e perdere tempo, mentre la pentola cuoce.

Poi ci sono varie cose che mi sembrano date in pasto (tu ci hai aggiunto pure la scelta del termine congiunti), come tutto il discutere sui plexiglass in spiaggia ad esempio. Non so da dove sia partita ma ha fatto il giro di ogni tg, trasmissione tv, articolo di giornale, cioè serviva parlarne di sta cosa? Non è una forma di distrazione per mettere nella mente delle persone qualcosa di totalmente inutile? Pure se sembra un quadro per domani, del futuro, bastano tre secondi per dire "non va bene", non c'è proprio niente di cui discutere, non è cosa da farne articoli o da essere citata in discussioni televisive che parlano dell'economia, non parliamo quando la tirano fuori i parlamentari, ma a sto punto chiamate il Berlu che ci racconti qualche barzelletta da Bunga Bunga. 
Prendiamo il turismo come esempio (ci servirebbe visto come siamo messi). Perchè il primo pensiero si riversa nella spiaggia e non negli hotel?
Immaginiamo un ipotetico turista tedesco (anche se fino a circa metà giugno non possono uscire dal paese), tanto affezionato al nostro paese da venirci ad agosto 2020. Mettiamo che in hotel presenta sintomi lievi. Che facciamo lo lasciamo lì blindato in camera ad aspettare come butti la situazione (come sarebbe per un italiano) o gli facciamo di corsa un tampone (anche se ad un italiano non lo farebbero)?
Direi che questo sarebbe l'ABC da stabilire se vogliamo un turista in Italia. E come restituiamo la dimensione di vacanza e di _italianità_ che lui ama?
Vero che abbiamo molto da visitare ma per molti l'Italia (vista dall'estero in termini di vacanza) è un grande luna park e il nostro popolo è il primo attore di scena, pure nei suoi aspetti più grotteschi, caciaroni. Non è solo il cibo, anche se il cibo è quanto molti citano.
Ci sono turisti che in 15 giorni visitano città che un italiano non vedrà nell'arco della sua vita. Ci sarebbe tanto di cui parlare riguardante il turismo, e siamo andati avanti giorni a ridacchiare sulla proposta dei plexiglass? Anche sotto questo aspetto suona da presa per il culo.

Vedi ad un certa se siamo nella merda non puoi tenere da parte il popolo, non puoi dire "lo stato c'è" se non ci sono soldi. Non è che il metodo sia così oscuro. Leviamo poco per volta. Aspettiamo un poco che venga recepito come normalità e poi leviamo ancora. Cercare di usare parole nei messaggi che trasmettano emotività. Non funziona questa comunicazione. Mi sembra abbastanza evidente.
Non crea quel senso di autogestione che ad oggi dovrebbe essere ferreo in ognuno di noi per riprendere sia le attività lavorative che alcuni rapporti sociali (come con amici e parenti).


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nessuno potrà risponderti, perché nessuno sa come evolverà la situazione.
> Cerca di fartela bene per te e famiglia.
> Ad un certo punto non serve farsi troppe domande: o obbedisco , o trasgredisco; conoscendo almeno nel secondo caso i rischi .
> Nel primo verrò edotto cammin facemdo.
> Punto!


Ipazia mi può rispondere perché ha detto che la strategia per lei è chiarissima

Io siccome non la ho chiara, chiedevo cosa è chiesto di imparare da qui alla scadenza del decreto

A me va benissimo anche "a non rompere i coglioni" per altri 15 gg


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io siccome non la ho chiara, chiedevo cosa è chiesto di imparare da qui alla scadenza del decreto


Leggi le dispense periodiche 
Poi le puoi pure commentare, per carità!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Leggi le dispense periodiche
> Poi le puoi pure commentare, per carità!


Io sono fermo al lavarmi le mani molto spesso, e usare la mascherina tenendo la distanza.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma.. La mia domanda è sempre li


E la risposta, partendo dai dati di realtà e non dal cosa vorresti tu o io, è sempre quella.

"Si inizia. E si vede.".
E si agisce (corre ai ripari) volta per volta.

Appena ho tempo la metto in caa   

Che poi sia adeguata, piaccia o non piaccia, se io fossi farei ma io vorrei tu vorresti egli vorrebbe. Ci sta.
Ma rientra in un altro piano.
Quello dei desiderata.


Nei miei desiderata ci sarebbe un sistema sanitario degno di questo nome.
Ma non c'è. Da decenni e con la compartecipazione di tutti.
Idem per uno stato sociale e una educazione sensata alla corresponsabilità.

E se gli scrivo a conte chiedendo conto, bel faccino a bel faccino, concretamente mi risponde che piacerebbe anche a lui e mi capisce tanto. Baci e abbracci. (a distanza)


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E la risposta, partendo dai dati di realtà e non dal cosa vorresti tu o io, è sempre quella.
> 
> "Si inizia. E si vede.".
> E si agisce (corre ai ripari) volta per volta.
> ...


Allora vedi quel che vedo io
(si inizia.. Si vede)

È cioè nulla di nuovo, rispetto alla "convivenza col virus" sotto un certo aspetto, in particolare quello legato alla socialità

Ma, come tento di spiegare dall'inizio di questo 3d, per me questo non risponde a una strategia (a me) chiara.

Quel che "si vede" in queste ore, per esempio è che le regioni cominciano a smarcarsi

Tu lo vedi? Io si

Veneto, Marche Abruzzo,
Liguria, Calabria Toscana, Sicilia Campania.. E andrei avanti

Le vedi?

Nella strategia del governo "si vedeva"?

Non lo so

Ma potrebbe essere una strategia precisa

"prendo tempo.. Così le regioni si smarcano e ognuno poi si sistema i cocci suoi" (glielo avevo detto di aspettare, io.. )

Ecco.. Questa sarebbe una strategia (se alla base di questo decreto ci fosse Anche questa strategia)

E non sarebbe fantascienza, ti assicuro

Nella politica brutta sporca e cattiva che c'è (non in quella del mulino bianco) questo è fare quotidiano 

Messa così comprenderei benissimo, e credo che i risultati saranno soddisfacenti (dal punto di vista dello smarcamento regionale)

Tu li vedi questi movimenti?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora vedi quel che vedo io
> (si inizia.. Si vede)
> 
> È cioè nulla di nuovo, rispetto alla "convivenza col virus" sotto un certo aspetto, in particolare quello legato alla socialità
> ...


c’e un dico e non dico evidente 
Oggi più regioni hanno chiesto chiarezza
Meno male che lo fanno così mi sento meno ignorante a chiedere la stessa chiarezza
Ma la mancanza di chiarezza è voluta e per una ignorante come me è evidente che lo sia 
Della serie dico la mia ma lasciando a voi e a chi deve sanzionarvi libera interpretazione, io per un quarto d’ora vi ho detto quanto siete stati bravi fino ad ora, apprezzate e stop


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> c’e un dico e non dico evidente
> Oggi più regioni hanno chiesto chiarezza
> Meno male che lo fanno così mi sento meno ignorante a chiedere la stessa chiarezza
> Ma la mancanza di chiarezza è voluta e per una ignorante come me è evidente che lo sia
> Della serie dico la mia ma lasciando a voi e a chi deve sanzionarvi libera interpretazione, io per un quarto d’ora vi ho detto quanto siete stati bravi fino ad ora, apprezzate e stop


Si, anche a me è evidente, ed è una parte di un insieme che non in quadro nel presente 

Da queste evoluzioni ed in particolare con questo ultimo decreto, ho come la sensazione che governo e regioni usino il cittadino, con decreti circolari e ordinanze, per dialogare fra loro e giocarsi le loro partite di potere sotterranee. 

Altro che salute e tutela dei cittadini

E spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io ero appassionata.
> L'avevo letto allora e mi è rimasto impresso proprio per il motivo che hai colto.
> 
> Anche secondo me l'autonomia riguarda la capacità di stare senza farsi risucchiare, o, talvolta, decidendo di lasciarsi risucchiare.
> ...


Per me è difficilissimo portare quell'etichetta ma so che esiste e so di essere una "cattiva" consumatrice. 
Non sono una risparmiatrice modello ma sono poco attratta dalle "tendenze del momento" (che siano tecologiche, modaiole o estetiche) quindi compro raramente e fruisco con regolarità di pochi servizi esterni.

La frase del tuo amico è applicabile a diversi e variegati contesti.
Solo che, dove la gratuità non è esplicitamente riferita al denaro, è più difficle identificarsi come merce.


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In generale può valere per l’omicidio che infatti la maggior parte delle persone non commette non per paura della pena, ma perché non vuole dare la morte. Personalmente devo lottare contro me stessa per uccidere un insetto, ho introiettato il rispetto per la vita. Ma non parcheggio dove c’è divieto di sosta per non prendere la multa, non perché, in moltissime vie, mi sembri così disturbante lasciare l’auto per un quarto d’ora. Tu invece hai introiettato come inaccettabile parcheggiare ovunque c’è il divieto?
> Ugualmente nei prossimi giorni vedrò i miei figli. Perché non oggi? Cosa c’è di diverso rispetto alla sicurezza sanitaria? Nulla. Ma oggi prenderei la multa.
> Parlare di motivazione interna in questo caso e in questo momento mi sembra solo volersi attribuire una superiorità etica basata sul nulla.


Provo a partire dalla fine.
Il voler dimostrare una superiorità etica è una tua attribuzione, non sono io a ritenere me superiore o altri inferiori o viceversa.
Laddove io ritenessi corretto un comportamento, anche antisociale, lo agirei prendendomi carico delle conseguenze, che certamente valuterei.
Questo non mi rimanda ad un'etica superiore.
Interno ed esterno sono solo spunti motivazionali differenti, infatti la stessa cosa funziona coi premi, non solo con le "punizioni" (multe).
A te sì, non ne comprendo la ragione, ma se è il tuo punto di vista su quel che io intenderei comunicare, non desidero in nessun modo metterlo in discussione. 

Per quel che riguarda la differenza tra oggi e i prossimi giorni.
In qualsiasi modello matematico si desideri studiare, le condizioni iniziali sono parte stringente per determinare il risultato.
Il momento t_0 è fondamentale e l'unico modo per determinarlo, in modo omogeneo e convenzionale su tutto il territorio, è fissarlo per tutti (in modo, arbitrario, concordo).
Quindi diciamo così, cambia qualcosa nell'insieme e nello studio dei dati dal 4 in poi. Meglio non so spiegarlo.

Sul divieto di sosta 
Ti parrà strano ma sì, io rispetto il codice della strada quasi sempre e non per il timore di multe.
Ed è una cosa che faccio "quasi ad ogni costo", anche a costo di pagare un garage o girare un paio d'ore (mi è successo).
I divieti di sosta sussistono prevalentemente nei seguenti casi: passi carrabili, atttraversamento disabili, strisce pedonali, posti con visibilità o carreggiata ridotta.
In tutti questi casi, lasciando la mia auto in sosta vietata, io recherei un danno a qualcuno.
E pensando che quel qualcuno potrei essere io, ribaltando la prospettiva, non lo faccio.
Quando l'ho fatto, ben sapendo che avrei preso una multa ma ritenendo le mie motivazioni più "emergenziali", ho scelto il posto che, a mio avviso, sarebbe risultato meno "dannoso" (non in termini di ammenda o blocco del mezzo) e in un paio di occasioni ho pagato la multa, punto.
Poteva succedere, è successo.
Quindi penso di aver introiettato il codice della strada (per quanto la cosa mi faccia abbastanza ridere )


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non lo saranno dopo?
> Se i locali riapriranno avranno normative e quindi dovranno seguirle
> Certo i coglioni che organizzeranno rave ci saranno ma credo saranno una netta minoranza


non so li vedo allergici alle regole.
Certo nei locali dovranno stare alle disposizioni, per questo non andranno nei locali pubblici


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Chiaramente siamo tutti bambini, novizi, in questo contesto, nessuno può dire: "io ho attraversato l'esperienza di 3 pandemie".. E quindi manca l'esperienza
> 
> Ma c'è la stiam facendo, eh? Tutti.
> sono passati 50 giorni, e i vari bambini, dalle rispettive posizioni hanno avuto spazio per imparare qualcosa.
> ...


Siamo tutti bambini.
In un certo senso, sì.
Concordo 

Tu parli di strategia di brevissimo periodo...io me lo auguro.
Ma che si possa parlare di "brevissimo", per quanto finora noto, non è affatto scontato, purtroppo.
Quel che è certo è che siamo gioco forza nella condizione di affidarci all'empirismo (facciamo e stiamo a vedere che succede), come in ogni situazione nuova.
Siamo bambini noi. Noi tutti.

L'esempio di tuo figlio è interessante.
Io non ho figli ma sento grande responsabilità verso diversi affetti e ho dovuto affrontare domande simili da prima che arrivasse il primo decreto, senza neppure la possibilità di dire "è una questione di rispetto delle regole e di multe da pagare".
Il secondo argomento sarebbe stato dirimente ad esempio per queste persone.
Sai la fatica che mi sarei risparmiata? 
Ho fatto con quel che avevo appunto, senza legge a sostenermi, senza multe a coadiuvarmi.
Senza nemmeno l'autorità genitoriale.
Tra le cose che avevo c'era la capacità di "spiegare" un grafico e tutte le variabili in gioco in un modello di quel tipo.
Oltre a qualche indicazione medica di carattere generale rispetto alla diffusione dei virus.
E ora sento dar peso ai link, mi vengono poste domande meno insofferenti e più pertinenti oltre ad adottare dei comportamenti legalmente non sanzionabili.
Segno, per me, che da fine febbraio sono stati fatti dei passi avanti in termini appunto di consapevolezza.
E anche i rischi che si prendono si prendono scientemente, con valutazioni autonome e ponderate rispetto ai rischi.
Che, nei casi che ho in mente, non si limitano al pagamento di una multa.

Tornando alla strategia.
Il lockdown serviva a "contenere" il danno esplosivo relativo alle terapie intensive.
Ora "tocca viverci" e, come per ogni convivenza, bisogna "prendere le misure" (continuando a tentare di limitare il danno).
Stiamo a vedere cosa capita, appunto.
Perché diversamente non si può fare.
Se decidiamo di non stare in "difesa continua", dobbiamo per forza aprirci e vedere come va.
Poi.
Tornare a decidere.
Questo, il processo che vedo io. Ho spiegato in modo comprensibile?


----------



## isabel (2 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista strettamente individuale, concordo. Nulla. Salvo la multa.
> 
> Dal punto di vista della raccolta dati (per quel che si riuscirà a fare con le risorse a disposizione) e quindi da un punto di vista collettivo e di ipotesi di indirizzo, individuare un punto di inizio è importante per stabilire finestre di analisi introducendo variabili in modo il più possibile controllato.


Esatto.
Penso lo abbia detto meglio tu.


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando parlavo io di diffusione del panico sono stata massacrata


Ci sono fasi.
Inizialmente la paura poteva essere funzionale per poter gestire un'emergenza, ora non più perché dopo due mesi questo termine non ha più senso.
Un'emergenza non può durare mesi, difatti tutti gli stati in questo periodo si sono dati da fare per definire una normalità, ovvero come convivere col virus. 
Nessuno stato può permettersi di non avere entrate di bilancio e al contempo di mantenere i cittadini a casa. 
È ovvio che si debba riaprire. 
Il tempo ce l'abbiamo avuto per definire il modo di farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, anche a me è evidente, ed è una parte di un insieme che non in quadro nel presente
> 
> Da queste evoluzioni ed in particolare con questo ultimo decreto, ho come la sensazione che governo e regioni usino il cittadino, con decreti circolari e ordinanze, per dialogare fra loro e giocarsi le loro partite di potere sotterranee.
> 
> ...


Ha chiarito che si può andare anche da un amico
Della serie c’era bisogno che qualcuno gli spiegasse che la cosa del congiunto era una cazzata
Due gg di polemiche e ritratta. Pensa lo spessore e la credibilità che hanno
Ritiro tutto. Puoi andare da un amico solo per casi di effettiva necessità 
Ho le lacrime dal ridere


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so li vedo allergici alle regole.
> Certo nei locali dovranno stare alle disposizioni, per questo non andranno nei locali pubblici


Si ritroveranno in un parco o in qualche cortile
Basta che mantengano le distanze


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Provo a partire dalla fine.
> Il voler dimostrare una superiorità etica è una tua attribuzione, non sono io a ritenere me superiore o altri inferiori o viceversa.
> Laddove io ritenessi corretto un comportamento, anche antisociale, lo agirei prendendomi carico delle conseguenze, che certamente valuterei.
> Questo non mi rimanda ad un'etica superiore.
> ...


Boh non ho capito perché mi spieghi cose che ho già scritto.
Convinta tu che i divieti siano tutti intuibili, a me va benissimo.
Comunque sì ci tieni a sentirti superiore.
Buon per  te.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista strettamente individuale, concordo. Nulla. Salvo la multa.
> 
> Dal punto di vista della raccolta dati (per quel che si riuscirà a fare con le risorse a disposizione) e quindi da un punto di vista collettivo e di ipotesi di indirizzo, individuare un punto di inizio è importante per stabilire finestre di analisi introducendo variabili in modo il più possibile controllato.


Ma pure per quello è una data arbitraria, avrebbero potuto sceglierne un’altra prima o dopo e la multa è conseguentè e determina il mio comportamento come quello degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà ma quelli che conosco tutti sotto i 30 , nessuno parla di questo.
> Sono piuttosto arrabbiati con coetanei che lavorano nel settore  statale è percepiscono stipendi mentre chi è nel privato non sta vedendo un euro.
> Quello sì , li vedo incazzati.
> L'atteggiamento che dici tu lo riscontro con quelli sopra sopra i trenta.
> C'è uno sbarramento significativo.


Di significativo c’è solo che ogni cappone cerca un cappone con cui beccarsi, ma non mette in discussione che il problema sia il cappone e va avanti a beccare in una gara al ribasso. Tutto questo è il risultato di una propaganda. Se poi ci si aggiunge un pizzico di anti casta il quadro è completo. Nessuna responsabilità, nessun impegno oltre a cercare di mantenere uno stile di vita che non è tenore di vita, ma solo stile. Ma l’ha già detto Ligabue, non è che siano necessari saggi per farsi venire dubbi.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Siamo tutti bambini.
> In un certo senso, sì.
> Concordo
> 
> ...


Ha spiegato benissimo

E certo che tocca viverci, è la fase della convivenza

Ma ad esempio io non vedo una strategia del "si fa con quel che si ha" in questo decreto

E diversamente si può fare, eccome

E non è una aspettativa, eh?
Ma un "non senso" a un potenziale utilizzo

Cosa "si ha" (anzi si avrebbe) oggi in Italia 3 maggio da usare?

Io vedo mille cose, che non si usano

Ad esempio una diffusione diversa nei territori, potenzialmente da sfruttare come "laboratori" per quel "proviamo e vediamo"

Motivandoli enormemente peraltro

Abbiamo le isole, facilmente recintabili

L'isola d'elba x esempio ha zero contagi : "proviamo e vediamo"

L'umbria uguale (ma non è un'isola)

La Sardegna è messa ancora diversa, proviamo e vediamo

Proviamo e vediamo, diversamente a fini sperimentali, e poi confrontiamo

Sperimentazione e studio

Io vedo un patrimonio immenso tutto italiano, rispetto a 50 giorni fa dove si possono avviare oggi veri e propri laboratori di sperimentazione territorialmente circoscritti di uso non solo per noi ma per il mondo intero.

Senza parlare del patrimonio di apprendimento sociale acquisito in questi giorni sulle pratiche di come stare in società, da sperimentare diversamente, per raccogliere dati

Dalla metropoli al paesello

E invece ci si azzuffa dietro ai congiunti e alle autocertificazioni..

Quindi, anche rispetto all'utilizzo di "risorse" vedo un mare di risorse sprecate. Disponibili oggi, e solo oggi

E questo solo per stare  sul "si prova e si vede"

Ma non sono stupito di questo eh, non è che mi aspettassi questo

Sto solo dicendo che nel "proviamo e vediamo" nei termini e nella forma di questo decreto, uguale per tutti, dappertutto e senza distingui, io non vedo nessuna strategia se non quella del tirare a campare

E la sperimentazione, è quella di andare a trovare lo zio anziché l'amico.. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha chiarito che si può andare anche da un amico
> Della serie c’era bisogno che qualcuno gli spiegasse che la cosa del congiunto era una cazzata
> Due gg di polemiche e ritratta. Pensa lo spessore e la credibilità che hanno
> Ritiro tutto. Puoi andare da un amico solo per casi di effettiva necessità
> Ho le lacrime dal ridere


Brava, ritira


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non vedo nessuna strategia se non quella del tirare a campare


È così!
Ma dappertutto eh! 
Anche negli evolutissimi USA; dove chi non è d'accordo scende in strada col fucile a pompa, raccogliendo pure il consenso del CEO supremo ,il quale differenzia le proprie strategie subordinandole a convenienze preelettorali di stato in stato e di volta in volta ,leggendo in sintesi il volere ed il sentire di questa o quella comunità.
La Calabria ha aperto per decisione del governo regionale ; molti sindaci rinnegando tale presa di posizione ,con loro ordinanze contrastano il provvedimento superiore.
È tutto un evolvere, un valutare, un considerare opportuno o meno delle scelte che non dovrebbero essere univoche , valide per tutti.
Molto più facile dare il "si salvi chi può" sotto la minaccia di una  formazione di B52.
Quasi impossibile determinare le strategie di "salvezza" per ciascun soggetto , in democrazia, tenendo conto delle peculiarità e delle differenziazioni delle fattispecie pur nelle proprie omogeneità di categoria .
Soprattutto quando la coperta è corta .
E, come sempre,nella storia dell'uomo, le comunità si riprendono ed evolvono grazie al buon uso della burocrazia che media le scelte "politiche" e quindi economiche, ma soprattutto all'impegno dei singoli.
Per ora la burocrazia sta facendo ancora la sentinella della scienza e della politica; la vera svolta ci sarà quando tornerà al servizio della popolazione agevolando e non ostacolando ,come peraltro avviene anche nella normalità extra pandemica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di significativo c’è solo che ogni cappone cerca un cappone con cui beccarsi, ma non mette in discussione che il problema sia il cappone e va avanti a beccare in una gara al ribasso. Tutto questo è il risultato di una propaganda. Se poi ci si aggiunge un pizzico di anti casta il quadro è completo. Nessuna responsabilità, nessun impegno oltre a cercare di mantenere uno stile di vita che non è tenore di vita, ma solo stile. Ma l’ha già detto Ligabue, non è che siano necessari saggi per farsi venire dubbi.


diciamo pure che tutti se iniziano ad avere grandi problemi economici diventano anticasta. 
E in una situazione come questa i privilegiati saltano all'occhio. Senza necessariamente andare nei piani alti.
Quando si inizia a far fuori i risparmi per vivere non si parla più di stile di vita ma di soppravvivenza.
E scusa tanto , ma un dipendente statale ha certezza. Uno privato e in mezzo a una strada.
I capponi ce li rubiamo a vicenda è ce li mangiamo altro che storie


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha chiarito che si può andare anche da un amico
> Della serie c’era bisogno che qualcuno gli spiegasse che la cosa del congiunto era una cazzata
> Due gg di polemiche e ritratta. Pensa lo spessore e la credibilità che hanno
> Ritiro tutto. Puoi andare da un amico solo per casi di effettiva necessità
> Ho le lacrime dal ridere


Ti riporto quanto ha risposto @ipazia al mio commento a pagina 7.



ipazia ha detto:


> Inizio dalla cosa dei congiunti che mi pare colpisca...è un bel termine congiunto. Il cui significato è parecchio chiaro se si parte dall'etimologia.
> Vien dal verbo congiungere. Messo accanto o insieme.
> 
> E' definito. Ma è anche abbastanza ampio da dar spazio di manovra, rilevare gli umori e aprire un pochetto la borsa.
> Io sono piuttosto convinta che si aspettassero tutte le domande e avessero già anche pronte le risposte.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti riporto quanto ha risposto @ipazia al mio commento a pagina 7.


Avevo letto
E essere chiari da subito? C’era bisogno di aspettare delle domande? 
Ieri sera hanno intervistato vigili che non  sapevano cosa era punibile e cosa no
Non lo sapevano loro, figurati la gente normale.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure per quello è una data arbitraria, avrebbero potuto sceglierne un’altra prima o dopo e la multa è conseguentè e determina il mio comportamento come quello degli altri.


Certo.
Si sarebbe potuto scegliere anche di sperimentare il non-lockdown se è per quello. 
Saremmo sempre nell'ottica del "proviamo e vediamo come va".

Ed in effetti le sperimentazioni arbitrarie sono state fatte.

A parlare sono i risultati.

Taiwan, Singapore, Vietnam, Portogallo, Grecia hanno scelto di ignorare l'oms e mentre da noi ci si faceva le seghe su "ma a noi non succederà nulla succede agli altri, avevano già fatto". E si vedono ora i risultati.

Io personalmente, tenendo conto della MIA personale analisi da donna della strada, a prescindere dalle multe ho iniziato ad evitare gli assembramenti e gli amici agli inizi di marzo.
Con me parecchi altri. I miei amici tanto per iniziare 

Quindi noi continuiamo a muoverci secondo noi, tenendo in considerazione le indicazioni nazionali ma declinandole.

E tenendo conto dell'analisi dello situazione paese, e quindi partendo dal presupposto che il sistema paese non è in grado di tutelarci e muoversi come ci si dovrebbe muovere (e come si muovono quelli in cui le cose funzionano) decliniamo i nostri comportamenti.

Non ho bisogno delle multe. E nemmeno di Conte.

IO ho ben chiaro che se da questa data arbitraria (fino ad un certo punto perchè comunque è stata decisa sulla base di analisi, giuste o sbagliate ma ci sono) se mescolo in botto le uscite ricreative con le riaperture lavorative, butto nel campo di analisi, già zoppo in partenza per mancanza di mezzi nazionali, troppe variabili e questo non solo non ha senso in termini analitici.

Ma non ha senso nemmeno per la ripartenza lavorativa.

*Il rischio, alto, è il boomerang è una nuova serrate generale per non far crollare il sistema sanitario. 
Con quel che ne risulta in termini di costi (che come sistema paese non possiamo permetterci). *

SE dovesse ripartire il giro dei contagi, e in questo momento di "inizio" di analisi le variabili buttate nel campo sono troppe, la prima azione sarà richiudere tutto. Lavoro compreso.

Chiunque faccia un minimo di analisi, sa che se butti dentro troppe analisi tutte insieme, non sei più in grado di analizzare la successione degli eventi e di conseguenza limiti le tue opzioni di scelta.

Poi...oh.

Non posso farci niente.
Non posso migliorare il sistema sanitario, non posso migliorare la storia di questo paese.
Non posso fare infusioni di competenze di analisi in chi non si pone nemmeno il problema di non averne.

Quel che posso fare, e sto facendo, è decidere per me.
A prescindere.
E organizzarmi di conseguenza.
E tutelarmi.

Anche e soprattutto dalla ignoranza diffusa e dalla stupidità.


Di sicuro le mie decisioni non discendono dalle multe.

Io, per dire, dai miei genitori ci sono andata.
Era possibile farlo per portare la spesa e farmaci. Bastava leggersi il dpcm.
Quindi arrivavo davanti al loro cancello, facevo squillare il cel loro aprivano il cancello e rimanevano sul pianerottolo.
Quindi distanza di almeno 5 metri. E tutti con mascherine.
Lasciavo loro quel che gli portavo fuori, e loro lo lasciavano fuori per tot tempo.
Con esagerazione prudenziale nemmeno toccavo il cancello.
Quattro chiacchiere e poi salutavo e andavo.

ME l'ha detto conte?
No. ho usato le mie competenze per declinare l'affetto.

Se Conte mi avesse detto che avrei potuto abbracciarli, cor cazzo che l'avrei fatto.
E non inizierò a farlo perchè conte mi da il permesso. Decido io. (vero che ho competenze e rete sociale per potermi permettere di fare valutazioni che non sia date dalla spinta emotiva. Ma è frutto della mia intelligenza essermele create)

Non ho sentito interruzioni nel rapporto.
*Certo ho adattato le MODALITA' del rapporto alla situazione.*

Idem mia sorella.

Per quanto schizofrenico e instabile i vari dpcm non hanno mai vietato l'essenziale.

La mia amica con colonia in gestione, ha serenamente continuato a portar da mangiare ai gatti.
E sono stata pure gentile che ho riportato l'informazione pure qui. Come ne ho riportare altre.
Poi non sono cazzi miei se chi legge non sa cosa farsene. Il mio l'ho fatto.
Non sono responsabile delle azioni altrui.
A me interessa il mio modo di muovermi. Non il consenso o la norma. E' con me che faccio i conti.

Ci siamo organizzate nel caso beccasse il vigilante ignorante che non conosceva la norma dpcm riguardo i randagi sul territorio con la nostra amica avvocata. Ma non c'è stato bisogno di nessun intervento.

Ora non vedrò gli amici non perchè me l'ha detto conte.
Ma perchè so contare e farmi una proiezione dei link. E "prevedere" possibili quadri.

Perchè siccome è prioritario l'avvio lavorativo per poter analizzare i link e riprogettare, ora so che è necessario tracciare il meglio possibile quelli lavorativi. Escludendo il numero maggiore di variabili possibile

Quindi, siccome so che un buon 80% di italiani non è in grado di ragionare in questi termini e non posso farci niente, io che posso lo faccio.
E' il contributo che posso dare. 

Poi capisco che ci sia chi ha bisogno delle sanzioni.
Ma, ad una certa, sono anche cazzi loro eh se non sono in grado di fare diversamente.
D'altro canto le regole non le si sono inventate mica per chi le sa.
Chi se le sa dare non ha bisogno delle regole.

Le si sono inventate e le si fanno applicare per chi non le sa e non è autonomo a questo livello.

Un po' come a scuola.
REGOLA: non si dicono le parolacce.
Gli adulti non hanno, teoricamente, bisogno di questa regola e sanno declinare il linguaggio in funzione del contesto e dei presenti.
Ai bambini glielo si deve insegnare.

Ecco perchè c'è la regola.

Se lo sapessero, non ci sarebbe bisogno della regola.
I bambini che l'hanno già imparato, non dicono parolacce a prescindere dalla regola.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avevo letto
> E essere chiari da subito? C’era bisogno di aspettare delle domande?
> Ieri sera hanno intervistato vigili che non  sapevano cosa era punibile e cosa no
> Non lo sapevano loro, figurati la gente normale.


In termini di rilevazione dei bisogni sociali, metodologicamente parlando, creare spazio per far porre domande è una tecnica per leggere il territorio e rilevarne intenzioni e bisogni.
Mappatura sociale.

L'obiettivo è la taratura dell'intervento, fra gli altri.

La chiarezza non c'entra niente.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo.
> Si sarebbe potuto scegliere anche di sperimentare il non-lockdown se è per quello.
> Saremmo sempre nell'ottica del "proviamo e vediamo come va".
> 
> ...


Non è che c’è bisogno della regola
la differenza tra me e te giusto per fare un esempio, è che tu ti muovi come vuoi e lo puoi fare, io non posso fare quello che secondo me è fattibile e mi devo adeguare alla regola. E lo faccio. Non ho mai trasgredito. Non perché fossi d’accordo però.
E ripeto tu sei serena perché fai esattamente quello che ritieni corretto e per altro, anche se non ti interessa,non ti è vietato farlo.
Io invece sono serena (si sopravvive anche senza certe cose) ma dispiaciuta di non poter fare quello che io ritengo corretto fare. 
continuiamo a dire le stesse cose per altro


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In termini di rilevazione dei bisogni sociali, metodologicamente parlando, creare spazio per far porre domande è una tecnica per leggere il territorio e rilevarne intenzioni e bisogni.
> Mappatura sociale.
> 
> L'obiettivo è la taratura dell'intervento, fra gli altri.
> ...


Perché le domande che sarebbero arrivate secondo lui non erano scontate? 
la chiarezza c’entra eccome
Della serie ci provo e poi faccio marcia indietro e poi aggiungo e poi tolgo
Se sei convinto delle decisioni che hai preso e sai che sono le migliori per tutelare la nazione di cui sei il presidente del consiglio non tari nulla perché quello che arriva a me cittadino comune è che non sai dove sbattere la testa e soprattutto non hai le palle per portare avanti quello di cui sei convinto


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora vedi quel che vedo io
> (si inizia.. Si vede)
> 
> È cioè nulla di nuovo, rispetto alla "convivenza col virus" sotto un certo aspetto, in particolare quello legato alla socialità
> ...


No, io non vedo quello che vedi tu @Skorpio. 

Ma prima di risponderti, ieri ho avuto una illuminazione, mi diresti cosa intendi per "strategia"? 

Secondo me intendiamo due cose ben diverse. Profondamente diverse. 

In termini di riprogettazione sociale euristica (che è quella che serve in situazione complessa e con presenza di molteplici variabili) per strategia si intendono i  passi provvisori sottoposti a valutazione in itinere. (passi che possono essere quindi modificati in itinere...e che devono essere modificati, per adattare l'intevento). 

Ossia non un percorso predeterminato (che non è possibile in carenza di informazioni) che va da A a B, ma un percorso che inserisce mano a mano le variabili emergenti in situazione partendo da A e presupponendo di dover andare a B.

La progettazione - e quindi le strategie - sono un sottoprodotto del percorso. 
Questo per permettere l'inserimento, mano a mano, delle variabili e ritarare in itinere il percorso stesso.  

Tu cosa intendi per strategia?


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché le domande che sarebbero arrivate secondo lui non erano scontate?
> la chiarezza c’entra eccome
> Della serie ci provo e poi faccio marcia indietro e poi aggiungo e poi tolgo
> Se sei convinto delle decisioni che hai preso e sai che sono le migliori per tutelare la nazione di cui sei il presidente del consiglio non tari nulla perché quello che arriva a me cittadino comune è che non sai dove sbattere la testa e soprattutto non hai le palle per portare avanti quello di cui sei convinto


Non è questione che siano o meno scontate.
Più che scontate prevedibili, in termini di previsione matematica e di lettura sociale.

Ma il fatto che arrivino certe risposte e non altre, e i movimenti che si attivano nel mentre, sono informazioni utili a cogliere le tendenze.

Tanto che non ha risposto alle domande.

Ma sulla base delle domande hanno collocato un termine "affetto stabile", che giuridicamente non aveva fino a ieri un significato preciso, nella situazione e orientando in funzione di una direzione (ossia limitare il più possibile i link).

Molto probabilmente, se non si fosse evidenziato questo spasmodico bisogno degli amici (che fa coerentemente prevedere su base nazionale un innalzamento dei link) affetto stabile avrebbe significato, da ora e per ora, anche gli amici.

Io ve lo sto ripetendo che in questo momento siamo "reagenti" e sto pure provando a dire due o tre cosine cercando di renderle intelleggibili. 
Poi oh. 

Non so che altro dire. 

L'importante, come dicevo, è essere sereni.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione che siano o meno scontate.
> Più che scontate prevedibili.
> 
> Ma il fatto che arrivino e i movimenti che si creano mentre arrivano sono informazioni.
> ...


Ecco per me è impensabile che non si sia  pensato che la gente abbia voglia di incontrare i propri amici in sicurezza e senza assembramenti a volte più che incontrare zii cugini ecc ecc
Quindi sarebbe stato corretto da subito dire: i congiunti sono congiunti e non amici. Invece che parlare di affetti stabili, poi spiegare cosa sono gli affetti stabili, poi togliere poi aggiungere 
Ma prendi una cazzo di decisione è portala avanti. Sei convinto? Sei tu e gli esperti che decidere? Stop. Siamo d’accordo, non siamo d’accordo ci adeguiamo e per chi non si adegua c’è la sanzione. Fine.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che c’è bisogno della regola
> la differenza tra me e te giusto per fare un esempio, è che tu ti muovi come vuoi e lo puoi fare, io non posso fare quello che secondo me è fattibile e mi devo adeguare alla regola. E lo faccio. Non ho mai trasgredito. Non perché fossi d’accordo però.
> E ripeto tu sei serena perché fai esattamente quello che ritieni corretto e per altro, anche se non ti interessa,non ti è vietato farlo.
> Io invece sono serena (si sopravvive anche senza certe cose) ma dispiaciuta di non poter fare quello che io ritengo corretto fare.
> continuiamo a dire le stesse cose per altro


No @Nocciola. 

Io non mi muovo come "voglio e posso". 

Io so analizzare la situazione perchè ho competenze in termini di lettura e mappatura e progettazione del territorio. 
Oltre che avere una formazione seria all'igiene di comunità.

Mi sono creata una rete sociale che comprende medici, avvocati, etc che vanno a completare per quel che si può.

Quindi mi muovo su queste basi. 
Sapendo cosa faccio nei limiti di quel che si può sapere in una situazione in divenire.  

E invece io ho trasgredito parecchio. 
In tutti campi. 

HO un buon rapporto con la trasgressione. 

Tanto che se ad un certo punto in questa situazione se vedessi che le cose vanno completamente fuori controllo (per ora non lo vedo...anche se penso non manchi molto) so che trasgredirò senza pormi il minimo problema e organizzandomi per farlo il più possibile in sicurezza (anche economica).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diciamo pure che tutti se iniziano ad avere grandi problemi economici diventano anticasta.
> E in una situazione come questa i privilegiati saltano all'occhio. Senza necessariamente andare nei piani alti.
> Quando si inizia a far fuori i risparmi per vivere non si parla più di stile di vita ma di soppravvivenza.
> E scusa tanto , ma un dipendente statale ha certezza. Uno privato e in mezzo a una strada.
> I capponi ce li rubiamo a vicenda è ce li mangiamo altro che storie


Certo se la consuetudine è sempre guardare il vicino è difficile trovare un modo diverso di guardare le cose.
Del resto la difficoltà a tollerare la chiusura ha portato mezza Italia a guardare dal balcone chi passava e chiederne la sanzione.
Adesso sarà diverso? Ci saranno vicini a verificare le relazioni altrui. Del resto tanti non sono andati al di là della mentalità del paesino che controlla tipo, colore e numero delle mutande stese (e lo dimostrano il successo di tanti reality e trasmissioni della Dè Filippi) perché ma dovrebbero porsi domande sui diritti dei lavoratori e chiederne di più, meglio chiedere che non ne abbia nessuno. Si continua come i capponi di Renzo e Manzoni ce lo ha fatto notare qualche anno fa. Ma ci piace troppo la sensazione di potere quando ci viene data la possibilità di giudicare le famiglie degli altri a C’è posta per te e le relazioni tra giovani e anziani e le contrapposizioni alla Bonolis: dipendenti pubblici o privati? E adesso vediamo chi ha il culo più bello.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È così!
> Ma dappertutto eh!
> Anche negli evolutissimi USA; dove chi non è d'accordo scende in strada col fucile a pompa, raccogliendo pure il consenso del *CEO* supremo ,il quale differenzia le proprie strategie subordinandole a convenienze preelettorali di stato in stato e di volta in volta ,leggendo in sintesi il volere ed il sentire di questa o quella comunità.
> La Calabria ha aperto per decisione del governo regionale ; molti sindaci rinnegando tale presa di posizione ,con loro ordinanze contrastano il provvedimento superiore.
> ...


Ma chi è?


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco per me è impensabile che non si sia  pensato che la gente abbia voglia di incontrare i propri amici in sicurezza e senza assembramenti a volte più che incontrare zii cugini ecc ecc
> Quindi sarebbe stato corretto da subito dire: i congiunti sono congiunti e non amici. Invece che parlare di affetti stabili, poi spiegare cosa sono gli affetti stabili, poi togliere poi aggiungere
> Ma prendi una cazzo di decisione è portala avanti. Sei convinto? Sei tu e gli esperti che decidere? Stop. Siamo d’accordo, non siamo d’accordo ci adeguiamo e per chi non si adegua c’è la sanzione. Fine.


Ti sto dicendo

1- lo sapevano

2- l'interesse era misurare i movimenti intorno a questo sapere

Ho già detto che "affetto stabile" non è un termine casuale.
Conte è un avvocato.
Sapeva benissimo che in giurisprudenza non è chiaro e definito il significato.

In giurisprudenza sono esattamente le zone di ombra dove ci si giocano le opzioni decisionali.

E' lo stato.

Quello che fai o non fai tu è materiale per governare per prendere decisioni.

E siccome per decidere per 60 milioni di persone cercando di dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte non è scontato, si raccolgono informazioni.

Si chiama mappatura dei bisogni in termini tecnici.

Ma se non riesci a fare questo passaggio, capisco benissimo la tua frustrazione.

Io ti sto dando una alternativa.
Poi mica ti voglio convincere. 

A me è piuttosto chiaro, eh, quello che si sta facendo. Anche in termini metodologici generali.  

LA mia non è una opinione personale. 

E' metodo condiviso negli ambienti della ricerca e della progettazione sociale. 
Fra l'altro non sto inventando niente. Mi rifaccio solo agli studi e alle tecniche che si applicano normalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> No @Nocciola.
> 
> Io non mi muovo come "voglio e posso".
> 
> ...


Come dire che chi non si muove come te sta sbagliando perché non informato 
Non dovevo neanche entrare in questa conversazione e lo sapevo 
Dopo che il virus me lo sono cercato e in ospedale ho parlato con medici fantasmi (Intanto è sempre latitante quella che mi ha detto queste cose, tanto era nel giusto eh) é inutile che continuo a cercare di partecipare 
Buona continuazione


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti sto dicendo
> 
> 1- lo sapevano
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che non sono scema l’ho capito
Non la condivido tutto qui 
Non condivido il gestire così questa situazione 
E se io che sono l’ultima degli ignoranti lo sapevo scusa se ci vedo una presa per il culo se fatto dal presidente del consiglio avvocato e dagli esperti
E non sono frustrata anzi almeno ho motivo per farmi due risate nella noia generale di questo periodo


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come dire che chi non si muove come te sta sbagliando perché non informato
> Non dovevo neanche entrare in questa conversazione e lo sapevo
> Dopo che il virus me lo sono cercato e in ospedale ho parlato con medici fantasmi (Intanto è sempre latitante quella che mi ha detto queste cose, tanto era nel giusto eh) é inutile che continuo a cercare di partecipare
> Buona continuazione


Mah. Secondo me è un dialogo tra sordi. E arroccati in torri d'avorio per di più. Non è certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come dire che chi non si muove come te sta sbagliando perché non informato
> Non dovevo neanche entrare in questa conversazione e lo sapevo
> Dopo che il virus me lo sono cercato e in ospedale ho parlato con medici fantasmi (Intanto è sempre latitante quella che mi ha detto queste cose, tanto era nel giusto eh) é inutile che continuo a cercare di partecipare
> Buona continuazione


Non è che come dire che chi si muove come me sta sbagliando.

Io sono informata e non esprimo opinioni. 
So quello che faccio e perchè.
Fondatamente e non sull'onda dell'emotività. 

Condivido, se non riesci a discutere, è inutile che continui a cercare di partecipare. 

Come ti dicevo in altro post, in questo periodo quel che conta è essere sereni. 

Buona continuazione a te


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è che come dire che chi si muove come me sta sbagliando.
> 
> Io sono informata e non esprimo opinioni.
> So quello che faccio e perchè.
> ...


Non sono io che non riesco a discutere 
E anche io so quello che faccio, ripeto non sono scema


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *E non sono frustrata anzi almeno ho motivo per farmi due risate nella noia generale di questo periodo*



Bene. Sono contenta per te.

L'importante è ridere ed essere sereni!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Secondo me è un dialogo tra sordi. E arroccati in torri d'avorio per di più. Non è certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.


Io i Sordi li vedo solo in una direzione
Però probabilmente hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo.
> Si sarebbe potuto scegliere anche di sperimentare il non-lockdown se è per quello.
> Saremmo sempre nell'ottica del "proviamo e vediamo come va".
> 
> ...


Tremo al pensiero di rispondere... non è che ho bisogno di ottanta esempi per capire. Ho capito già prima. I miei figli sono in comuni diversi e io non sono in condizioni tali da richiedere assistenza e quindi non li potevo vedere.
Quindi sì siamo stati fermati dalla normativa e multe conseguenti.
Poiché non conosco le situazioni di ogni persona non mi permetterei di dire cosa è giusto fare e implicitamente o esplicitamente dare dei bambinetti ignoranti o indisciplinati agli altri. Facciamo la gara a chi è stata prima a casa? Beh vinco io. E allora? Sono stata brava perché ho potuto farlo e la cassiera del supermercato no?
Ogni regola comporta una sanzione. Volersi sentire fuori da questa cosa è un espediente psicologico per non sentirsi sottoposti alla autorità. Per me invece è adulto accettare il fatto che esistano le autorità e che prendano decisioni anche per me e obblighino a rispettarle anche quando in coscienza e conoscenza so che potrei agire diversamente.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono io che non riesco a discutere
> E anche io so quello che faccio, ripeto non sono scema


Però così mi tiri matta...e un po' vai e un po' torni...

Facciamo che quando hai deciso mi cerchi tu 

Io non ho problemi di sorta.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tremo al pensiero di rispondere... non è che ho bisogno di ottanta esempi per capire. Ho capito già prima. I miei figli sono in comuni diversi e io non sono in condizioni tali da richiedere assistenza e quindi non li potevo vedere.
> Quindi sì siamo stati fermati dalla normativa e multe conseguenti.
> Poiché non conosco le situazioni di ogni persona non mi permetterei di dire cosa è giusto fare e implicitamente o esplicitamente dare dei bambinetti ignoranti o indisciplinati agli altri. Facciamo la gara a chi è stata prima a casa? Beh vinco io. E allora? Sono stata brava perché ho potuto farlo e la cassiera del supermercato no?
> Ogni regola comporta una sanzione. Volersi sentire fuori da questa cosa è un espediente psicologico per non sentirsi sottoposti alla autorità. Per invece è adulto accettare il fatto che esistano le autorità e che prendano decisioni anche per me e obblighino a rispettarle anche quando in coscienza e conoscenza so che potrei agire diversamente.


Se sei sopra i 65 anni, sei in condizione. 
Anche noi comuni diversi.

Mescoli pomodori con zucchine. 

Se avessi un orto, sapresti che è un erroraccio per il benessere dei pomodori, che hanno bisogno di aver vicino piante a bassa vegetazione 

Mi dispiace che tu percepisca una qualche forma di gara. 

Io non la percepisco. 
E non la attuo fra l'altro.

Fossi in competizione...vabbè. 

Io sto serenamente chiacchierando e tenendo pure conto del tuo appunto, ossia facendo attenzione a non esser troppo tecnica. 

Se da così fastidio, interrompo la comunicazione. 
Dimmi tu


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però così mi tiri matta...e un po' vai e un po' torni...
> 
> Facciamo che quando hai deciso mi cerchi tu
> 
> Io non ho problemi di sorta.


Ma io non devo cercare te
Accusi di non voler discutere ma sei tu che non discuti
Ti poni come quella che sa tutto e fa tutto bene e gli altri sono bambini scemi che hanno bisogno del papà cattivo
E non ascolti le motivazioni degli altri perché per te sono cazzate,
A te va bene vedere tua madre da 5 metri e appoggiare la spesa sul pianerottolo  , io vado a casa sua e sto sul divano con lei. Non la bacio e non  l’abbraccio ma sono umana e mi manca
Mi manca abbracciare i miei amici ma soprattutto mi manca non vederli e io li vedrei oggi stesso sapendo che non sarebbe un problema se fatto nel giusto modo. E non sono scema perché lo penso
Ma non mi permetto di pensare di essere meglio di te che applichi misure diverse delle mie che non condivido.
La cogli la differenza?
Quindi come si fa a discutere e confrontarsi se si parte da io ho ragione e voi no
Io sono informata e voi no
Io faccio giusto e voi no


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Per me è difficilissimo portare quell'etichetta ma so che esiste e so di essere una "cattiva" consumatrice.
> Non sono una risparmiatrice modello ma sono poco attratta dalle "tendenze del momento" (che siano tecologiche, modaiole o estetiche) quindi compro raramente e fruisco con regolarità di pochi servizi esterni.
> 
> La frase del tuo amico è applicabile a diversi e variegati contesti.
> Solo che, dove la gratuità non è esplicitamente riferita al denaro, è più difficle identificarsi come merce.


E' una etichetta complessa in effetti  

Io non sono attratta dalle tendenze.
Però per esempio in termini abitativi mi sono rifatta alle ultime tendenze tecnologiche.

Tendo ad usare i miei riferimenti scientifici per orientare il mio consumo. 
E sono frugale.
Quindi ho pochi bisogni essenziali. Anche io compro raramente.
E ho uno o due servizi di riferimento. Che ho stabilito esser affidabili.

LA frase del mio amico è parecchio interessante.
Anche in questa situazione.

Sì, la difficoltà è proprio non tanto identificarsi, quando riconoscere di essere identificati come merce.
Non sprecare temo ed energia ad entrarci in conflitto ed usare invece a proprio vantaggio quel tipo di considerazione.

E' una prospettiva che mi fa parecchio ridacchiare e ci gioco. 

(compensando il mio non essere una risparmiatrice modello, fra le altre cose. Lo trovo un comportamento funzionale al contesto storico e sociale in cui si deve vivere)


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non devo cercare te
> Accusi di non voler discutere ma sei tu che non discuti
> Ti poni come quella che sa tutto e fa tutto bene e gli altri sono bambini scemi che hanno bisogno del papà cattivo
> E non ascolti le motivazioni degli altri perché per te sono cazzate,
> ...


Mi piacciono le affermazioni sostanziate.
E non le opinioni personali.

Non penso che ogni opinione abbia lo stesso valore informativo.
Penso abbiano la stessa dignità. Ma uguale dignità non significa stesso fondamento informativo.
Ma è un altro discorso.

Come ti ho scritto anche settimane fa.

Io non ho problemi alla discussione quando questa è discussione su fatti (non ho interesse alla lamentela sul sono d'accordo o non sono d'accordo in una situazione in cui esprimere accordo o disaccordo ha come unica funzione il contenimento della frustrazione e lo schieramento.)

Ma valuto i modi.

Lamentela e recriminazione (del tipo "tu sei cattivvaaaaa!!!" ) non appartiene alle mie modalità comunicative.

Come hai visto, dopo che ti avevo detto tempo fa che non avevo intenzione di parlare con te di questo argomento non ne ho riparlato, con te, fin tanto che le tue modalità erano quelle di tentare di usarmi come contenitore della tua frustrazione e cestino del tuo vomito emozionale.
Movimento che comprendo ma a cu non ho desiderio di partecipazione.

Ne ho riparlato perchè ho valutato che i tuoi toni fossero di nuovo accettabili.

SE ti senti scema (e io non ti ho scritto che sei scema, semmai hai più volte scritto che non lo sei. Se l'ho scritto, riportami il post e ben lieta di scusarmi.) non è mio compito rassicurarti sul fatto che tu non lo sia. (fra l'altro la rassicurazione non servirebbe comunque). 

Come non ti ho scritto che io sono brava e tu no (stesso discorso. Portami il post e mi scuso lietamente)

E' invece qui sopra il tuo post con tutta una serie di tue riflessioni su di me di cui prendo atto, ma di cui non condivido nè il tono giudicante nè il contenuto.
Quindi prendo atto dei contenuti ma rifiuto fermamente sia il tono sia il contenuto specifico.

Ma sentiti assolutamente libera di pensare di me quel che più TI risponde e rassicura rispetto a te 

Da parte mia la discussione si chiude qui.
Serenamente eh.

Fa anche un po' ridere...tipo lockdown che si apre e si chiude all'aumento dei contagi


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avevo letto
> E essere chiari da subito? C’era bisogno di aspettare delle domande?
> Ieri sera hanno intervistato vigili che non  sapevano cosa era punibile e cosa no
> Non lo sapevano loro, figurati la gente normale.


Si mi ero posta la stessa questione. Era intuibile che qualcuno si sarebbe chiesto se ci entravano fidanzati e amici.
Tanto valeva dirlo subito. Viene da pensare.
Ti ho quotato il messaggio di @ipazia perchè mi ha fatto notare che era voluto, l'uso del termine è stato scelto. E a pensarci mi trovo d'accordo con lei.
Quello che è scaturito è voluto.
In punto è: perchè?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Se sei convinto delle decisioni che hai preso e sai che sono le migliori per tutelare la nazione di cui sei il presidente del consiglio non tari nulla perché quello che arriva a me cittadino comune è che non sai dove sbattere la testa e soprattutto non hai le palle per portare avanti quello di cui sei convinto





Nocciola ha detto:


> scusa se ci vedo una presa per il culo se fatto dal presidente del consiglio avvocato e dagli esperti


Idem. Ma è talmente banale se ci pensi che non è casuale.



ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione che siano o meno scontate.
> Più che scontate prevedibili, in termini di previsione matematica e di lettura sociale.
> 
> Ma il fatto che arrivino certe risposte e non altre, *e i movimenti che si attivano nel mentre*, sono informazioni utili a cogliere le tendenze.
> ...


Non ho capito il neretto, che movimenti?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo se la consuetudine è sempre guardare il vicino è difficile trovare un modo diverso di guardare le cose.
> Del resto la difficoltà a tollerare la chiusura ha portato mezza Italia a guardare dal balcone chi passava e chiederne la sanzione.


Comunque sono state solo alcune voci. Anche io ne ho viste (se guardo un attimo fuori dalla finestra, a meno che non sia cosa ritenuta strana o inconsueta, e una settimana fa vedevo uno senza mascherina lo notavo), questo non significa che abbia chiamato qualcuno per chiedere sanzioni. Probabilmente sono state la maggiorparte delle persone. Non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le affermazioni sostanziate.
> E non le opinioni personali.
> 
> Non penso che ogni opinione abbia lo stesso valore informativo.
> ...


Ovviamente non hai capito una parola ma sempre colpa mia che non mi spiego e  confermi che neanche fai il tentativo 
Io non riverso su nessuno nessuna frustrazione o altro
È una tua interpretazione, errata ma essendo tua Non ho motivo di cercare di fartela cambiare 
Va bene così, il dialogo per me è tra persone che si confrontano e ascoltano. Per te è parlare solo con chi la pensa come te.
Siamo diverse ce lo diciamo da anni . Io lo sforzo lo faccio. Ma dopo un po’ rinuncio


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si mi ero posta la stessa questione. Era intuibile che qualcuno si sarebbe chiesto se ci entravano fidanzati e amici.
> Tanto valeva dirlo subito. Viene da pensare.
> Ti ho quotato il messaggio di @ipazia perchè mi ha fatto notare che era voluto, l'uso del termine è stato scelto. E a pensarci mi trovo d'accordo con lei.
> Quello che è scaturito è voluto.
> ...


Certo che non lo è. Per questo fa incazzare ancora di più


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito il neretto, che movimenti?


Provo a farla semplice.

Le risposte delle persone.
Ossia le loro domande. E le loro esternazioni.

Individuo un comportamento obiettivo (vedere gli amici, mangiare le caramelle, farsi le pere, comprare il dash)

Lancio un'esca e raccolgo dal maggior numero di fonti possibili le risposte. Le riflessioni. Le emotività spontanee. (tipo brainstorming di massa la cui lavagna è l'online).

Stabilisco un intervallo di rilevamento e raccolta. (un giorno? due giorni?)

Stabilisco il più possibile il dominio in cui i dati vengono raccolti, in modo da non avere forme comunicative troppo divergenti (comparare risposte aperte e chiuse ad un questionario su carta o ad uno online richiede analisi differenti. Diverso è il mezzo di raccolta etcetc).

Più la raccolta è qualitativa, più è complessa l'analisi (e quindi suscettibile di errori).
Ma una raccolta dati qualitativa fornisce una montagna di informazioni anche implicite importanti rispetto al comportamento obiettivo.
E rispetto alla conduzione di comportamenti sono quelli impliciti a fare la differenza.
Specialmente includendo i comportamenti problema nell'analisi.

Lì dentro ci colgo un andamento generale che generalizzo. (ipotizzando un margine di errore tollerabile soggetto ad accomodamenti in itinere e dipendente da altre rilevazioni dati correlate).

Apro e chiudo parentesi...i tracciamenti delle ricerche online, il trattamento dati di facebook, twitter, instagram, whatsapp etc etc....io non sono una sviluppatrice. Chi sviluppa sa benissimo come utilizzare quella marea di dati per individuare le oscillazioni. E li usano infatti per decidere cosa mandarti in termini di pubblicità - che è l'utilizzo più semplice di quei dati -  

Quanto si è scritto a riguardo nei vari social in questi due giorni?
Quanto è stata stimolata la domanda in questione dai vari quotidiani?
Quante provocazioni a riguardo sparse?

Se ci fosse qualcuno che sa spiegare la raccolta dati anche a questo livello potrebbe essere interessante.

Su quella base decido come muovermi.
E inizio a prevedere anche eventuali aggiustamenti.
E margini di errore tollerabili e non. (le norme vengono costruite anche comprendendo questo tipo di valutazione qui).

Questo tipo di metodologie vengono usate nel marketing per dirigere esattamente le onde dei consumatori verso un determinato prodotto.
Ossia per creare la domanda avendo deciso a priori la risposta.
Che è "decido" un comportamento che voglio attuato (la domanda comportamentale) e creo le domande per gli utenti (ossia le risposte comportamentale) per portare la domanda negli utenti dove io desidero vada.
(utenti che, per esempio, dopo un po' trovano I.N.D.I.S.P.E.S.A.B.I.L.E. il dash di sti cazzi in un numero che permette di fare previsioni di bilancio e quindi attuare decisioni per le campagne a venire, fra le altre cose).

Poi...forse sopravvaluto i nostri governanti e sono semplicemente scemi.
Ipotesi che non escludo aprioristicamente.
E potrebbe essere. G. mi dice che sono una inguaribile ottimista nei confronti del genere umano, e che la maggior parte delle volte i comportamenti sono semplicemente dettati dal caos. Vero anche questo. (ma anche il caos h a il suo ordine, di solito gli rispondo....basta non avere un ordine di riferimento come parametro  )

Tanto che personalmente penso che stiano andando in corsa e non abbiano incluso alcune variabili, come per esempio la rabbia e la frustrazione e i possibili effetti sul lungo periodo.
D'altro canto sono almeno 40 anni che non riescono a fare analisi su lungo periodo. Quindi non mi stupisce più tanto.

Mi vien il sospetto che pensino di contenere la rabbia col biscottino della privacy.
Ossia il fatto che, sapendo benissimo che la trasgressione alla norma è connaturata alla norma stessa, se io ti metto un vincolo alto.
Niente amici.
Ma poi ti dico che nel modulo soggetto a controlli per privacy non sei obbligato a mettere il nome, ti sto lasciando, secondo la moda italiana storica, il buchino (neanche tanto nascosto) per fare comunque almeno un po' quel che vuoi.

Dal mio punto specifico di vista, non vedo il minimo progetto educativo in questo.
Ma tenendo conto degli ultimi 20 anni di esperti riguardo la pedagogia in questo paese, nemmeno mi aspetto che siano in grado di costruire un progetto pedagogico degno di questo nome.

E se devo essere sincera gli italiani non mi sembrano per niente disposti ad entrare attivamente in un progetto pedagogico che richiederebbe un patto sociale di un certo tipo, un certo livello di consapevolezza e quindi di autonomia nel rilevare le proprie incompetenze per poterle formare etc etc.

Un po' il discorso che si faceva con @isabel.

Non c'è possibilità pedagogica senza setting e senza co-costruzione.

Una delle cose che si rileva chiaramente è proprio l'assenza di questo tipo di bisogno in modo diffuso.

La richiesta diffusa è "se non mi dici cosa fare, ora subito e alla lettera, io vado in frustrazione e voglio che me lo dici!! suuuubitoooo!!"
Cosa costruisci pedagogicamente parlando con questo tipo di tessuto?

Poco.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che non lo è. Per questo fa incazzare ancora di più


A me non fa incazzare, perchè è stato chiarito. Si è perso del tempo però per arrivare a questo chiarimento, e questo era calcolato.
E' stata scelta una parola precisa sapendo che avrebbe creato domande nelle persone, intimorite dalle multe o persino alcune arrabbiate per le multe, su cui lasciare discutere per poi chiarire.
Pure noi in questo momento stiamo in un certo senso discutendo sullo strascico di una parola. E anche questo è tempo.

Da inizio marzo il tempo ha cambiato un poco i connotati rispetto a come lo vivevamo/percepivamo sino a prima, ma di fatto la velocità del virus ha portato a cambiamenti veloci. Abbiamo visto ordinanze entrare e uscire nel giro di due mesi, nel giro di pochi giorni avvengono cambiamenti.
Discutere di una parola ora, se lo considero come cosa voluta, è fare concentrare su qualcosa di inutile ad uno scopo. Quale non lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non fa incazzare, perchè è stato chiarito. Si è perso del tempo però per arrivare a questo chiarimento, e questo era calcolato.
> E' stata scelta una parola precisa sapendo che avrebbe creato domande nelle persone, intimorite dalle multe o persino alcune arrabbiate per le multe, su cui lasciare discutere per poi chiarire.
> Pure noi in questo momento stiamo in un certo senso discutendo sullo strascico di una parola. E anche questo è tempo.
> 
> ...


Ripeto: non mi è piaciuta la non chiarezza da subito visto che hanno avuto tutto il tempo per essere chiarissimi
Insisto che bastavano due colonne questo si questo no
Invece mille giri di parole per arrivare al dunque e non ci è arrivato.
Può essere che ci sia una motivazione ma già il fatto che ci sia e se pensi che queste persone decidono per noi è forse ancora più grave.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sei sopra i 65 anni, sei in condizione.
> Anche noi comuni diversi.
> 
> Mescoli pomodori con zucchine.
> ...


Se ti dico di no, forse puoi per una volta tenere per buono quello che dico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo se la consuetudine è sempre guardare il vicino è difficile trovare un modo diverso di guardare le cose.
> Del resto la difficoltà a tollerare la chiusura ha portato mezza Italia a guardare dal balcone chi passava e chiederne la sanzione.
> Adesso sarà diverso? Ci saranno vicini a verificare le relazioni altrui. Del resto tanti non sono andati al di là della mentalità del paesino che controlla tipo, colore e numero delle mutande stese (e lo dimostrano il successo di tanti reality e trasmissioni della Dè Filippi) perché ma dovrebbero porsi domande sui diritti dei lavoratori e chiederne di più, meglio chiedere che non ne abbia nessuno. Si continua come i capponi di Renzo e Manzoni ce lo ha fatto notare qualche anno fa. Ma ci piace troppo la sensazione di potere quando ci viene data la possibilità di giudicare le famiglie degli altri a C’è posta per te e le relazioni tra giovani e anziani e le contrapposizioni alla Bonolis: dipendenti pubblici o privati? E adesso vediamo chi ha il culo più bello.


mi ricordi il mio parroco, ad una funzione funebre si è messo a parlare della de Filippi invece di avere parole di conforto per i congiunti.
Ti stai perdendo in un mare di gossip invece di vedere il vero problema.
Da me hanno finito di fare segnalazioni da quando gli si è fatto notare come facevano ad avere quelle immagini se erano a casa.
Gli stupidi ci sono sempre.
Ma ti ripeto le persone adulte cavalcano la propaganda e si accodano allo sfacelo fatto dalle generazioni passate.
I giovani sono solo legati al presente.
Però se vogliamo continuare ad andare all'epoca dei promessi sposi, se quella stronza di Lucia l'avesse data a Don Rodrigo. Tutto ci saremmo risparmiati la palla di studiarcelo.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo a farla semplice.
> 
> Le risposte delle persone.
> Ossia le loro domande. E le loro esternazioni.
> ...


Quello che ho notato io è un calo delle voci. In poche parole ora le persone si stanno organizzando rispetto a quanto concesso da domani. Chi andrà dal parente, chi a fare la spesa fuori comune, chi rientra al lavoro. Quindi un focus verso se stessi e meno rispetto alle notizie.
In pratica domani fetta di torta.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti dico di no, forse puoi per una volta tenere per buono quello che dico.


Certo che lo tengo buono.

Mi spiace che tu non abbia potuto vedere i tuoi figli e loro te fino ad ora.

Ti dico di più, oltre che tenerlo buon come dato personale, mi è utile per formarmi una idea più ampia del quadro in cui mi muovo io.

Ma è solo una forma di fiducia slegata da ogni altra cosa. Perchè non è fondato su nient'altro che su di te che mi chiedi di considerare per buona la tua affermazione. Rispetto della libertà di espressione di ognuno.  

Quindi lo tengo buono senza che divenga una considerazione generale perchè non è fondata su niente di condiviso e valutabile se non con la tua percezione individuale.
E' una pennellata in più nella descrizione di te.

E' la differenza che corre fra dignità di una opinione e peso informativo fondato di una opinione.

Tu mi puoi dire che 1+1 fa 3.
E io ti ascolto. E do valore alla tua espressione.
E per certo non mi metterò mai a dirti "Taci. Discutere con te non è possibile".

Per come sono fatta io (G. mi sgrida moltissimo e mi accusa di perdere parecchio tempo nel farlo) proverò a dirti che per la matematica convenzionale per questo e quest'altro riferimento metodologico 1+1 fa 2. 

Ossia proverò a condividere le mie conoscenze.

Quando poi mi renderò conto che tu scambi la condivisione di conoscenze per gara di bravura, mi limiterò a risponderti "sì, ok".
O anche a non risponderti.

Ma per certo lo tengo buono. E non solo questa volta.
Semplicemente ha una sua posizione nelle informazioni.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che ho notato io è un calo delle voci. In poche parole ora le persone si stanno organizzando rispetto a quanto concesso da domani. Chi andrà dal parente, chi a fare la spesa fuori comune, chi rientra al lavoro. Quindi un focus verso se stessi e meno rispetto alle notizie.
> In pratica domani fetta di torta.


Già.

E intanto si sono messe le basi per l'accettazione del compromesso fra l'andare dagli amici e non vedere nessuno.

La rana nella pentola 

Ribadisco che pur vedendo le basi per l'accettazione di una situazione non gradita (la fetta di torta), non vedo la minima base per un progetto formativo distribuito.

Vedremo dove verranno collocate rabbia e frustrazione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi ricordi il mio parroco, ad una funzione funebre si è messo a parlare della de Filippi invece di avere parole di conforto per i congiunti.
> Ti stai perdendo in un mare di gossip invece di vedere il vero problema.
> Da me hanno finito di fare segnalazioni da quando gli si è fatto notare come facevano ad avere quelle immagini se erano a casa.
> Gli stupidi ci sono sempre.
> ...


Non siamo a un funerale, anche se ce ne sono tanti intorno, e non faccio certo gossip, se è proprio la cultura del pettegolezzo che ho stigmatizzato e che invece viene alimentata.
Comunque se pensi davvero che I Promessi Sposi siano una palla, dimmi se Ligabue ti va bene.
Poi se vuoi solo restare sul piano dei giovani inspiegabilmente insensibili, se va bene a te non lamentarti. Io quei giovani lì non li conosco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo a un funerale, anche se c’è ne sono tanti intorno, e non faccio certo gossip, se è proprio la cultura del pettegol che ho stigmatizzato e che invece viene alimentata.
> Comunque se pensi davvero che I Promessi Sposi siano una palla, dimmi se Ligabue ti va bene.
> Poi se vuoi solo restare sul piano dei giovani inspiegabilmente insensibili, se va bene a te non lamentarti. Io quei giovani lì non li conosco.


no neanche Ligabue.

Io non mi lamento ho fatto solo una considerazione, e tu hai disquisito sulla varia propaganda

Certo che da qualsiasi argomento parliamo possiamo  finire anche a discorrere di emorroidi.

Se non conosci giovani così, fortunata te.
Per quanto mi riguarda ho espresso amarezza su quanto sentito.
Che poi a breve scopriremo che a tutti non frega di nessuno, quindi altri 2 mesi chiusi.
Il passo è breve


----------



## isabel (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh non ho capito perché mi spieghi cose che ho già scritto.
> Convinta tu che i divieti siano tutti intuibili, a me va benissimo.
> Comunque sì ci tieni a sentirti superiore.
> Buon per  te.


Vedi Brunetta, io ho semplicemente risposto a due domande che mi hai posto.
La prima: a che serve vedere da domani e non dal giorno prima.
La seconda: la mia relazione con codice della strada con particolare riferimento al divieto di sosta.
Il resto sono tue deduzioni, affermazioni e conferme che non attengono ai contenuti bensì a quel che tu credi io creda e addirittura ambisca a dimostrare.
Abbi pazienza. Il piano di discussione che introduci, in questo specifico contesto, non mi interessa e non per superiorità ma perché trovo sterile tutto quel che ne discenderebbe.
Per cui sei ovviamente liberissima di esprimere giudizi e fare deduzioni su di me ma ti chiedo, cortesemente, di non pormi domande al solo fine di utilizzare le mie risposte come semplice pretesto per darti conferma su tue supposizioni/deduzioni, senza minimamente argomentare sui contenuti.
Grazie.


----------



## abebis (3 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Secondo me è un dialogo tra sordi. E arroccati in torri d'avorio per di più. Non è certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.


Già! E pensa 60 milioni di persone che ragionano tutte così... 

Del resto che ci si poteva aspettare nella terra in vui per nascita tutti sono CT della nazionale?  

Povero Conte, mi fa quasi pena: se li sta ben sudando quei quattro soldi che gli diamo.

Oooops... che gli date....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, io non vedo quello che vedi tu @Skorpio.
> 
> Ma prima di risponderti, ieri ho avuto una illuminazione, mi diresti cosa intendi per "strategia"?
> 
> ...


Forse intendiamo cose diverse, si

La "bussola" per comprendere cosa intendo io per strategia altro non è che il mio 3d di apertura

Per dire che il senso del 3d è prettamente di tipo politico, quindi non una strategia per il virus o per i parrucchieri, o per gli aperitivi..  O per come ci si protegge mentre si va al super, o quanto sarebbe bene andarci, al super. E nemmeno per il mondo che verrà

Ma una strategia strettamente legata appunto al decreto fase 2, che entrerà in vigore domani, e avrà durata 2 settimane.

Di brevissimo periodo - strategia /risultato

Quindi, come spiegavo già nel 3d di apertura, se nel decreto del lockdown la strategia era chiara, qui per me non è chiara.

Strategia /obiettivo strategico

Qual'e l'obiettivo strategico al 18 maggio?

Tu mi dici: andiamo avanti e vediamo che succede.

E io ho detto che vedi come vedo io, ma (probabilmente a differenza tua) non colgo strategia in questo, ad oggi (3/5/2020) che non sia quella di un "mah.. Vediamo, spostiamo.. poi si vede"

E se il virus si incuba (si dice) nella esatta durata del decreto (2 settimane) tra 2 settimane (a scadenza decreto) che "risultati" pensan di vedere ?

Su questo ho aperto il confronto e questo è il mio interesse.

Poi.. Capisco che l'uso che ciascuno ne fa del tema, sia il più vario, capisco e non mi stupisco, mica è un problema.

Non so se mi sono spiegato, Ipa, ma se rileggi il 3d di apertura troverai questo.

Io son sempre li


----------



## isabel (3 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha spiegato benissimo
> 
> E certo che tocca viverci, è la fase della convivenza
> 
> ...


Credo di capire ma non ne sono certa.
Che uso immagini del territorio?
Io ho idea che i "territori usati come laboratorio" costituiscano un nugolo di variabili in cui districarsi sarebbe difficile e introdurrebbero caos invece che ordine.
Bisognerebbe trovare un set di variabili che "accomuni" i vari posti covid free o con contagi contenuti.
Determinare delle variabili significative insomma. Altrimenti può venirti fuori che l'Elba è covid free perché è bella 
In questo senso stanno facendo indagini su scala più estesa del suolo italico (vedi i vari studi su temperatura, umidità, inquinamento).
Ma se ci pensi bene, per quel che ad oggi è noto è difficile capire anche soltanto come mai la Lombardia abbia avuto l'esplosione che si è vista e Roma si sia tutto sommato contenuta. Eppure insomma...i link tra Roma e il resto del mondo, le dimensioni della città, i trasporti e tutto quello che ti viene in mente potevano far pensare a qualcosa di paragonabile se non peggiore.
A proposito di ricerca e mapping.
In questo periodo faranno studi di sieroprevalenza. 
Non so se utilizzeranno anche i risultati delle analisi richieste a/da privati o soltanto quelle relative al personale sanitario e alle forze dell'ordine, ma mi auguro di sì.

Insomma, si sta a guardare. 
Dove però, guardare, significa raccogliere dati significativi presenti e pregressi, non soltanto monitorare per intervenire.
Per quanto riguarda le attività consentite o meno, quello non attiene alla sperimentazione, attiene piuttosto al contenimento del danno.
Si tratta di ridurre i link per mitigare il rischio. 
Meno persone ognuno di noi incontra meno persone sarà possibile che infetti.
Questo è stringente per ridurre le possibilità di contagio tra asintomatici o gente in incubazione e propedeutico perché non sia necessaroi un ulteriore lockdown, con tutte le conseguenze economiche che si tira dietro.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Credo di capire ma non ne sono certa.
> Che uso immagini del territorio?
> Io ho idea che i "territori usati come laboratorio" costituiscano un nugolo di variabili in cui districarsi sarebbe difficile e introdurrebbero caos invece che ordine.
> Bisognerebbe trovare un set di variabili che "accomuni" i vari posti covid free o con contagi contenuti.
> ...


Io immagino il territorio come risorsa

Meglio sarebbero forse i respiratori o i quattrini, come risorsa ma non li abbiamo

Si fa con quel che si ha

Il territorio come risorsa ad esempio è un indirizzo, una "visione"

Poi c'è da costruirci attorno, per non aver risultati strampalati, ovvio, ma i comitati non mancano 

Io preciso che non mi "aspettavo" che questa cosa ci fosse eh?

Ma se leggo il "si fa con quel che si ha" beh, questo non è vero, per me.

È un esempio, non l'unico

Il fatto che le varie regioni vadano x conto suo, fuori controllo, di fatto è l'immagine emblematica della risorsa sprecata

Definitivamente, perché non ci sarà più un 4 maggio

Sempre per me


----------



## isabel (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una etichetta complessa in effetti
> 
> Io non sono attratta dalle tendenze.
> Però per esempio in termini abitativi mi sono rifatta alle ultime tendenze tecnologiche.
> ...


E' difficile sì accettarlo. 
Come è difficile accettare l'idea che molte delle nostre scelte in fatto di usi e costumi si basino su bisogni indotti.
Le nostre opinioni, le nostre abitudini sono studiate, vagliate, vendute.
Ne fa uso il marketing e ne fa uso la politica. E' un po' la questione del "reagente" che dici, secondo me.
Se questo era già vero in precedenza la maturazione dei Big Data e dell'IoT hanno reso tecnicamente possibile un'impennata in questo senso e non solo.
In realtà, una volta capito il meccanismo, sarebbe un ottimo strumento per orientare la domanda e pilotare o usare l'offerta invece che farsene pilotare.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse intendiamo cose diverse, si
> 
> La "bussola" per comprendere cosa intendo io per strategia altro non è che il mio 3d di apertura
> 
> ...


Grazie.

Sì, confermo, significato diverso.  

Messa nel contesto che intendi tu, ossia un risultato: nessuno.

Non porterà a nessun risultato apprezzabile nei termini  che intendi.

Porterà probabilmente, nel senso che intendo io, tutta una serie di dati per riprogettare ancora.
Ma nel senso di riprogettazione il brevissimo termine non esiste se non come "osservazione iniziale" e individuazione dei parametri per una mappatura".

Diciamo che questa fase 2 (che in Corea del Sud han previsto lunga 2 anni) ha come prologo nessun risultato.
Se non vedere variazioni.

Molto probabilmente al 18 maggio allungheranno ulteriormente.
Per aprire la finestra della raccolta dati.

L'obiettivo al 18 maggio è il monitoraggio. SE proprio vogliamo darci un risultato da valutare.
Se al 18 maggio non hanno ulteriori dati di monitoraggio....eh.
E se non attivano tutta una serie di procedure per rilevarli quei dati, la vedo  dura che si raggiunga l'obiettivo.
Io guarderei questo se il mio interesse fosse una valutazione politica.


Politicamente parlando, lo dicevo a @Marjanna è di nuovo la tecnica della rana nella pentola.

Sempre politicamente parlando non ci vedo dentro nessun progetto di ordine formativo. (disattendendo ad un compito istituzionale...ma sarà da ridere cosa faranno nella scuola...quindi non penso che non avendo i mezzi per sostenere l'ente formativo per eccellenza siano in grado di attivare formazioni ad altri livelli, in particolare con un popolo come questo).

E continuo a pensare che sia implicito il pensiero per cui è dal basso che partiranno questo tipo di spinte.
E chi chi non riuscirà ad attivarsi - per mancanza di fondi e di pensiero autonomo - morirà. (in termini aziendali).

Esempio concreto:

L'azienda di G. a inizio marzo era già operativa nella progettazione di ridimensionamento spazi, sanificazione, riorganizzazione turni.
A metà marzo ha attivato la formazione dei dipendenti. E ha iniziato a fornire dispositivi di protezione a tutti.
Dalle tute alle ffp2 al disinfettante a protocolli interni. A fine marzo misurava la temperatura ad ogni dipendente in ingresso.

Praticamente non hanno mai chiuso e adesso non solo sono pronti come azienda ma sono pronti ad ogni livello dell'azienda.

Stanno assumendo.
E stanno sostenendo alcuni nuclei fondamentali per sostentare il territorio. (non sono buoni, investono in reputazione come fanno da anni).

Non hanno avuto direttive di sorta.
Si sono auto-formati e hanno agito.
Stanno penso dando loro direttive a livello di associazione industriali.

A naso, direi che stanno già pure guadagnando.

Politicamente parlando, non possono chiedere questo tipo di attivazione ad ogni produzione.
E sarebbe quello che invece servirebbe chiedere e imporre di garantire per poter ripartire domani garantendo (e quindi tutelando lo stato e le sue casse) la sicurezza sul lavoro.
Come dovrebbero potersi permettere di chiedere il pagamento degli stipendi per chi lavora, e le casse per chi è in cassa.

Ma non possono. Non abbiamo le risorse.

A partire dal fatto che non ci sono fondi statali per aiutare a farlo. E non hanno neppure i fondi per pagare eventuali indennizzi e risarcimenti nel caso la riapertura si rivelasse il delirio virologico.

Si potranno permettere, raschiando il fondo del barile, forse di dare qualche aiuto a chi sta finendo i soldi per mangiare.
Non so prevedere per quanto.
Già un anno mi sembra una stima ottimistica.
Concordo con Stany quando sostiene che, se continuiamo così, anche tutta la parte PA rischia di implodere economicamente.


Il punto è che se applicassero il diritto del lavoro, dovrebbero obbligare questo tipo di attivazione, pena la chiusura.
Se lo facessero cosa succederebbe?

Da questo punto di vista...meglio lasciar chiuso e inventarsi scappatoie legali (che poi pagheremo come cittadini in termini di contratti e correlati).
Per i ristoranti, si sono inventati l'asporto per dire.

Politicamente, come dicevo, al netto della propaganda e del gioco di potere che è la norma da decenni (dall'occupazione del parlamento, alle regioni che tentano di andar ognuna per la sua strada etc etc), la mia sensazione è che stiano cercando di tenere in equilibrio la dinamica senza saltare per aria. Usando tutto questo per raccogliere consenso.

Che è il motivo per cui dico che tutto sommato, non stan poi facendo tanto male (rispetto al solito intendo, non rispetto ad un dover fare).

Da me si dice "pretendet chi dal cul, na serenada?"
Ecco, mi sembra una sintesi efficace per questo periodo.

Politicamente parlando questa è la mia visione.
Tieni presente che a me della politica interessa pochissimo e non ci ho mai visto dentro soluzioni, anche perchè sono decenni che vedo questa situazione sociale ed economica in arrivo e vedo la politica inattiva e anzi, favorevole.
Mi aspettavo che la politica non avrebbe saputo dare risposta.
Non li cago di solito se non per quello che mi serve per stare dentro il sistema. (che è poi il modo in cui tratto i dpcm, ne abbiam già detto in altro 3d).
Ridottissima come visione eh. Per me destra e sinistra sono la stessa cosa oggi come oggi. Li vedo in dinamica con obiettivi ben lontani da ciò che dovrebbe essere il governo di stato.

Io mi aspettavo ben di peggio viste le condizioni di partenza.

EDIT: aggiungo però che in questo momento a me sembra più interessante verificare e valutare la strategia euristica. 
Perchè sarà sulla base di quella che la politica potrà provare a far qualcosina.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E' difficile sì accettarlo.
> Come è difficile accettare l'idea che molte delle nostre scelte in fatto di usi e costumi si basino su bisogni indotti.
> Le nostre opinioni, le nostre abitudini sono studiate, vagliate, vendute.
> Ne fa uso il marketing e ne fa uso la politica. E' un po' la questione del "reagente" che dici, secondo me.
> ...


già. Concordo. 

Siamo noi la merce per quanto riguarda i prodotti di consumo.
E siamo noi i reagenti per il grande test sul corona che si sta facendo a livello globale. 

Penso che se i governi, pur avendo avuto stimoli per prepararsi a una situazione di pandemia, non l'hanno fatto rimandando, per pigrizia, per incredulità allo stesso modo i cittadini non si siano preparati a comprendere come usare a proprio vantaggio questo tipo di strumenti di persuasione. (chiamiamoli così )

Già conoscere i meccanismi, riconoscerli permette di avere una visione serena e collocarsi.
E poter far questo permette di decidere e assumersi oneri e onori delle proprie scelte. 
Il che significa protagonismo nella propria vita e miglioramento della qualità della vita. 

Oltre che qualche intuizione sparsa qui e là che permette di anticipare alcuni eventi e preparasi. 
I piani B e C.

MA già solo non sentirsi vittime e passivi fruitori di qualcosa che cade in testa, per come sono fatta io, porta sollievo e desiderio di fare. 
Oltre che lucidità.

E' più semplice modificare e aggiustare una propria decisione che si rivela sbagliata, che accomodare e aggiustare quelle prese da qualcun altro.


----------



## isabel (3 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io immagino il territorio come risorsa
> 
> Meglio sarebbero forse i respiratori o i quattrini, come risorsa ma non li abbiamo
> 
> ...


In teoria è previsto un coordinamento centrale con delega alle regioni solo su alcuni aspetti (tra questi il monitoraggio e tutte le questioni su cui è più semplice che l'intervento sia modellato sullo specifico tessuto regionale) o almeno così mi pare di aver capito.
Infatti la Calabria è stata diffidata per aver emesso un'ordinanza regionale in conflitto con la direttiva nazionale.
Quindi mi pare di capire che il coordinamento nazionale sia ritenuto importante.

Riguardo al territorio magari a qualcuno verrà in mente come utilizzare questo tuo spunto.
Ad oggi, rimane uno spunto con un fine e dei contorni confusi, come è naturale che sia in quanto spunto.


----------



## isabel (3 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> già. Concordo.
> 
> Siamo noi la merce per quanto riguarda i prodotti di consumo.
> E siamo noi i reagenti per il grande test sul corona che si sta facendo a livello globale.
> ...


Sul grassetto mi ritrovo molto.
Secondo me, in qualsiasi tipo di scelta, gli oneri sono praticamente sempre anche a proprio carico. A partire dall'incapacità di darsi priorità (o darsele confuse con quei bisogni indotti) che porta quantomeno ad un malcontento (prevedibile).
Collocare gli oneri sull'altro non funziona qualsi mai, non alla lunga, non con tutti.

Per usare gli strumenti che dici serve un po' di sforzo personale in termini d'ascolto ed individuazione in primis.
E la mia sensazione è che questa sia una delle parti più ostiche perché richiede un genere d'attenzione su di se' che è esattamente ciò che molti silenziano col consumo o con il bisogno indotto. Non so se si capice.


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi è?


Sarebbe (è) Donald.... visto che sta gestendo il proprio paese come fosse un manager di multinazionale.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Già! E pensa 60 milioni di persone che ragionano tutte così...
> 
> Del resto che ci si poteva aspettare nella terra in vui per nascita tutti sono CT della nazionale?
> 
> ...


Siamo un gran bel popolo, nonstante quel che si pensi. 60 milioni di persone stanno pensando a comecome rimettere in moto il proprio estratto conto. Certo che anche il tuo esterofilismo forzato da Expat non è che proprio sia _'na mano santa_ cone si dice a Roma. Io in questo momento nel paese reale trovo tanta gente che sta scaldando i motori per ripartire. Finito ora al telefono con i soci, ed è domenica a mezzanotte. Poi fai te.


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Secondo me è un dialogo tra sordi. E arroccati in torri d'avorio per di più. Non è certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.


Verissimo. 
E questo posto mi fa rinunciataria ormai.
Sai che voglia di aprire discussioni se poi tutto si tramuta nella solita verbosa minestra perché qualcuno deve continuamente soddisfare i suoi bisogni


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Sì, confermo, significato diverso.
> 
> ...


Prego  
E appunto,  indicavo quella che mi pareva la visione comune su quella strategia/risultato al 18 maggio =nebuloso/indedinito

Io mi ripeto e dico che sono d'accordo con le cose che hai scritto ma non solo qui da ultimo, a partire dall'interesse su altre angolazioni, per finire alla autoattivazione senza aspettare il governo (esempio azienda di G)

Autoattivazione e spinte dal basso che do per scontate e che ci sono e vedo, ovunque, ognuno con i suoi piccoli o grandi mezzi..

A ogni livello peraltro , aziendale, professionale ma anche sociale e anche condominiale, per finire all'individuale.

Io non ho mai visto gente in ginocchio fuori dall uscio con le mani al cielo a aspettare l'assegno di 600 euro, per dire

Ma questo non lo vedo in contrapposizione con il tema che ho proposto, forse in collegamento e integrazione ma.. In contrapposizione no.
Forse sarà perchè lo do per scontato?

Ci sono angolazioni più interessanti, probabilmente..

apriamole in un 3d dedicato!

Se tu le ritieni interessanti, più della strategia del decreto Conte..
Mi vien da dire..
"autoattivati"! 

senza aspettare il cavallo che galoppa verso sud per montarci sopra e provare a mandarlo verso est, dove tanto di piu interessante ci sarebbe da vedere

Puoi creare e definire lo spazio di confronto calibrandolo li dove sta il tuo interesse.

Te lo dice chi, come dice @Arcistufo crea 3d di successo  , ai quali rispondono in 2.

Ma se il mio interesse è lì, è lì.

E, senza affatto rinunciare ad altre visioni interessanti, sulla mia non mi smonto

Anche se questo comporta collezionare spesso "3d di successo" , o veder parlare di pere quando si eran proposte mele.

A me non disturba.
Ma sempre sopra il melo sto


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> In teoria è previsto un coordinamento centrale con delega alle regioni solo su alcuni aspetti (tra questi il monitoraggio e tutte le questioni su cui è più semplice che l'intervento sia modellato sullo specifico tessuto regionale) o almeno così mi pare di aver capito.
> Infatti la Calabria è stata diffidata per aver emesso un'ordinanza regionale in conflitto con la direttiva nazionale.
> Quindi mi pare di capire che il coordinamento nazionale sia ritenuto importante.
> 
> ...


si , ho capito anche io come te
ma per carità, niente spunto... nemmeno lo avrei detto, se non per replicare a lla affermazione del "si fa con quel che si ha" che ripeto per me non è vera, ma purtroppo mica col coronavirus ma con tutto, NON si fa con quel che si ha, temo

stanno probabilmente sperimentando altrove, non so.. in Portogallo o in Corea, ma il punto è banalmente che in portogallo lo fai coi portoghesi, e in corea lo fai coi coreani


qui non abbiamo ne portoghesi nè coreani ma abbiamo gli italiani, e si ritorna alla popolazione come ulteriore "risorsa".. e alla consapevolezza di gregge.

e in questi 14 giorni questa potenzialità non viene messa in gioco.. in questo decreto, e.. come diceva ieri anche il sindaco Sala, questo fattore (i comportamenti individuali) puoi girarla e rigirarla ma sarà il fattore decisivo.
oggi, come il 18 maggio, come il 30 giugno. 
e resta ancora al palo

vorrà dire che in queste 2 settimane ripasseremo, ognuno sui suoi "libri"..


----------



## abebis (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo un gran bel popolo, nonstante quel che si pensi. 60 milioni di persone stanno pensando a comecome rimettere in moto il proprio estratto conto. Certo che anche il tuo esterofilismo forzato da Expat non è che proprio sia _'na mano santa_ cone si dice a Roma. Io in questo momento nel paese reale trovo tanta gente che sta scaldando i motori per ripartire. Finito ora al telefono con i soci, ed è domenica a mezzanotte. Poi fai te.


Vedo che mi sono espresso male e il mio messaggio è stato completamente travisato.

Colpa mia, ma non ha importanza.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

Deep Analysis Of Global Pandemic Data Reveals Important Insights
					

A massive amount of data about the pandemic is generated every day but it is not analyzed in an efficient way to provide insights. Deep Knowledge Group has developed sophisticated analytical frameworks to analyze this data.




					www.forbes.com
				




Questa serie di classifiche di Forbes sono interessanti.
L'Italia risulta prima in una di esse, ma non è motivo di orgoglio.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Deep Analysis Of Global Pandemic Data Reveals Important Insights
> 
> 
> A massive amount of data about the pandemic is generated every day but it is not analyzed in an efficient way to provide insights. Deep Knowledge Group has developed sophisticated analytical frameworks to analyze this data.
> ...


Le somme si devono tirare alla fine,conteggiando a consuntivo ; le previsioni, le proiezioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Ciascuna realtà nazionale ha delle peculiarità che ne condizionano gli esiti ; non si può paragonare la Lituania con il Lussemburgo.
Il vero risultato ci sarebbe potendo paragonare nel medesimo momento preso a campione in un periodo di tempo dato ,nello stesso contesto, procedure e scelte diverse ,partendo dalle medesime risorse disponibili.
Quindi di applicazione di strategie alternative.
Ma evidentemente non è possibile ipotizzare una cosa del genere , ed anche in questo caso qualora si tentasse di farlo il risultato sarebbe aleatorio e nemmeno più di tanto indicativo, considerando le variabili impreviste che per definizione vi sono e condizionano imprevedibilmente su di una scala di grandi numeri le proiezioni iniziali.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

Nel mio comune come in tanti altri in Lombardia sono chiusi i parchi, altrove ancora inaccessibili i percorsi ciclopedonali nelle campagne, mentre a Milano si progetta una mobilità alternativa a quella pubblica contingentata su due ruote. Alcune idee di base di Milano non sono male, anche se continuano a soffrire dell'influenza dell'elettorato anti-auto. Una per tutte, l'utilizzo degli spazi pubblici per la ristorazione, idea, tra l'altro, mutuata dalla Lituania.
Nel parco vicino a casa mia ci sono stati sempre eventi gastronomici, sportivi e concerti. 
Adesso potrebbe essere messo a disposizione gratuitamente per palestre, ristoranti, scuole di musica, in maniera da consentire alle attività sul territorio di poter lavorare su spazi ampi e all'aperto, senza i rischi dell'aria condizionata, con distanze maggiori.
Questa modalità, applicata all'intero territorio nazionale, consentirebbe a tanti lavoratori del settore della ristorazione, dello spettacolo, della musica, dello sport, di continuare a lavorare con maggiori prospettive per il futuro.
Anche le attività commerciali potrebbero usufruire degli stessi spazi, o dei parcheggi dei centri commerciali o di tutte le altre aree vuote. 
Esempi di gestione degli stessi a tale scopo ne abbiamo, non sarebbero certo novità. All'aperto ci sono meno problemi sanitari, a livello statistico nessun luogo aperto rientra tra quelli di contagio. 
La stessa cosa per il settore turistico: hai chilometri di spiagge in  Romagna, Marche etc vuoi non riuscire ad organizzarle con un'adeguata distanza tra gli ombrelloni, in assenza dei turisti stranieri? 
Obblighi i turisti all'atto della prenotazione a garantire almeno una settimana di permanenza, in maniera da ridurre la sanificazione tra un cliente e l'altro. Incentivi i campeggi: camper e roulotte hanno tutti il bagno personale. Gestisci il più possibile gli spazi all'aperto: è estate e soprattutto al sud puoi permettertelo. 
Manca totalmente la volontà di farlo. Si preferisce decretare la morte di interi settori ludici, quasi il virus avesse necessità espiatorie.
D'altronde a sentire il discorso della sindaca Raggi, pare proprio di sentire una mamma vecchio stampo, quella che ti dà la merendina solo se fai il bravo, altrimenti ti castiga.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le somme si devono tirare alla fine,conteggiando a consuntivo ; le previsioni, le proiezioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Ciascuna realtà nazionale ha delle peculiarità che ne condizionano gli esiti ; non si può paragonare la Lituania con il Lussemburgo.
> Il vero risultato ci sarebbe potendo paragonare nel medesimo momento preso a campione in un periodo di tempo dato ,nello stesso contesto, procedure e scelte diverse ,partendo dalle medesime risorse disponibili.
> Quindi di applicazione di strategie alternative.
> Ma evidentemente non è possibile ipotizzare una cosa del genere , ed anche in questo caso qualora si tentasse di farlo il risultato sarebbe aleatorio e nemmeno più di tanto indicativo, considerando le variabili impreviste che per definizione vi sono e condizionano imprevedibilmente su di una scala di grandi numeri le proiezioni iniziali.


In realtà siamo già nella condizione di elaborare statistiche e classifiche, i dati ci sono. 
Tieni conto che se da noi non sono neppure state definite le modalità di riapertura delle scuole a settembre, in Svizzera ripartono l'11 maggio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no neanche Ligabue.
> 
> Io non mi lamento ho fatto solo una considerazione, e tu hai disquisito sulla varia propaganda
> 
> ...


La propaganda fa parte della cultura e la alimenta. Se si creano contrapposizioni generazionali si percepiranno come accettabili egoismi anche moralmente inaccettabili (a re e a me) , perché invece coerenti all'interno di un altro quadro morale in cui i giovani si sentono vittime dei (presunti) *privilegi* e benessere delle generazioni precedenti. Mi sembra lampante che i diritti vengano interpretati come privilegi.
Tu hai fatto una osservazione e io ho cercato di dare un senso ad essa oltre al giudizio morale sui singoli. Non ho negato la tua esperienza, né la tua giusta amarezza. Non vedo perché ti possa irritare questa ricerca di comprensione  di un fenomeno.



isabel ha detto:


> Vedi Brunetta, io ho semplicemente risposto a due domande che mi hai posto.
> La prima: a che serve vedere da domani e non dal giorno prima.
> La seconda: la mia relazione con codice della strada con particolare riferimento al divieto di sosta.
> Il resto sono tue deduzioni, affermazioni e conferme che non attengono ai contenuti bensì a quel che tu credi io creda e addirittura ambisca a dimostrare.
> ...



Scusa, ma vedi domande personali in quelle che sono forme retoriche.
È evidente che ogni norma comporta una sanzione. 
A te fa piacere pensare di essere fuori da questo. Ovvio che che ogni cosa che metta in discussione questo tuo assetto tu lo trovi sterile.
Colpa mia che mi sono messa in un dialogo con te. Scusa. Non si ripeterà.



stany ha detto:


> Sarebbe (è) Donald.... visto che sta gestendo il proprio paese come fosse un manager di multinazionale.


Scherzavo. Ora hai chiarito che volevi fare una critica.
Non condivido, ma capisco.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo un gran bel popolo, nonstante quel che si pensi. 60 milioni di persone stanno pensando a comecome rimettere in moto il proprio estratto conto. Certo che anche il tuo esterofilismo forzato da Expat non è che proprio sia _'na mano santa_ cone si dice a Roma. Io in questo momento nel paese reale trovo tanta gente che sta scaldando i motori per ripartire. Finito ora al telefono con i soci, ed è domenica a mezzanotte. Poi fai te.


Pazzesco, sono d’accordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> E appunto,  indicavo quella che mi pareva la visione comune su quella strategia/risultato al 18 maggio =nebuloso/indedinito
> 
> Io mi ripeto e dico che sono d'accordo con le cose che hai scritto ma non solo qui da ultimo, a partire dall'interesse su altre angolazioni, per finire alla autoattivazione senza aspettare il governo (esempio azienda di G)
> ...


Dai Ciriaco, non fare il democristiano.
Se il tuo interesse è raccogliere le opinioni di una pluralità di persone, vuoi che il 3d abbia successo, sennò diventa un canto a 2. Che magari sta meglio su un gruppino whatsapp o su una chat singola.
É un problema di mezzo, non di contenuti.
 soprattutto quando la gente poi non parla sulla base dei fatti ma sulla base dei presupposti di conoscenza di una persona.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedo che mi sono espresso male e il mio messaggio è stato completamente travisato.
> 
> Colpa mia, ma non ha importanza.


Oh. Farsi capire é una responsabilità di chi costruisce un messaggio, mica di chi lo riceve.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco, sono d’accordo.


Ti pensavo quando mi è arrivato questo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti pensavo quando mi è arrivato questo.


 non capisco perché, ma poverina fa ridere.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà siamo già nella condizione di elaborare statistiche e classifiche, i dati ci sono.
> Tieni conto che se da noi non sono neppure state definite le modalità di riapertura delle scuole a settembre, in Svizzera ripartono l'11 maggio.


Sono tutti dati suscettibili di profonde revisioni  quando si faranno i conti.
Riaprire le scuole è una decisione politica oltre ad essere una valutazione che discende direttamente dal contesto: in Canton Ticino evidentemente c'è un tasso di contagio come in Calabria (quasi assente). 
Da questo punto di vista è come consentire ad una persona che vive in una zona isolata di montagna di praticare qualunque attività , compreso l'assembramento (più di quattro persone non del nucleo famigliare)  con propri simili "non contaminati" . Il rischio c'è sempre ma non è così soggetto alla paura come lo è ,comprensibilmente , nelle zone della massima diffusione,in cui vi sia una remissione,che porti magari il tasso di diffusione ai livelli pari a quelli della zona descritta in precedenza.
Per spiegarmi meglio: la Calabria ha meno paura della Lombardia perché è stata toccata di meno e quindi è meno "prevenuta".


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> E appunto,  indicavo quella che mi pareva la visione comune su quella strategia/risultato al 18 maggio =nebuloso/indedinito
> 
> Io mi ripeto e dico che sono d'accordo con le cose che hai scritto ma non solo qui da ultimo, a partire dall'interesse su altre angolazioni, per finire alla autoattivazione senza aspettare il governo (esempio azienda di G)
> ...


A me sembra sempre interessante spostarmi sui come e sui perchè.
(mi ci autoattivo solo dove ho vantaggio personale, mi piace rispondere ai miei bisogni.  )

Ma mi rendo conto che dipende dalla prospettiva.







Le spinte le vedo pure io.
Se devo essere molto sincera, sganciate dai come e dai perchè.
E le vedo come buone pratiche ma non buone prassi. (con le conseguenze che questo ha).
L'esercito brancaleone. Storicamente siamo un popolo con molte risorse, che ha una innata capacità di disperdere in una risicata linea di sopravvivenza.

Semplicemente la replicazione della situazione precedente che ha portato fino a qui, solo che ora fa incazzare di più perchè non colpisce solo alcune fasce ma la popolazione tutta e in contemporanea. .
Un po' il discorso di rispondere a problemi nuovi con soluzioni di problemi vecchi.

Che è poi il motivo per cui vedo nebuloso il governo e non me ne stupisco vista la nebulosità generale che lo rispecchia fedelmente.
Credo che a questo, a parte arrabbiature e frustrazioni, non ci sia rimedio. A nessuna altezza di governo. 

Dipenderà dallo storytelling


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono tutti dati suscettibili di profonde revisioni  quando si faranno i conti.
> Riaprire le scuole è una decisione politica oltre ad essere una valutazione che discende direttamente dal contesto: in Canton Ticino evidentemente c'è un tasso di contagio come in Calabria (quasi assente).
> Da questo punto di vista è come consentire ad una persona che vive in una zona isolata di montagna di praticare qualunque attività , compreso l'assembramento (più di quattro persone non del nucleo famigliare)  con propri simili "non contaminati" . Il rischio c'è sempre ma non è così soggetto alla paura come lo è ,comprensibilmente , nelle zone della massima diffusione,in cui vi sia una remissione,che porti magari il tasso di diffusione ai livelli pari a quelli della zona descritta in precedenza.
> Per spiegarmi meglio: la Calabria ha meno paura della Lombardia perché è stata toccata di meno e quindi è meno "prevenuta".


No, in Svizzera la situazione di diffusione del contagio non è diversa dalla nostra, anche per quanto riguardo la disomogeneità e la densità del territorio.. A parte questo, la loro visione è che i bambini non sono veicolo di contagio e che per ridurre comunque i rischi per gli insegnanti si potranno utilizzare delle barriere di plexiglass. È differente l'approccio.
Da noi i bambini vengono considerati a rischio e potenziali untori.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi i bambini vengono considerati a rischio e potenziali untori.


Io mi riferivo al Ticino...
Comunque come consideriamo noi i bambini  credo sia corretto! Sono ambedue le cose: nei confronti degli anziani è così! 
Le nuove evidenze ci parlano del morbo di Kawasaki,per i preadolescenti.
Non dobbiamo farci insegnare alcunché da una nazione che ha concesso il voto alle donne  solo nel 1991.
E sono stati i ricettatori delle ricchezze illegittime del pianeta.


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Secondo me è un dialogo tra sordi. E arroccati in torri d'avorio per di più. Non è certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.


Overo? A me sembra un dialogo tra dotti e stolti


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà siamo già nella condizione di elaborare statistiche e classifiche, i dati ci sono.
> Tieni conto che se da noi non sono neppure state definite le modalità di riapertura delle scuole a settembre, in Svizzera ripartono l'11 maggio.


Ma se ancora non c'è uniformità nel contare i morti di coronavirus o con coronavirus...


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, in Svizzera la situazione di diffusione del contagio non è diversa dalla nostra, anche per quanto riguardo la disomogeneità e la densità del territorio.. A parte questo, la loro visione è che i bambini non sono veicolo di contagio e che per ridurre comunque i rischi per gli insegnanti si potranno utilizzare delle barriere di plexiglass. È differente l'approccio.
> Da noi i bambini vengono considerati a rischio e potenziali untori.


Veramente c'è anche un problema di età media degli insegnanti, categoria anagraficamente a rischio.


----------



## abebis (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Farsi capire é una responsabilità di chi costruisce un messaggio, mica di chi lo riceve.


Lo so bene e l'ho detto che è colpa mia.

Ma sto lavorando troppo e non ho tempo per le chiacchiere, sorry: posso permettermi solo battute del cazzo.


----------



## abebis (4 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco, sono d’accordo.


Bene, almeno quel mio messaggio malamente scritto ha avuto comunque un effetto positivo: rischia di innescare la pace tra @Brunetta e @Arcistufo! 

È vicina la fine del mondo...


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai Ciriaco, non fare il democristiano.
> Se il tuo interesse è raccogliere le opinioni di una pluralità di persone, vuoi che il 3d abbia successo, sennò diventa un canto a 2. Che magari sta meglio su un gruppino whatsapp o su una chat singola.
> É un problema di mezzo, non di contenuti.
> soprattutto quando la gente poi non parla sulla base dei fatti ma sulla base dei presupposti di conoscenza di una persona.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma se ancora non c'è uniformità nel contare i morti di coronavirus o con coronavirus...


infatti in rete circola una classifica fake comparando il primo trimestre dell'anno scorso e quello di quest'anno, dove compare un decremento di 20 mila morti, quest'anno.
Ma  si è scoperto che è fake solo perché l'ISTAT non è in grado di dare i dati definitivi se non a fine anno ; parlo di quelli del primo trimestre 2020.









						La bufala sul numero dei morti in Italia nel 2020 - Il Post
					

Sostiene che in base ai dati dell'ISTAT stanno morendo meno persone che nel 2019, ma non è vero




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


>


Un Grande!
Paraculo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Bene, almeno quel mio messaggio malamente scritto ha avuto comunque un effetto positivo: rischia di innescare la pace tra @Brunetta e @Arcistufo!
> 
> È vicina la fine del mondo...


Dubito.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> infatti in rete circola una classifica fake comparando il primo trimestre dell'anno scorso e quello di quest'anno, dove compare un decremento di 20 mila morti, quest'anno.
> Ma  si è scoperto che è fake solo perché l'ISTAT non è in grado di dare i dati definitivi se non a fine anno ; parlo di quelli del primo trimestre 2020.
> 
> 
> ...


Però è evidente che se tutti sono stati bloccati in casa o nel proprio comune sono diminuiti i morti per incidente. Questo non diminuisce il peso dei morti per virus. Comunque sì bisogna fare i conti a fine anno.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedo che mi sono espresso male e il mio messaggio è stato completamente travisato.
> 
> Colpa mia, ma non ha importanza.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai Ciriaco, non fare il democristiano.
> Se il tuo interesse è raccogliere le opinioni di una pluralità di persone, vuoi che il 3d abbia successo, sennò diventa un canto a 2. Che magari sta meglio su un gruppino whatsapp o su una chat singola.
> É un problema di mezzo, non di contenuti.
> soprattutto quando la gente poi non parla sulla base dei fatti ma sulla base dei presupposti di conoscenza di una persona.


Se c'era un omo cone lui alla guida, a quest'ora si era già tutti distesi sulla spiaggia

Ben distesi


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è evidente che se tutti sono stati bloccati in casa o nel proprio comune sono diminuiti i morti per incidente. Questo non diminuisce il peso dei morti per virus. Comunque sì bisogna fare i conti a fine anno.


I morti per incidenti sono circa settemila, quelli sul lavoro milleduecento; all'anno! 
Ho già detto che sia fake. 
Per una comparazione seria ci vorranno ancora sei mesi. 
Certo che a bocce ferme questo primo trimestre dovrà averne semmai ventimila in più ,non in meno.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se c'era un omo cone lui alla guida, a quest'ora si era già tutti distesi sulla spiaggia
> 
> Ben distesi


Piuttosto dovresti cercare il segreto per arrivare a 92 anni con delle facoltà mentali invidiabili da un buon quarto della popolazione.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> (mi ci autoattivo solo dove ho vantaggio personale, mi piace rispondere ai miei bisogni.  )


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>




Minchia...il tono del prete in confessione 

Quasi quasi sento scendere l'assoluzione...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La propaganda fa parte della cultura e la alimenta. Se si creano contrapposizioni generazionali si percepiranno come accettabili egoismi anche moralmente inaccettabili (a re e a me) , perché invece coerenti all'interno di un altro quadro morale in cui i giovani si sentono vittime dei (presunti) *privilegi* e benessere delle generazioni precedenti. Mi sembra lampante che i diritti vengano interpretati come privilegi.
> Tu hai fatto una osservazione e io ho cercato di dare un senso ad essa oltre al giudizio morale sui singoli. Non ho negato la tua esperienza, né la tua giusta amarezza. Non vedo perché ti possa irritare questa ricerca di comprensione  di un fenomeno


perché il fenomeno è la conseguenza di voler dare una spiegazione a tutto e una giustificazione a tutti.
Quando è tutto molto più semplice.
Lo fanno tutti lo faccio anch'io, quindi diventa un nuovo modo di agire.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Overo? A me sembra un dialogo tra dotti e stolti


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia...il tono del prete in confessione
> 
> Quasi quasi sento scendere l'assoluzione...


   che bizzarra percezione

Bello lasciar scivolare le sensazioni.. 

Ma se tu volessi rapidamente bloccare la discesa puoi vedere la presunta "confessione" che ci sta a monte..


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...


ero ironica, almeno tra sordi ti poni sullo stesso piano, qui c'è gente degna di una task force che spiega a chi non capisce.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *che bizzarra percezione*
> 
> Bello lasciar scivolare le sensazioni..
> 
> Ma se tu volessi rapidamente bloccare la discesa puoi vedere la presunta "confessione" che ci sta a monte..


vero? 

è vero...scivola...scivola (cit).

Adoro le confessioni...tengono in piedi il mondo, a prescindere dalla forma con cui si presentano.

Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo non li capisco proprio...ci ho provato...impedimento netto.

Questo!...per me, è un bell'accompagnamento

...ricordatevi: sono solo battute!! Moriremo tutti presto, e non esiste un sequel...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero?
> 
> è vero...scivola...scivola (cit).
> 
> ...


Il video è spassosissimo, ed  anch'esso può essere un bell'accompagnamento, si


----------



## isabel (5 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si , ho capito anche io come te
> ma per carità, niente spunto... nemmeno lo avrei detto, se non per replicare a lla affermazione del "si fa con quel che si ha" che ripeto per me non è vera, ma purtroppo mica col coronavirus ma con tutto, NON si fa con quel che si ha, temo
> 
> stanno probabilmente sperimentando altrove, non so.. in Portogallo o in Corea, ma il punto è banalmente che in portogallo lo fai coi portoghesi, e in corea lo fai coi coreani
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che ci siano "libri" diversi su cui studiare e che ognuno legga quello che preferisce.
Io leggo anche libri sui quali ho pregiudizi, così...per sapere come gira intorno a me.
Se leggessimo tutti lo stesso libro e tutti lo interpretassimo nello stesso modo finirebbe il senso del confronto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che ci siano "libri" diversi su cui studiare e che ognuno legga quello che preferisce.
> Io leggo anche libri sui quali ho pregiudizi, così...per sapere come gira intorno a me.
> Se leggessimo tutti lo stesso libro e tutti lo interpretassimo nello stesso modo finirebbe il senso del confronto.


beh... insomma.. 

hai presente quando apri l’acqua calda mentre entri in doccia?

O quando in auto pigi il pedale del freno quando arrivi allo stop?

Che succede di preciso? Che tecnicismi e formazione individuale ci stanno a monte di chi ogni giorno fa questo?

ciascuno di noi fa un miliardo di cose al giorno senza sapere nulla di “quel che succede” e di quel che ci sta alle spalle di costruito bene o precariamente, di un impianto perfetto o un impianto di merda pieno di falle e di problemi, moderno o antiquato, sensato o assurdo.

Il senso del confronto, se si legge tutti lo stesso libro e si interpreta allo stesso modo, probabilmente si svilisce di arricchimento individuale, ma il senso in teoria secondo me ci può anche essere


Il senso del confronto lo perdi invece quando sposti il confronto, per cui partendo dal fatto che l’acqua calda non viene o il freno della macchina sembra poco efficace

- per te è interessante un confronto sull’avere un numero di un buon tecnico per la caldaia di casa o per il freno della macchina che non va, che sia sveglio e efficiente, e onesto


- per me è interessante avere un confronto sul tecnicismo che sta a monte dell’impianto idraulico di casa o della macchina, e cercare confronto e scambio su tutto l’impianto da capo a coda, i costi, le opportunità di cambiare una caldaia a condensazione, o un’auto elettrica, i consumi, le detrazioni fiscali e i finanziamenti findomestic, per finire all’impatto ambientale dei fumi di scarico
(hai presente i patiti di auto e moto che parlano a giornate di quegli argomenti?) 

mentre a te, qui e adesso,  interessa solo aprire la doccia e avere l’acqua calda, e poi andare in auto e sentire il freno che frena.

Che è tutto quello che serve, di base, qui e adesso, ogni giorno, a tutti


E tradotto nel “fare” legato a questi giorni particolari, 3 cose 3 messe in croce, da fare ovunque, comunque e costantemente.


Come quello che pigia il freno allo stop:

“te pigia, e non pensare a nulla, incidenti non ne avrai.”  una cosa per tutti, con facoltà individuale di appassionarsi a meccanica di auto come a botanica

ecco.. con queste diverse premesse e diverso approccio nel confronto, allora si, che il confronto perde senso.

Per cui, come dirti .. Io non mi prendo responsabilità in questo, perché il 3d e il terreno di confronto proposto da me , a me pare abbastanza chiaro

sempre restando inteso che  il “liberi tutti” (come direbbe Conte) a me va benissimo..


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il video è spassosissimo, ed  anch'esso può essere un bell'accompagnamento, si


Gradevolissimo, sì! 

se ti è piaciuto, vai a cercarti "humanity"...

(riferendosi all'espressione di pareri)
"...Vendiamo ancora bottiglie di candeggina con una grossa etichetta che dice “Non Bere”.
Proviamo a togliere quell’etichetta per due anni...e poi chiediamo quello che vogliamo"  

E' un bell'accompagnamento alle riflessioni, in generale, ma in questo periodo in particolare


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gradevolissimo, sì!
> 
> se ti è piaciuto, vai a cercarti "humanity"...
> 
> ...


 

Vi accosto questa ulteriore riflessione prospettica.. Solo che implementata da una più estesa " visione"


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi accosto questa ulteriore riflessione prospettica.. Solo che implementata da una più estesa " visione"



Bellissimo!!  
(erano i film che guardavo con mio papà).

E' sempre interessante creare le condizioni affinchè l'altro si possa esprimere, in particolare che possa esprimere quello che tendenzialmente ha bisogno della spintarella per emergere...se ne vedono delle belle  

...it's wrong, i know...(ma fa tanto ridere ).
(e poi è un'opera di bene - far bene il male -...l'accumulo irrancidisce chi lo contiene).

In tema di disabilità per libera associazione....mi ha fatta rotolare...(sempre lui, ho una cotta in questo periodo )


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!
> (erano i film che guardavo con mio papà).
> 
> E' sempre interessante creare le condizioni affinchè l'altro si possa esprimere, in particolare che possa esprimere quello che tendenzialmente ha bisogno della spintarella per emergere...se ne vedono delle belle
> ...


  bellissimo..
Lui almeno una strategia chiara e un utilizzo preciso delle risorse ce li aveva.. 

Mi è venuto l'accostamento con questo, che mi guardavo da solo


----------



## isabel (5 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh... insomma..
> 
> hai presente quando apri l’acqua calda mentre entri in doccia?
> 
> ...


Certo.
Direi che il confronto su questo thread fosse pensato di natura politica. Sbaglio?

In situazioni come questa, dove la direttiva politica penso sia fortemente orientata da considerazioni di diversa natura (economica, sanitaria e anche affettiva, per quanto gli affetti contano nel tessuto sociale, etc), il confronto vedrà ognuno coinvolto per la parte che più gli preme (chi parla dei congiunti, chi della componente sanitaria e scientifica, chi degli aspetti economici etc).

Però immagino che, se la tua idea era di discutere della componente politica "nuda e cruda", tutto quanto detto su congiunti, analisi dati e link sarà stato una sorta di "spostamento del focus", una distrazione insomma.

È comprensibile ma se esistono libri differenti per tutti è perché ognuno, alla fine, ha un suo bisogno.
E il thread, alle volte, sembra solo uno spunto, colto da ognuno per porre l'accento sul capitolo più interessante (secondo la propria personale inclinazione e prospettiva).
A me è sembrato così. 
Ed è naturale che, molti aspetti, dalla tua prospettiva (se ho inteso quale è) possano essere definiti non-confronto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Però immagino che, se la tua idea era di discutere della componente politica "nuda e cruda", tutto quanto detto su congiunti, analisi dati e link sarà stato una sorta di "spostamento del focus", una distrazione insomma.


eh si .. 

Ilaria Capua ospite ieri sera a Dimartedi su LA7 ha tradotto perfettamente il mio pensiero sui congiunti e sulle "risorse"

"il virus è senza cervello e non riconosce un cugino o un affetto stabile, noi che rispetto a lui abbiamo il vantaggio di avere il cervello dobbiamo usarlo bene"

in 2 parole io ad esempio il confronto sui congiunti lo rifiuto proprio 

al massimo lo uso per una prospettiva ironica, come ho fatto nel 3d coronavirus e buonomore postando una vignetta al riguardo

ovviamente una prospettiva riservata a chi ha a sua disposizione quella prospettiva, nel contesto singolo.

sulle tabelle i dati e i modelli, il mio approccio è di tipo calcistico, e da una prospettiva di governo/guida

puoi avere tutti i moduli e gli schemi più evoluti efficaci e innovativi, ma ci vuole l'omo che poi la palla te la butta dentro.

e se nelle tue risorse di squadra hai a disposizione un Cristiano Ronaldo o un miccio qualsiasi della Corea del Sud, quando arrivi al "dunque"  i risultati possono essere profondamente diversi


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> bellissimo..
> Lui almeno una strategia chiara e un utilizzo preciso delle risorse ce li aveva..
> 
> Mi è venuto l'accostamento con questo, che mi guardavo da solo


Bello, vero? 

E' simpaticissimo quello scorcio..

Inizia sul piano immaginario, su quella base si fa una descrizione del mondo. Su quella descrizione fonda i propri parametri e su quei parametri attese e su quelle attese, una strategia.

Ossia, non solo non sa nulla di autismo, ma generalizza il non sapere - considerandolo sapere - sulla base delle informazioni raccolte da un media inaffidabile (il film) e non fondate in nessun modo. E neppure verificate. (in completa assenza del dubbio a riguardo).

La cosa più simpatica è che non si pone neppure il problema, tutta l'attenzione è all'obiettivo, che è il risultato desiderato 

Sulla base di informazioni incomplete, raccolte basandosi sulla propria ignoranza, che nemmeno vien discussa e che quindi è stupidità, si costruisce una strategia.

Ma la cosa che veramente mi fa sbellicare è che quando i fatti dimostrano

a) l'ignoranza
b) la stupidità che non ha permesso di riconoscere l'ignoranza
c) la strategia basata su risorse inesistenti (o meglio, esistenti solo nel percorso immaginario al suo interesse e solo in quella funzione) che ovviamente si rivela una non strategia ma una costruzione ideale
d) il fallimento con perdita personale

la conclusione quale è?

è l'autistico sbagliato 

Ogni volta che lo guardo rotolo!!! 

E si potrebbero fare molteplici letture proprio riguardo al fatto che costruire una strategia in assenza di informazioni fondate risponde al bisogno di avere una strategia ma si rivela completamente inadeguato in termini concreti. 

Fantozzi  intramontabile, con quel suo modo di non porsi domande di alcun genere e soggiacere passivamente al potere.
Non solo, bellissima rappresentazione del costruire una vita in soggiacenza passiva, cercando, inutilmente, di raggiungere proprio quel potere che lo annulla. Emulandolo senza averne nè capacità nè risorse. (ma sperandoci...la speranza di fantozzi mi fa letteralmente sbellicare. E' una delle forme di stupidità simpatiche).

Mi ha sollecitato questo collegamento....

(sul farsi domande)





"...non esistono cose chiamate diritti, sono cose immaginarie. Li abbiamo inventati. Come l'uomo nero...i tre porcellini...quelle cazzate lì"


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché il fenomeno è la conseguenza di voler dare una spiegazione a tutto e una giustificazione a tutti.
> Quando è tutto molto più semplice.
> Lo fanno tutti lo faccio anch'io, quindi diventa un nuovo modo di agire.


Il termine “comprensione” ha più significati, ma come anche “capire”.
Temo che vengano intesi come “li comprendo poverini, capisco che pensano così”. Io non li uso in quel senso. Voglio capire come cazzo facciano a pensare in quel modo è così vedo che le teste di cazzo sono tante.
Adesso si capisce?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bello, vero?
> 
> E' simpaticissimo quello scorcio..
> 
> ...


Di una strategia ce ne è di bisogno anche per arrivare in ufficio in orario in auto, dovendo fare 10 km. 

E ancor di più di bisogno ce ne è se ti proponi tu al collega di accompagnarlo tu in ufficio  

E c'è bisogno di tante informazioni si

La pressione delle gomme
La. Carica della batteria
Le condizioni del traffico
L'esistenza di lavori lungo la strada
La presenza di incidenti in corso
la scivolosita' dell'asfalto nei vari tratti
E molto altro 

Insomma.. Un qualcosa che ti vien da dire :
#iorestoacasa 

E anche se hai benzina nel serbatoio e se il benzinaio dove eventualmente ti rifornirai non ha la pompa guasta, o una fila di auto lunga 300 metri

Di quel clip di Fantozzi mi fa morire il naif jugoslavo e la pianta di cactus simbolo del potere 

Ma anche la rappresentazione della ascesa e discesa rapida della sua carriera..

Mi ha ricordato qualcosa che somiglia al famoso "picco"


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di una strategia ce ne è di bisogno anche per arrivare in ufficio in orario in auto, dovendo fare 10 km.
> 
> E ancor di più di bisogno ce ne è se ti proponi tu al collega di accompagnarlo tu in ufficio
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una battuta sulle donne al volante (bellissimo come la stessa informazione possa venire letteralmente stravolta)







   


...mi immagino che strategia può costruire qualcuno che perde il pezzo 710 (e si incazza perchè gli uomini (gli altri) non hanno mai idea ) 
so' spettacoli! 

Mi sa che era il ficus...il simbolo del potere...e, io che sono bizzarra, ridacchio ogni volta pensando alla foglia di fico per coprire le vergogne di "paradisiaca" memoria 

Pensa che a me quelle rapide ascese e discese, han fatto venire in mente le addiction


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una battuta sulle donne al volante (bellissimo come la stessa informazione possa venire letteralmente stravolta)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio non immaginare,  girare la chiave del motorino di avviamento, e innestare la prima....

E illudendosi di controllare tutto, affidarsi dolcemente... .


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio non immaginare,  *girare la chiave del motorino di avviamento, e innestare la prima.*...
> 
> E illudendosi di controllare tutto, affidarsi dolcemente... .


Concordo! (sul grassetto).

...ma

...la parte immaginifica, avendo la competenza di riconoscere cosa è immaginario e cosa è realtà, è divertentissima!!
E' parte della buona compagnia con se stessi   

il problema è quando si pensa che il pezzo 710 esista davvero 
(anche se osservare questo tipo di lettura è spassosissimo!!)

e mi è venuto in mente questo....








...poi ci sono molte sfumature di grigio, fra il controllo assoluto e l'illusione totale...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo! (sul grassetto).
> 
> ...ma
> 
> ...


Quelle li sono le mie compagnie preferite

Amo girare i tappi dell'olio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il termine “comprensione” ha più significati, ma come anche “capire”.
> Temo che vengano intesi come “li comprendo poverini, capisco che pensano così”. Io non li uso in quel senso. Voglio capire come cazzo facciano a pensare in quel modo è così vedo che le teste di cazzo sono tante.
> Adesso si capisce?


e non hai trovato sempre spiegazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e non hai trovato sempre spiegazioni?


Non ho capito la domanda.
Comunque sì, trovo quasi sempre spiegazioni.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quelle li sono le mie compagnie preferite
> 
> *Amo girare i tappi dell'olio*


Io non faccio preferenze, il ventaglio è sempre piuttosto ampio, a ben vedere.

Eh...dipende 
Sono volubile, cambio idea spesso e quel che vale oggi non è detto sia valido pure domani o che lo fosse ieri e non è neppure detto che il valore resti invariato.

Le sicurezze nutrono l'insicurezza. 

Diciamo che a volte guardare e non toccare (lasciarsi toccare) è una posizione comoda...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2020)

.. Adesso, che ho visto uscire solo oggi (!!!!) il decreto con le regole di riapertura per domattina (!!!!!) ho capito la (allora) incomprensibile strategia di quel decreto di 2 settimane fa..

Altro che cautela e prudenza.. e vediamo piano piano con i contagi come la va...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Adesso, che ho visto uscire solo oggi (!!!!) il decreto con le regole di riapertura per domattina (!!!!!) ho capito la (allora) incomprensibile strategia di quel decreto di 2 settimane fa..
> 
> Altro che cautela e prudenza.. e vediamo piano piano con i contagi come la va...


Io credo che i contagi aumenteranno
Ma penso che il dato importante sia quello dei ricoveri ed eventualmente terapie intensive. E si questo sono ottimista nel senso che “il gioco varrà la candela “
Era impensabile agire diversamente secondo me 
Altrimenti avrei preteso la conferenza stampa con il conteggio dei suicidi


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Adesso, che ho visto uscire solo oggi (!!!!) il decreto con le regole di riapertura per domattina (!!!!!) ho capito la (allora) incomprensibile strategia di quel decreto di 2 settimane fa..
> 
> Altro che cautela e prudenza.. e vediamo piano piano con i contagi come la va...


visto che bellezza? te l'avevo detto che ne avremmo viste delle belle.

- mugugna IPAZIA a mezza voce e sorridendo amareggiata -

Pronto per lo spettacolo?

Io, nonostante tutto, no.

Torno a giocare coi corsetti e le maschere antigas.

(se non è chiaro questa è ironia amara non verso di te o qualcuno in particolare, ma condivisione del fatto che , pur vedendola arrivare, speravo che non saremmo davvero finiti a far carne da macello e non al corona).


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che i contagi aumenteranno
> Ma penso che il dato importante sia quello dei ricoveri ed eventualmente terapie intensive. E si questo sono ottimista nel senso che “il gioco varrà la candela “
> Era impensabile agire diversamente secondo me
> Altrimenti avrei preteso la conferenza stampa con il conteggio dei suicidi


Aumenteranno, si.. Lo sappiamo.

La convivenza implica questo, fino a che non ci sarà un vaccino, o una cura unanimemente riconosciuta come efficace alla malattia.

E ci saranno ancora morti, lo sappiamo.

All'inizio dello scorso secolo a quest'ora c'era già stata la prima guerra mondiale, e più di 600 mila italiani morti.

Questo nuovo secolo non dovrebbe andar peggio, a fine giro

Si muore, a sto mondo

Io ho tutti morti da anni, parenti genitori zii cugini, tutti manco mezzo ne è rimasto  

E il covid-19 non esisteva


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> visto che bellezza? te l'avevo detto che ne avremmo viste delle belle.
> 
> - mugugna IPAZIA a mezza voce e sorridendo amareggiata -
> 
> ...


Io ti dico con altrettanto sogghigno, che c'è da vergognarsi..  

Ma per chi è in trincea, con elmetto e baionetta infilata nel fucile, e non nei mondi ovattati  di quelli bravi davero che disegnano scenari disney, non c'è tempo per stupirsi, perché c'è da provare a partire. 

Perché ora o parti o muori (aziendalmente parlando) 

Non ci sono alternative


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aumenteranno, si.. Lo sappiamo.
> 
> La convivenza implica questo, fino a che non ci sarà un vaccino, o una cura unanimemente riconosciuta come efficace alla malattia.
> 
> ...


Sui morti veri io sono più ottimista di te
Poi certo che se continuiamo a contare i morti come è stato fatto fino ad ora ci saranno morti sicuramente


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti dico con altrettanto sogghigno, che c'è da vergognarsi..
> 
> Ma per chi è in trincea, con elmetto e baionetta infilata nel fucile, e non nei mondi ovattati  di quelli bravi davero che disegnano scenari disney, non c'è tempo per stupirsi, perché c'è da provare a partire.
> 
> ...


guarda che quelli bravi davero che disegnano scenari disney se ne stanno belli comodi eh.

E dubito provino un qualche sentimento di vergogna.
Non penso che neanche si pongano il dubbio (visti i trascorsi e l'attualità. E non parlo della politica necessariamente).

Come dicevo...vediamo.

Il mio consiglio resta sempre quello di attrezzarsi per un bel botto.
Il "bello" deve ancora venire.

(sempre mugugno a denti stretti.

Se adesso mi parlassi di guerra, ti direi che il momento si avvicina. E' ancora pandemia - e quindi ancora tempo per -, ma alla guerra manca poco, in metafora..forse. )


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

Però un po' di ottimismo ogni tanto, eh. Nessuno e ripeto nessuno può essere sicuro che l'apertura comporti dei rischi ingestibili.
Qualsiasi scelta sicuramente comporta dei rischi.
Stare a casa come uscire, etc.
Non siamo i soli ad avere deciso così.
Anche la mia amica di Zurigo era tutta spaventata per l'inizio della scuola.
Vedremo.


----------



## abebis (18 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sui morti veri io sono più ottimista di te
> Poi certo che se continuiamo a contare i morti come è stato fatto fino ad ora ci saranno morti sicuramente


L'unico modo sensato di contare i morti è spiegato abbastanza bene in questo articolo.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ut-global-coronavirus-comparisons-experts-say


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Alla fine, e siamo quasi un mese dopo, nonostante le varie riaperture,  i contagi sono calati ancora, e di brutto.
Ció che conta, è che anche tra i positivi, sono ancora piú diminuiti quelli che stanno male.

Io ho snobbato completamente la tv e gli esperti showman, e andavo a guardare quello che dicevano gli esperti che lavorano sul campo. Hanno sempre avuto ragione loro, mentre dal governo centrale hanno continuamente commesso errori, dallo sconsigliare le autopsie, a considerare il virus ancora piú contagioso e letale di quello che è stato, sbagliando curve di contagio a raffica.

Ok che sarà facile giudicare, ma perchè non hanno ascoltato gli addetti ai lavori? Perché non abbiamo fatto come Svizzera o Germania o altri? Meno chiusure (indice 50 mentre noi 96!!) ma con risultati identici, e senza rovinarci.

Da quasi due mesi sono crollate le polmoniti.

Io non so nulla, ho solo fatto (riguardo i dati medici) un copia / incolla di ció che dicono gli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2020)

È passato un mese.


----------

